# [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?



## beren2707 (26. August 2013)

*[Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Anlässlich der bevorstehenden BT-Wahl würde ich gerne diese kleine  Umfrage starten um zu klären, wie die aktuelle politische Auffasung hier  im Forum aussieht. Bitte lest Euch die Antwortmöglichkeiten sorgfältig  durch und setzt erst dann Euer Kreuz, jeder sollte ein für ihn passendes  Feld finden können. Die Antwortmöglichkeiten sind:

[X] Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen und weiß auch schon, wo ich meine Kreuzchen mache.
[X] Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen, bin aber noch unentschlossen, welche Partei und welchen Kandidaten ich wählen soll.
[X] Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen, werde aber meine Stimme absichtlich ungültig machen.
[X] Nein, ich gehe sicher nicht wählen, weil ich mit der bestehenden Lage zufrieden bin.
[X] Nein, ich gehe sicher nicht wählen, weil ich mich von keiner Partei angemessen vertreten fühle.
[X] Nein, ich gehe sicher nicht wählen, da meine favorisierte Partei  wohl an der 5%-Hürde scheitern wird und ich es daher gleich lasse.
[X] Nein, ich gehe nicht wählen, Politik interessiert mich nicht.
[X] Nein, ich gehe nicht wählen, da ich noch nicht wahlberechtigt bin und würde wählen gehen, wenn ich dürfte.
[X] Nein, ich gehe nicht wählen, da ich noch nicht wahlberechtigt bin und würde auch nicht wählen gehen, wenn ich dürfte.
[X] Bin noch unentschlossen, tendiere aber momentan noch dazu, wählen zu gehen.
[X] Bin noch unentschlossen, tendiere aber momentan noch dazu, nicht wählen zu gehen.

Für Eure Teilnahme wäre ich sehr dankbar. Ich hoffe, ich habe alle Eventualitäten berücksichtigt.

P.S. Es ist meine erste Umfrage, sollten noch Fehler enthalten sein oder Verbesserungsbedarf bei den Antwortmöglichkeiten und Formulierungen bestehen, bitte ich um eine Anmerkung.


----------



## Seeefe (26. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ja ich werd wählen gehen, aber weiß noch nicht was. Denke der Wahl-O-Mat wird mir dabei schon etwas helfen


----------



## Thallassa (26. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Logisch gehe ich wählen. Wer mein Kreuzchen bekommt ist schon entschieden, nur bei der 2t-Stimme bin ich mir zumindest bei den Bundestagswahlen nicht ganz sicher(Schwanke zwischen 2). Bei den Landtagswahlen hier in Bayern dagegen schon


----------



## Painkiller (26. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[X] Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen und weiß auch schon, wo ich meine Kreuzchen mache.

Nicht wählen zu gehen ist keine Option. Ich wähle halt das meiner Meinung nach geringste Übel.


----------



## Kerkilabro (26. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Nie bin ich wählen gegangen, letztendes kommt eh, egal wen man wählt, das selbe ergebnis dabei raus. Alles nur, wie wir das Volk, Marionetten im Opfersystem was sich die Unterdrücker ausgedacht haben damit wir ''Ordnung'' haben. Die Ziele die jede Partei anstrebt sind nur Wahlfang, alles was passieren wird steht schon fest, völlig egal wen man wählt.


----------



## Telmur (26. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[x] Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen und weiß auch schon, wo ich meine Kreuzchen mache.

Dann darf ich wenigstens meckern! Außerdem wenn man schon die Möglichkeit hat, etwas zu ändern, dann will ich diese Möglichkeit auch nutzen!
Bin 18 Jahre alt.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (26. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Nie bin ich wählen gegangen, letztendes kommt eh, egal wen man wählt, das selbe ergebnis dabei raus. Alles nur, wie wir das Volk, Marionetten im Opfersystem was sich die Unterdrücker ausgedacht haben damit wir ''Ordnung'' haben. Die Ziele die jede Partei anstrebt sind nur Wahlfang, alles was passieren wird steht schon fest, völlig egal wen man wählt.


 
Wegen Leuten wie dir ist das auch so und wird so bleiben.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (26. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[X] Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen, bin aber noch unentschlossen, welche Partei und welchen Kandidaten ich wählen soll.

Muss mich erst noch in Ruhe in jedes Wahlprogramm einlesen und den Wahl-O-Mat noch zu Rate ziehen^^


----------



## T-Drive (26. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[x] Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen und weiß auch schon, wo ich meine Kreuzchen mache.

Nicht wählen bedeutet für mich dass ich einverstanden wäre mit den Zuständen in unserem Land.


----------



## wishi (26. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[X] Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen und weiß auch schon, wo ich meine Kreuzchen mache.
Weil es, wie ich finde, in unserer Demokratie Plicht ist! Andere opfern Ihr leben für Demokratie und Wahlrecht! Und von den Großen wird es Keine! Die haben mich genug an der Nase rum geführt!


----------



## Dartwurst (26. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Wählen gehe ich in jedem Fall. Einfach, damit radikale Parteien es schwerer haben die 5% Hürde zu überwinden. Welche Partei für den kleinen Mann etwas verbessert kann ich aber (noch?) nicht erkennen. Derzeitige Tendenz ein dickes *X *über den ganzen Zettel.


----------



## wishi (26. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Dartwurst schrieb:


> Wählen gehe ich in jedem Fall. Einfach, damit radikale Parteien es schwerer haben die 5% Hürde zu überwinden. Welche Partei für den kleinen Mann etwas verbessert kann ich aber (noch?) nicht erkennen. Derzeitige Tendenz ein dickes *X *über den ganzen Zettel.


 
Auch eine Lösung. Enthaltungsstimmen fließen nicht mit in die Wahlstatistiken ein! Wenn man gar nicht weiß, Zettel durchstreichen! Das sag ich auch jedem "Nichtwähler"! Aber die meisten verstehen es ja nicht! Oder wollen nicht verstehen.


----------



## Supeq (26. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



wishi schrieb:


> Auch eine Lösung. Enthaltungsstimmen fließen nicht mit in die Wahlstatistiken ein! Wenn man gar nicht weiß, Zettel durchstreichen! Das sag ich auch jedem "Nichtwähler"! Aber die meisten verstehen es ja nicht! Oder wollen nicht verstehen.


 
Dadurch stärkst du dann aber indirekt die CDU/SPD/GRÜNE/FPD/LINKEN-Fraktion und verminderst die Chancen für kleine Parteien. Nicht jede kleine Partei ist radikal oder "schlecht" 

Wenn man das Wahlergebnis nicht verfälschen möchte ist "Nichtwählen" die einzige Möglichkeit!


----------



## wishi (26. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Supeq schrieb:


> Dadurch stärkst du dann aber indirekt die CDU/SPD/GRÜNE/FPD/LINKEN-Fraktion und verminderst die Chancen für kleine Parteien. Nicht jede kleine Partei ist radikal oder "schlecht"
> 
> Wenn man das Wahlergebnis nicht verfälschen möchte ist "Nichtwählen" die einzige Möglichkeit!



Stimmt doch gar nicht Oo Du hast es nicht ganz richtig verstanden. Sein Wahlzettel Durchstreichen ist eine Enthaltung, Nichtwählen ist dann eine "Aufteilung" der Stimmen
Nichtwähler
Wenn man also eine Unverfälschtes Wahlergebnis haben will, sollte man seinen Wahlzettel Durchstreichen und Zählt damit als Enthaltung. Diese darf und wird dann nicht mitgezählt! Nicht wählen gehen, kann also für entsprechende Parteien, mehr Wert sein, als sein Wahlzettel für "Ungültig" zu erklären.


----------



## Supeq (26. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



wishi schrieb:


> Stimmt doch gar nicht Oo Du hast es nicht ganz richtig verstanden. Sein Wahlzettel Durchstreichen ist eine Enthaltung, Nichtwählen ist dann eine "Aufteilung" der Stimmen
> Nichtwähler
> Wenn man also eine Unverfälschtes Wahlergebnis haben will, sollte man seinen Wahlzettel Durchstreichen und Zählt damit als Enthaltung. Diese darf und wird dann nicht mitgezählt!



Laut dem Wiki-Eintrag werden aber ungültige Stimmen (also bspw. ein X über den ganzen Wahlzettel) mit Nichtwählern gleichgesetzt, was ja eigentlich auch Sinn macht. Nur jetzt bin ich komplett verwirrt :/


----------



## wishi (26. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Dann schreibe wortwörtlich ENTHALTUNG Drauf! Das "X" ist eine Symbolische Darstellung. Soweit ich informiert bin, zählt die Stimme dann nicht. Man wird zwar als Nichtwähler geführt, aber die Stimme hat keinen Nutzen mehr.


----------



## bluschti (26. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ein Hoch auf den Wahl-O-Mat xD !


----------



## Low (27. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich gehe natürlich wählen. Ist meine erste Bundestagswahl


----------



## beren2707 (27. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Sehr lobenswert bis überraschend die bisherigen Ergebnisse. Über die bislang bereits rege Beteiligung freue ich mich sehr, vielen Dank an die, die schon abgestimmt haben und diejenigen, die noch abstimmen werden.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[X] Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen und weiß auch schon, wo ich meine Kreuzchen mache.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[x] _Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen und weiß auch schon, wo ich meine Kreuzchen mache._

_Ich hoffe mal neue Besen kehren gut_


----------



## denyo62 (27. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Folgendes Problem :

Ich behaupte mal , dass die meisten die Wählen gehen von irgwelchen Medien ,sei es die Bild oder sonst was , beeinflusst sind .
Manche sind auch der Meinung nach einem Gespräch mit dem Nachbarn ,welcher täglich die Zeitung ließt und natürlich alles über Politik weiß, die Weisheit  literweiße geschluckt zu haben und sich direkt aktiv in die Politik stürzen zu können .. ( immerhin hat ja der Nachbar ,der Ahnung hat, gesagt "Wahl den!! der ist cool und macht coole Sachen ")

So ... und wenn man sich jetzt selbst eher in die Gruppe von Menschen einordnet , die sich tatsächlich ma mit Politik auseinandergesetzt haben , wird man sich doch von so ner Medienmanipulierten Gesellschaft verarscht fühlen und schnell das Gefühl haben , dass es absolut egal ist was man selber wählt .

Die Bild brauch dafür lediglich einen Artikel auf der Hauptseite und ein  sympathisches Bild mit dem Politiker der an der Spitze gesehen werden will und schon kann man davon ausgehen dass dieser auch gewählt werden wird..

Wenn sich da noch die Gegenpartei auch nur einen kleiner Fehler erlaubt wird der gaaaanz groß in den Vordergrund gestellt um noch ma dem Image der Partei so richtig zu schaden .. und schon ist das ende der Wahl vor der Wahl entschieden..

Man erkennt doch relativ schnell , dass diese Wahl Geschichte lediglich dazu dient dem Volk das Gefühl zu geben sie würden tatsächlich entscheiden wer das Land regieren darf .

Politik funktioniert nach dem Motto "wenn zwei sich streiten freut sich der dritte" .. ob Christ-Moslem , Links-Rechts , Weiß-Schwarz, Nazi-Jude ... egal wie in der Vergangenheit wurde immer versucht das Volk in " große gruppen zu teilen und durch den Streit der beiden selber zu Profitieren .

Der "Dritte" ist der der wirklich regiert . Er brauch lediglich beide Parteien von sich abhängig zu machen .. indem er sie zb finanziell oda mit der Macht der Medien unterstützt.. Jetzt brauch er nur noch gucken welche Partei sein Interesse am ehesten vertritt und unterstützt diese Partie mehr während er der anderen Partei in den Arsch tritt. 

Und da stellt sich die Frage, wer den dieser "dritte" ist der hinterm Vorhang steht und alles kontrolliert.

Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb Amerika der Meinung ist sich in Angelegenheiten anderer Länder einzumischen und die "Demokratie" so weit wie möglich zu verbreiten ( und nicht etwa der gute Wille dem Volk in fremden Ländern die Freiheit zu schenken ). Die Demoktratie bietet nun ma alle Voraussetzungen um ein Land zu kontrollieren während das Volk tatsächlich glaubt die vom Volk gewählten Schauspieler (Politiker) würden regieren.
Und vor allem gibt's dann auch keinen Diktator mehr im Land der verhindert dass amerikanische bzw jüdische Banken sich in dem Land verbreiten können und das Land sich den Amerikanischen Banken verschulden kann. 

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung .. und deshalb werde ich eine ungültige Stimme abgeben .. als eine zu kleiner Protest gegen dieses System.


----------



## Adi1 (27. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[x] _Bin noch unentschlossen, tendiere aber momentan noch dazu, wählen zu gehen._ 

Ich selbst bin ein typischer Wechselwähler, ich habe mir immer die Programme angesehen, und dann entschieden welche Partei mein Kreuz bekommt.
Da ich schon einige Wahlen mitgemacht habe, und sehe, dass die Veränderungen nur marginal sind, werde ich mir wahrscheinlich, dieses Jahr das sparen.

Egal ob Rot/Schwarz/Gelb/Grün/Dunkelrot - alle sind im professionellen Politgeschäft angekommen, richtige Veränderungen sind da nicht mehr möglich .


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (28. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich werde meine Stimme ungültig machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Da ich schon gewählt habe, ist mir der Rest erst mal egal.


----------



## Adi1 (28. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da ich schon gewählt habe, ist mir der Rest erst mal egal.


 
Und ? Wo hast Du Dein Kreuz gemacht ? Bei den Violetten etwa ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich habe eine Klientelpartei gewählt.


----------



## Monsjo (28. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[X] Nein, ich gehe nicht wählen, da ich noch nicht wahlberechtigt bin und würde wählen gehen, wenn ich dürfte. 

Dann würde ich "Die PARTEI" wählen.


----------



## Adi1 (28. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Klientelpartei gewählt.


 
Aha, den Dirk Niebel also .


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Aha, den Dirk Niebel also .


 
Nein, die andere Klientelpartei.


----------



## Wiggo (29. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich gehe nicht wählen - nutze die Briefwahl


----------



## Monsjo (29. August 2013)

Wiggo schrieb:


> - nutze die Briefwahl



Dann wählst du.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (29. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ganz ehrlich, ich (28) war noch NIE wählen, überlege aber dieses Jahr wählen zu gehen.



> [x] Bin noch unentschlossen, tendiere aber momentan noch dazu, wählen zu gehen.


----------



## Keksdose12 (29. August 2013)

[X] Nein, ich gehe nicht wählen, da ich noch nicht wahlberechtigt bin und würde wählen gehen, wenn ich dürfte.

Bin leider erst 14 :O


----------



## der-sack88 (29. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[X] Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen, werde aber meine Stimme absichtlich ungültig machen.

Keine der Parteien ist wirklich wählbar. Es gibt einzelne Personen, die ich wählen würde, aber deren Parteien kann ich aus unterschiedlichen Gründen nicht ernst nehmen (Ströbele, Gysi).
Nicht hingehen ist aber auch keine Lösung...
Bei uns in Hessen gebe ich aber trotzdem meine Stimme ab. Auf Landesebene hier sieht das doch etwas anders aus, das kleinere Übel ist nicht so groß wie in Berlin. Außerdem kann ich mit meiner Stimme wirklich was bewirken und nicht nur zwischen Schwarz und Schwarz (ob mit Gelb oder Rot ist ja egal...) entscheiden.


----------



## sfc (29. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich hab mal ne bescheidene Frage: Was soll es bitteschön bewirken, wählen zu gehen, aber seine Stimme ungültig zu machen? 

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es ziemlich albern, das als aufrichtigen Protest und sinnvolle Alternative zum Nichtwählen zu idealisieren. Ungültige Wahlzettel werden beim Auszählen in die Tonne getreten. Statistisch fällt das unter Nichtwähler. Am Ende schert es keine Sau, wer auf seinen Wahlzettel irgendwelche Bildchen oder Parolen malt. Selbst bei 20 Prozent Wahlbeiteiligung wird sich der "Sieger" am Ende noch als Volkes Wille verkaufen - ungültige Wahlzettel hin oder her. Ungültig wählen ist nur ein Protest in der Hosentasche. Wer das fürs Ego braucht, soll es meinetwegen so machen. Einen Nutzen hat es jedenfalls nicht. Dann wählt doch wenigstens eine der größeren Protestparteien, wenn ihr so unzufrieden mit den etablierten Parteien seid. Wenn von denen ein die 5-Prozent-Hürde nimmt und deswegen keine stabilen Mehrheiten zustande kommen, merken die Peers und Angies dieser Welt vielleicht sogar, das was nicht stimmt.


----------



## denyo62 (29. August 2013)

Ne Protestpartei wählen klingt anfangs ja schon gar nicht mal so schlecht . Nur ist es im Grunde dennoch egal . Selbst wenn es ne Minipartei dann ma schaffen sollte, dann nur aus bestimmen Grund .
Es werden  nur die an die Spitze gelassen , die auch dort gesehen werden wollen (Sei es von einer Lobby oder mehreren  , sei es von Banken , von dem Bilderbergern ,für Verschwörungstheoretiker unter uns :von den Freimaurern oder sogar Illuminaten -> für mich sind all diese Alternativen realistischer als das das Volk tatsächlich entscheidet wer an an der Spitze sein soll ) 

Wie gesagt . Das ist meine Meinung . Egal was bei einer Wahl für ein Ergebnis bei raus kommt , irgendjemand da draußen hat alles dafür getan , damit das Ergebnis genau so ist und nicht anders . Und um es ihm eben nicht recht zu machen scheint es keinen anderen weg zu geben als gar nicht erst zu wählen ... oder eben paar nette bildchen  zu malen .

Natürlich kann ich mit meiner Meinung total falsch liegen .. aber Meinungen können sich ja auch ändern .. bis jetzt habe ich lediglich keine überzeugende Alternative gefunden


----------



## der-sack88 (29. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Die Protestparteien müssen aber erstmal zur Wahl stehen.
Bei uns gabs da letztes Mal nur NPD, DVU usw. Dieses mal ist wenigstens Die Partei dabei, vielleicht bekommen die auch meine Stimme.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[x] Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen, bin aber noch unentschlossen, welche Partei und welchen Kandidaten ich wählen soll.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (30. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt - auch wenn der Wahl-O-Mat nur Tendenzen aufzeigen soll, nicht Abnahme des Kreuzchens - Piraten werden es bei mir werden.


----------



## _VFB_ (30. August 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[X] Nein, ich gehe nicht wählen, da ich noch nicht wahlberechtigt bin und würde wählen gehen, wenn ich dürfte.

Allerdings würde ich nicht wissen wen ich wählen sollte. Nicht weil ich mich nicht informiert habe sondern, weil jede Partei im Grunde gleich ist und nicht das Grundlegende verändert.


----------



## copland (2. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



_VFB_ schrieb:


> Allerdings würde ich nicht wissen wen ich wählen sollte. Nicht weil ich mich nicht informiert habe sondern, weil jede Partei im Grunde gleich ist und nicht das Grundlegende verändert.


Stimmt im Grunde genommen. Vorallem weil auch viele Wendehälse unterwegs sind. Die von einer in die andere wechseln, vorallem wie AfD, die neu entstanden sind.
Man muss nicht immer genau wissen wen man wählt, nur wen nicht! Und das sind die die jetzt und in der nicht allzu langen Vergangenheit an der Macht waren/sind. Da kennt jeder jeden was Korruption und Lügerei angeht. Das ist so eingefahren, dass man diese Kette nie wieder aufsprengen kann. Also vollkommen abwählen und neu orientieren. Ich habe diese ganze verlogenen Stasiwirtschaft satt. Das hatte ich alles schon Mal. Wer diese wieder wählt, ist schon verloren. Wer nicht wählen geht, auch!


----------



## QUAD4 (2. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



_VFB_ schrieb:


> [X] Nein, ich gehe nicht wählen, da ich noch nicht wahlberechtigt bin und würde wählen gehen, wenn ich dürfte.
> 
> Allerdings würde ich nicht wissen wen ich wählen sollte. Nicht weil ich mich nicht informiert habe sondern, weil jede Partei im Grunde gleich ist und nicht das Grundlegende verändert.


 

kann dir die PDV empfehlen, wenn du schon nicht weiss was du wählen sollst und weil dir schon aufgefallen ist das die eh fast alle gleich sind, bis auf die PDV.
Partei der Vernunft - Wir lieben Freiheit.
Bundestagswahl 2013: Weniger Staat - mehr vom Leben! - YouTube
http://www.parteidervernunft.de/sites/default/files/PDV_Wahlbroschuere_DIN_lang.pdf

kann dir diese seite empfehlen eigentümlich frei


grundlegendes:

faschisten, kommunisten = sozialisten
braune sozialisten, rote sozialisten = rechts/links denkmuster
sozialisten = bürokraten die in allen lebensbereichen des lebens eingreifen eines menschen
sozialismus = diktaur = herrschaft über andere = immer, eine minderheit über die mehrheit
demokratie = angeblich, herrschaft des volkes (ein wirklich ausgezeichnene lüge), in wirklichkeit geht die masse wählen und gibt die stimme dem ab von dem sie beherrscht werden will 

freiheit = ich kann alles tun was ich will, solange ich niemanden schade, dann ist die freiheit des anderen verletzt. niemand hat das recht über mich zu bestimmen, egal was.

der trick ist der das man die menschen in dem links/rechts denkmuster festhält. freiheit wird gar nicht erst erwähnt/angeboten auf dem wahlzettel, sonst kommt man noch auf dumme gedanken 

die PDV ist die einzige libertäre partei. sozialisten sagen dazu radikallibertär  radikal klingt immer ganz böse, ganz böses wort  so schafft man es die menschen davon abzubringen radikal frei zu denken 


dabei fällt mir grad ein, die definition von wahnsinn: immer das gleiche tun und ein anderes ergebnis erwarten 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ajL1r9JqO0


----------



## Empath (2. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Wenn ich mir anschaue was alle Parteien bei Wahlometer  dieses Jahr für Positionen haben (siehe PDF Anhang), dann bleibt ja bei der Erstwahl FDP und PDV/AFD als Zweitwahl, nicht viel übrig.

Wenn ich nur daran denke : PKW Maut, Tempolimit und horrende Benzin/Ökosteuer-preise, kombiniert mit Frauenquote und allen verarmten EU-Aussiedlern... wird von BRD nicht viel übrig bleiben. Und erst Recht wenn man die Türkei noch in die EU aufnimmt. (Falls bis dahin die EU nicht von selbst durch Inflation/Arbeitslosigkeit/Kriminalität zerbricht.) 

Die Piraten *waren* eine schöne Protest-Partei aber leider ohne Program und Organisation. 

Eine kleine Übersicht über die letzten wählbaren Parteien:

PDV, FDP und AfD im Parteiencheck - recentr.com


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> die PDV ist die einzige libertäre partei. sozialisten sagen dazu radikallibertär  radikal klingt immer ganz böse, ganz böses wort  so schafft man es die menschen davon abzubringen radikal frei zu denken


 
Was Marktliberalität mit sich bringt, hat ja die Bankenkrise ab 2008 gezeigt.


----------



## Empath (2. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was Marktliberalität mit sich bringt, hat ja die Bankenkrise ab 2008 gezeigt.



den Banken die "Liberalität zu entziehen und dafür dem Volk wieder geben... ist hier wohl gemeint. 
Was du meinst ist die klassische Form des modernen Kapitalismus, wenn keine (Einnahme)Kriege geführt werden.
Also gibt es großes Geld nur mit Schneeball-Systemen zu verdienen, siehe AWD und Ähnliches.
Lehmann Brothers "Investmentbank" und Ähnl. waren nichts anderes. Es haben genug Leute abkassiert, die das System verstanden haben. Die anderen Banken, die weitermachen wollten waren noch so dreist und haben von der Staatskasse zusätzlich abkassiert.
Ich meine Die Sparkasse hat zu 90% in Lehmann investiert!!! 
Man muss nur den schwarzen Peter finden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich gehe definitiv wählen, habe aber bisher noch nicht die Zeiut/Muße gehabt mir die Wahlprogramme der Parteien durchzulesen.
(Ja, es gibt Menschen die das tun... wirklich!)


----------



## Empath (2. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich gehe definitiv wählen, habe aber bisher noch nicht die Zeiut/Muße gehabt mir die Wahlprogramme der Parteien durchzulesen.
> (Ja, es gibt Menschen die das tun... wirklich!)


 
Siehe die letzte PDF Datei von mir.
Da sind alle Wahlprogramme übersichtlich zusammengefasst von Wahlometer, wie jedes Jahr.


----------



## QUAD4 (2. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was Marktliberalität mit sich bringt, hat ja die Bankenkrise ab 2008 gezeigt.



was da passiert ist hat nichts mit marktliberalität zu tun. die banken können sich die große abzocke nur leisten weil der staat sie beschützt und steuer-rettungs-packete für diese macht. du hast null ahnung von was du das redest.


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich gehe wählen und weiß auch schon wen ich wähle.

...und es werden definitiv nicht die Piraten sein.

Und jetzt kommt alle und lyncht mich.


----------



## Monsjo (2. September 2013)

Warum? Seit der Ponytime haben sich die Piraten selbst zu ner Lachnummer gemacht.


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Die Piraten sind in diesem IT-Forum logischerweise recht beliebt, was mich nicht wundert, die Piraten vertreten überwiegend alternative Ansichten und fordern Änderungen im Sozial- und Wirtschaftswesen, die sonst bei keiner Partei vorzufinden sind und halt, im Gegensatz zu Union und Co., auch Ahnung von einem PC haben ().

Aber deswegen würde ich sie nicht gleich wählen, die Partei wird nie einen Sitz im Bundestag bekommen, ihre Zündkerze ist ausgebrannt.


----------



## Empath (2. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Die Piraten waren nichts anderes als Protest Partei, damit die Großen mehr oder weniger Einsicht bekämen und nicht so unverschämt die Verfassung bzw. Grundgesetze mit Füssen treten. Auch wenn Deutschland vertraglich immer noch ein Besatzungsland ist.
Die Piraten haben aber keine Organisation, sind zerstritten untereinander und keine echten politischen Programme, geschweige von Kanzlerkandidaten oder zumindest eines kompetentnen Sprechers.

Sprich die haben ihre Chance vergeudet.

Aber schaut euch die Programme von PDV/AFD an. Vor allem die Mitglieder. Die sind eigentlich zu schön um wahr zu sein.


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Empath schrieb:


> Aber schaut euch die Programme von PDV/AFD an. Vor allem die Mitglieder. Die sind eigentlich zu schön um wahr zu sein.


 
Das sind die der Linken auch und trotzdem bin ich überrascht, dass man die tatsächlich wählt.


----------



## der-sack88 (3. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Was, die Mitglieder sind zu schön um war zu sein?

Das letzte was wir brauchen ist, den Märkten sämtliche Freiheiten zu lassen. Zu was das führt, sieht man ja dort, wo es bereits der Fall ist. Ich bin z.B. ganz froh in einem Land zu leben, wo das Wasser aus dem Wasserhahn noch nicht total verdreckt ist, weil die privatisierten Wasserwerke die Leitungen vergammeln lassen. Es gibt einfach Bereiche, die gehören in staatliche Hand. Das ist z.B. die Wasserversorgung, aber auch Stromversorgung (was sich die 4 Großen da leisten ist unter aller Sau) oder die Banken. Ganz ehrlich, ich habe kein Bock länger überteuerten Atomstrom bezahlen zu müssen oder die Risiken für das hochriskante, realitätsferne Treiben der BWL-Amöben in ihren Elfenbeintürmen in Frankfurt, London usw zu tragen... und das der Staat auch bei uns z.B. mit einem Mindestlohn mehr eingreifen sollte, in Zeiten von Aufstockern und Leiharbeitern, sollte ja auch klar sein.
Aber wen soll man da wählen? Die Grünen? Die sind nach dem Schröder-Regime doch unglaubwürdig, und Leute wie Kretschmann sind doch konservativer als die CDU... und die Linke? Tja, grundsätzlich ein nettes Wahlprogramm, aber zu viele unterschiedliche Meinungen und Richtungen... (z.B. Wagenknecht<->Ramelow) als ob die eine handlungsfähige Regierung abgeben könnten.
Grundsätzlich haben wir ja eh nur die Wahl zwischen Schwarz-Gelb oder Schwarz-Rot, und das ist die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. Die CDU wird auf absehbare Zeit die Politik in Deutschland bestimmen. Ohne Inhalte, Überzeugungen oder Ideale. Aber wozu brauch eine Partei eine Linie oder überhaupt irgendetwas, was sie mit Politik verbindet, wenn man Mutti hat? 
Wahlkampf: Riesenplakat der CDU zeigt Hände mit Merkel-Raute - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Wen erinnern solche Plakate denn nicht an die DDR, UdSSR oder Nordkorea? Erich, Stalin und Kim Jong-il lassen grüßen. Personenkult an allen Ecken und Enden.


----------



## MOD6699 (3. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[X] Ja ich gehe sicher wählen, ändern wird sich aber  trotzdem nix


----------



## QUAD4 (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Was, die Mitglieder sind zu schön um war zu sein?
> 
> Das letzte was wir brauchen ist, den Märkten sämtliche Freiheiten zu lassen. Zu was das führt, sieht man ja dort, wo es bereits der Fall ist. Ich bin z.B. ganz froh in einem Land zu leben, wo das Wasser aus dem Wasserhahn noch nicht total verdreckt ist, weil die privatisierten Wasserwerke die Leitungen vergammeln lassen. Es gibt einfach Bereiche, die gehören in staatliche Hand. Das ist z.B. die Wasserversorgung, aber auch Stromversorgung (was sich die 4 Großen da leisten ist unter aller Sau) oder die Banken. Ganz ehrlich, ich habe kein Bock länger überteuerten Atomstrom bezahlen zu müssen oder die Risiken für das hochriskante, realitätsferne Treiben der BWL-Amöben in ihren Elfenbeintürmen in Frankfurt, London usw zu tragen... und das der Staat auch bei uns z.B. mit einem Mindestlohn mehr eingreifen sollte, in Zeiten von Aufstockern und Leiharbeitern, sollte ja auch klar sein.
> Aber wen soll man da wählen? Die Grünen? Die sind nach dem Schröder-Regime doch unglaubwürdig, und Leute wie Kretschmann sind doch konservativer als die CDU... und die Linke? Tja, grundsätzlich ein nettes Wahlprogramm, aber zu viele unterschiedliche Meinungen und Richtungen... (z.B. Wagenknecht<->Ramelow) als ob die eine handlungsfähige Regierung abgeben könnten.
> ...


 
1. die"märkte" sind nichts mysteriöses. es sind menschen die waren/leistungen produzieren und miteinander tauschen. und genau das wollen sozialisten immer verbieten.
2. das wasser ist bereits verdreckt. es sind etliche rückstände von chemikalien aus der landwirtschaft (pestizide usw.), etliche rückstände von medikamente (psychopharmaka, analgetika, sterilisationsmittel zB antibabypille - hormone), schwermetalle wie alluminium, barium, quecksilber uvm. daher auch die ganzen krankheiten - demenz, krebs, allergien - kaputtes immunsystem uvm. wenn das wasser kontaminiert ist, dann ist alles von gemüse, obst fleisch usw. ebenfalls kontaminiert, hinzu kommt noch das genveränderte frass. durch das regulieren der grenzwerte nach oben wissen die menschen gar nicht wie vergiftet das wasser schon ist. weil alles ist ja im legalen rahmen.
3. die stromversorger machen was sie wollen weil die rückendeckung haben aus der politik. siehe klimakanzlerin usw.
4. die banken machen was sie wollen weil sie rückendeckung haben aus der politik 
5. mindestlöhne werden irgendwann eh eingeführt dank der politik zur gewinnmaximierungen für konzerne. irgendwann wird nur noch das mindeste gezahlt. noch mehr preisdumping  dann können wir uns soviel leisten wie die chinesen, dank staatstreue id.... wie dir.
6.schwarz-gelb und rot-grün ist keine wahl. das ist das was dir durch ständige wiederholung der medien die du liest eingetrichtert wurde.
7.es ist schon erstaunlich das du dich an sozialisten und personenkult errinert fühlst anhand der plakate bei dem blödsinn den du schreibst. ES SIND SOZIALISTEN. SOZIALISTEN WOLLEN ALLES REGULIEREN

...oh man

vieleicht guckst du dir das video an und fängst mal an zu denken bevor du blödsinn schreibst. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1x5-HyJolc

ps. wo bitte haben wir den fall das wir freie märkte haben? zeig mir nur ein land wo der staat nicht reguliert? zeig mir nur ein land wo der staat nicht das geldsystem vorschreibt? zeig mir nur ein land wo der staat nicht verbandelt ist mit den konzernen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> was da passiert ist hat nichts mit marktliberalität zu tun. die banken können sich die große abzocke nur leisten weil der staat sie beschützt und steuer-rettungs-packete für diese macht. du hast null ahnung von was du das redest.


 
Aha, der war gut, ich habe null Ahnung. 

Wer hat denn die Banken zu dem werden lassen, was sie heute sind? Das war doch die Politik, oder?
Denk mal an Thatcher und Reagan, dann kommst auch du darauf.

Den Bankensektor zu liberalisieren ist das große Ziel der FDP. Denn die FDP denkt, dass der Markt alles regelt, also von selbst, sodass ein Eingreifen des Staates nicht notwendig ist.
Der Staat musste aber 2008/2009 eingreifen. Also ist es offensichtlich, dass diese Marktliberalisierung eben ein Fehler war, der von der Gemeinschaft bezahlt werden muss.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> 1. die"märkte" sind nichts mysteriöses. es sind menschen die waren/leistungen produzieren und miteinander tauschen. und genau das wollen sozialisten immer verbieten.



Die "Märkte" sind Banken, sonst nichts.


----------



## QUAD4 (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

die "märkte" sind menschen die miteinander handeln und nicht banken. wenn man auf dem markt geht handelt man ja auch wenn man was kauft. ...und banken sind banken und nicht "märkte", sonst würden sie ja markt und nicht bank heissen.

...und ja du hast null ahnung


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> die "märkte" sind menschen die miteinander handeln und nicht banken. wenn man auf dem markt geht handelt man ja auch wenn man was kauft. ...und banken sind banken und nicht "märkte", sonst würden sie ja markt und nicht bank heissen.



Dann hast du das System nicht verstanden.
Die "Märkte" sind genauer gesagt das investierte Geld, das von Banken investiert wird (und von Hedge Fonds)
Mit Handel hat das erst mal nichts zu tun, es geht rein im Investitionen, denn das Geld ist derzeit so billig zu haben wie noch nie zuvor (was auch ein Problem ist).



QUAD4 schrieb:


> ...und ja du hast null ahnung


----------



## der-sack88 (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> 1. die"märkte" sind nichts mysteriöses. es sind menschen die waren/leistungen produzieren und miteinander tauschen. und genau das wollen sozialisten immer verbieten.



Selten so einen Blödsinn gelesen. Die Folge davon wäre ja, dass man nur das verbrauchen und nutzen dürfte, was man selbst anbaut bzw. herstellt. Und das hat noch nie jemand gefordert, egal welcher politischer Richtung. Mal abgesehen davon würde ich mit dem Begriff "sozialistisch" oder "Sozialisten" vorsichtiger umgehen. Unter dem Überbegriff "Sozialismus" gibts viele unterschiedliche Richtungen.



> 2. das wasser ist bereits verdreckt. es sind etliche rückstände von chemikalien aus der landwirtschaft (pestizide usw.), etliche rückstände von medikamente (psychopharmaka, analgetika, sterilisationsmittel zB antibabypille - hormone), schwermetalle wie alluminium, barium, quecksilber uvm. daher auch die ganzen krankheiten - demenz, krebs, allergien - kaputtes immunsystem uvm. wenn das wasser kontaminiert ist, dann ist alles von gemüse, obst fleisch usw. ebenfalls kontaminiert, hinzu kommt noch das genveränderte frass. durch das regulieren der grenzwerte nach oben wissen die menschen gar nicht wie vergiftet das wasser schon ist. weil alles ist ja im legalen rahmen.



Das stimmt natürlich. Ist aber was ganz anderes, als das, was mit privatisierten Leitungen so passiert. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Privatisierung noch ganz andere Probleme mit sich bringt.



> 3. die stromversorger machen was sie wollen weil die rückendeckung haben aus der politik. siehe klimakanzlerin usw.



Die machen das, was für sie am profitabelsten ist. Und da der Atomstrom eben hoch subventioniert wird und genau so teuer verkauft wird wie der Strom aus erneuerbaren Energien, machen die natürlich das. Insofern hast du Recht, das Problem ist die Politik. Trotzdem ist die aktuelle Situation ziemlich beschissen, wenn man sieht, wie trotz Rekordgewinnen der Strompreis immer weiter hoch getrieben wird. Das wäre bei staatlicher Stromversorgung nicht der Fall, wenn die Politiker was taugen würden.



> 4. die banken machen was sie wollen weil sie rückendeckung haben aus der politik



Das würden die auch so machen, wer was anderes behauptet ist doch naiv. Aktuell sieht es doch so aus, dass Nachhaltigkeit ziemlich ignoriert wird, was zählt sind Quartalszahlen. Was wird also gemacht? Man setzt ein paar Jahre auf hochriskante Geschäfte, bläst Blasen auf, die Zwangsläufig irgendwann platzen müssen und wenn der große Knall kommt, kassiert man eine Abfindung in Millionenhöhe und wechselt das Unternehmen bzw. geht gleich in Rente, weil man eh schon mehr Geld hat als man jemals ausgeben kann. Das hat mit der Rückendeckung der Politik nichts zu tun, sondern ist das Produkt einer Gesellschaft, der Nachhaltigkeit egal ist, die Quartalszahlen heiligt und eine "nach mir die Sintflut"-Einstellung hat. Dass das alles noch mit Steuergeldern gedeckt wird und das alles somit die Rückendeckung der Politik hat setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf, ist aber nicht die Ursache.



> 5. mindestlöhne werden irgendwann eh eingeführt dank der politik zur gewinnmaximierungen für konzerne. irgendwann wird nur noch das mindeste gezahlt. noch mehr preisdumping  dann können wir uns soviel leisten wie die chinesen, dank staatstreue id.... wie dir.



Ich weiß nicht, wenn ich dir erst erklären muss was ein Mindestlohn ist, bezweifle ich ehrlich gesagt, dass es sich lohnt hier überhaupt zu antworten. Behauptest du allen Ernstes, Mindestlöhne würden zum Preisdumping beitragen? Nochmal zum mitschreiben: als Mindestlöhne werden im Allgemeinen Löhne betrachtet, die reichen, um ein menschenwürdiges Leben zu führen. Sie lägen damit höher als viele Löhne aktuell. Wenn dir subventionierte Angestellte aka. Aufstocker lieber sind, die von Steuergeld bezahlt werden, bitte.
Und bei aller Liebe, ich bin alles, aber nicht staatstreu. Ich scheiß auf Deutschland, gehe zur WM nicht zur Fanmeile und fühle mich wenn überhaupt als Europäer oder Hesse, und ganz zum Schluss erst als Deutscher.
Dieses Denken in Staatsgrenzen geht mir sowieso gewaltig gegen den Strich.



> 6.schwarz-gelb und rot-grün ist keine wahl. das ist das was dir durch ständige wiederholung der medien die du liest eingetrichtert wurde.



Lies nochmal was ich geschrieben habe. Wenn dir das zu schwer sein sollte, hier nochmal:
Schwarz-Gelb <-> Schwarz-Rot = keine Wahl, beides schlecht
Mal abgesehen davon gibt es doch marginale Unterschiede zwischen Schwarz-Gelb und Rot-Grün. Allerdings keine, die mich dazu bringen würden, eine dieser Parteien zu wählen. Wie gesagt, ich bin dankbar, dass dieses Mal bei uns auch Die Partei zur Wahl steht...



> 7.es ist schon erstaunlich das du dich an sozialisten und personenkult errinert fühlst anhand der plakate bei dem blödsinn den du schreibst. ES SIND SOZIALISTEN. SOZIALISTEN WOLLEN ALLES REGULIEREN



Du bist echt ein lustiges Kerlchen. Allerdings bleibt mir das Lachen dann schon im Hals stecken, wenn ich mir überlege, dass Leute wie du auch wählen dürfen. Was anderes fällt mir zu dem Blödsinn nicht ein.



> vieleicht guckst du dir das video an und fängst mal an zu denken bevor du blödsinn schreibst. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1x5-HyJolc



Ich werde mir ganz bestimmt nicht anhand irgendwelcher Videos auf youtube meine Meinung bilden. Dann würde ich jetzt glauben, dass die Nazis damals mit ihren Flugscheiben nach Neuschwabenland abgehauen sind und bald vom Mars aus die Erde angreifen.



> ps. wo bitte haben wir den fall das wir freie märkte haben? zeig mir nur ein land wo der staat nicht reguliert? zeig mir nur ein land wo der staat nicht das geldsystem vorschreibt? zeig mir nur ein land wo der staat nicht verbandelt ist mit den konzernen?



Natürlich ist der Staat mit den Konzernen verbandelt. Es wird aber andersrum ein Schuh draus. Schonmal was von Lobbyismus gehört? Was meinst du, wie die Parteien ihren Wahlkampf bezahlen? Wer spendet denen denn Geld? Spätestens nach dem Fall FDP/Mövenpick sollte man doch wissen, wie der Hase läuft. Die waren doch nur zu doof, das geheim zu halten.

Ich frage mich grade allerdings, warum ich solchen geistigen Dünnschiss überhaupt beantworte...
Mal abgesehen davon, dass das mit dem Thema des Threads ja nicht mehr viel zu tun hat. Ich hab geschrieben, warum die etablierten Parteien für mich nicht in Frage kommen, und gut ist.


----------



## nay (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das sind die der Linken auch und trotzdem bin ich überrascht, dass man die tatsächlich wählt.


 
Alle linken Parteien wollen *noch mehr Staat*. Die PDV ist vertritt genau das Gegenteil. Es kommt immer auf die Sicht der Dinge an, welches Programm gut klingt. Ich z.B. werde nur noch Parteien wählen, die das professionelle Politikertum abschaffen und Gewalt dezentralisieren wollen.


----------



## QUAD4 (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



nay schrieb:


> Alle linken Parteien wollen *noch mehr Staat*. Die PDV ist vertritt genau das Gegenteil. Es kommt immer auf die Sicht der Dinge an, welches Programm gut klingt. Ich z.B. werde nur noch Parteien wählen, die das professionelle Politikertum abschaffen und Gewalt dezentralisieren wollen.


 
wenigstens hats einer verstanden. die PDV will ja weniger staat, weniger zentralisierte gewalt. weniger von allem was probleme bereitet.


----------



## Seeefe (5. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> wenigstens hats einer verstanden. die PDV will ja weniger staat, weniger zentralisierte gewalt. weniger von allem was probleme bereitet.


 
Naja alles hat zwei Seiten


----------



## nay (5. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja alles hat zwei Seiten


 
Sicherlich. Es gibt viele Leute, die regiert werden wollen.


----------



## Seeefe (5. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



nay schrieb:


> Sicherlich. Es gibt viele Leute, die regiert werden wollen.


 
Die ganze Welt istn einziges Mysterium, ich hab schon jetzt mit meinen jungen  Jahren aufgehört, einige Sachen begreifen zu wollen  Solang das leben gut läuft, muss sich mE nichts gravierendes ändern, natürlich an der feinabstimmung haperts, aber bei 80 Millionen kann man es nicht allen recht machen. 

Immerhin lebe ich in einem Land, in dem an sich die wichtigsten Sachen gut laufen. Wie sagt man so schön? Wir meckern ja nur auf hohem Niveau


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Solange die Mitte der Gesellschaft keine großen Sorgen hat, läuft alles bestens.
Die Casting Shows und Doku Shows lümmeln die Leute ein, man suggeriert ihnen weiterhin, dass jeder reich und erfolgreich sein kann.
Scheinbar sind die Leute nicht willens, sich mal zu bemühen, sich besser zu informieren.
Die paar Linken, die aufmucken, interessiert Merkel und Co. nicht und die Mitte kriegt den Arsch eben nicht hoch.
Also bleibt alles beim Alten, wie man am 22. feststellen wird.


----------



## Poulton (5. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ein Parteiencheck von Recentr, früher infokrieg.tv (der Name sagt alles) und Alpenparlament-Videos? Da fehlen jetzt ja nur noch "Medien" wie Alles Schall und Rauch und das iranische Staatsfernsehen und -nachrichtenagentur.


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

*kotz* Warum gibt es öffentliche Umfragen?
Und warum wird mir nicht vorher angezeigt, dass es eine ist...
Naja meine Wahl:
_Nein, ich gehe nicht wählen, da ich noch nicht wahlberechtigt bin und würde wählen gehen, wenn ich dürfte._


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Pagz (5. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Ein Parteiencheck von Recentr, früher infokrieg.tv (der Name sagt alles) und Alpenparlament-Videos? Da fehlen jetzt ja nur noch "Medien" wie Alles Schall und Rauch und das iranische Staatsfernsehen und -nachrichtenagentur.


 Hatten wir alles schon im Forum. Ich kann mich noch gut an einen Thread erinnern, in dem uns ein User weiß machen wollte, dass Nordkorea ein reiches und hochentwickeltes Land ist, in dem alle Bürger zufrieden leben.

Die letzten Seiten in diesem Thread haben leider auch folgendes Zitat bestätigt:
"Das beste Argument gegen Demokratie ist ein fünfminütiges Gespräch mit dem durchschnittlichen Wähler." Winston Churchill
So sehr ich die Politk vom alten Churchill auch verabscheue, da hat er leider Recht. 
Übrigends der Grund, warum ich gegen mehr direkte Demokratie bin. Wie wollen wir das Volk über Themen abstimmen lassen, bei denen teilweise noch nicht einmal Experten ganz durchblicken? (bsp. Eurorettung etc.)


----------



## Seeefe (5. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Zu sagen, das alles Mist ist was die Politik macht, ist halt das einfachste was man machen kann 

Aber das soll natürlich nicht heißen, dass man nicht kritisieren soll. Das soll man sogar sehr deutlich und klar machen.


----------



## denyo62 (5. September 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Zu sagen, das alles Mist ist was die Politik macht, ist halt das einfachste was man machen kann
> 
> Aber das soll natürlich nicht heißen, dass man nicht kritisieren soll. Das soll man sogar sehr deutlich und klar machen.



abgesehen davon, dass es einfach ist .. entspricht es auch den Tatsachen


----------



## Seeefe (5. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



denyo62 schrieb:


> abgesehen davon, dass es einfach ist .. entspricht es auch den Tatsachen


 
Jaja, wie immer, aber selbst mal versuchen in der Politik tätig zu werden, wenn´s einem nicht passt, ist auch wieder kacke, ne? 

Ist doch immer das gleiche. 

A: "Die Politik macht nur Müll" - B: "Dann machen Sie es doch besser" - A: "Ne, sollen gefälligst kompetente Leute Politiker werden" 

Immer das gleiche. 


Mal abgesehen davon, was so in anderen Staaten abgeht, sind wir doch gesegnet.


----------



## Poulton (5. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Pagz schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch gut an einen Thread erinnern, in dem uns ein User weiß machen wollte, dass Nordkorea ein reiches und hochentwickeltes Land ist, in dem alle Bürger zufrieden leben.


Den Arirang 2012-Fred hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehen. Hat was von Magie ist Physik durch wollen. Wichtig! Muss man wissen, muss man wissen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Pagz schrieb:


> Übrigends der Grund, warum ich gegen mehr direkte Demokratie bin. Wie wollen wir das Volk über Themen abstimmen lassen, bei denen teilweise noch nicht einmal Experten ganz durchblicken? (bsp. Eurorettung etc.)


 
Ich halte davon aus nichts, weil sich die meisten nicht für Politik interessieren und dann müsste man auch aufklären, um was es geht, wenn eine Volksabstimmung anliegt. Doch wer soll aufklären? Die Regierung? Die Opposition? Medien? Alle würden ihre Sichtweise mit hineindrücken und dadurch würde die Objektivität leiden.

Andererseits besteht heute das Problem, dass die Dinge, um die es in der Politik geht, so komplex geworden sind, dass ein normaler Politiker ebenfalls keinen Durchblick hat (haben kann).
Zu meinem großen Bedauern holt sich die Politik dann Ratschlag ausgerechnet bei denen, um die es geht.
So ist es unklug, dass Banker Gesetze ausarbeiten, die Bankgeschäfte regulieren sollen.
Pharmalobbyisten arbeiten Gesetze für eine neue Gesundheitsreform aus.
Das alles geht einfach nicht. 
Ich wünsche mir Politiker, die einfach kompetenter sind und nicht einfach so zum Minister ernannt werden, weil sie gerade in der Tür stehen (ich verkneife mit mal ein paar Namen ).

Was ich allerdings befürworte, ist dass das Volk den Bundespräsidenten direkt wählt.
Mir geht das Geschachere der politischen Blöcke auf den Sack, wenn wieder ein neuer Bundespräsident gewählt wird und alle ihre Top Kandidaten in den Topf werfen.
Durch Merkels Unfähigkeit haben wir nun zwei Kostenfaktoren an der Backe (Köhler und Wulff), für die wir nun sehr lange Pensionen zahlen dürfen.
Die Politik kann mehrere Kandidaten vorbringen, aber danach sollte ein kurzer Wahlkampf beginnen, gerne mit TV Duellen (ist lustig ) und am Ende wählt das Volk dann ihre Repräsentanten.


----------



## denyo62 (6. September 2013)

Was soll ich denn selber in der Politik ? Ich glaub ihr habt meinen vorherigen Beitrag verpasst. Da habe ich doch eigentlich relativ deutlich meine Meinung zur Politik gesagt.

Politik ist reine Schauspielerei. Und ma im ernst ...... was ist dadran denn spannend was die da so reden. Ich finds zum Kotzen langweilig.  Vor allem diese Duelle.. ich weiß nicht ob Türken unter eich sind. In der Türkei sind die Duelle dann doch schon witziger .. aber genauso wie hier dann auch doch nur Schauspielerei..

Spannend ist an der Politik nur, dass was im Hintergrund passiert. Es ist spannend  zu beobachten wer die Interessen welcher Lobby vertritt. Dann sieht man auch ganz schnell, dass genau diese Person von den Medien unterstützt und dem Volk immer beliebter gemacht wird .. und schließlich dann auch nach einer "freien" Wahl gewählt wird.

Ich hätte in einer Partei wohl kaum Aufstiegschancen, weil ich nun ma nicht die Interessen der Mächtigen Banken und Lobbys vertreten wollen würde ... und falls es aber irgwie doch dazu kommen sollte, dass ich tatsächlich jn der Politik erfolg habe , dann nur weil ich bewusst oder unbewusst etwas mache , was irgeinem Reichen A....loch da draußen passt . Er wird mich mit all seinen Mitteln unterstützen .. und sobald ich als Politiker seine Interessen nicht mehr vertrete wird er mich SOFORT wieder fallen lassen..

Bestes Beispiel ist Andrea Ypsilanti ( Hessen Landtagswahl 2008 ).. Für Nachtflugverbot , für höhere Mindestlöhne ,gegen Studiengebühren und vor allem für  erneuerbare Energien...hat jemanden wohl nicht gepasst .. und wem ? Wolfgang Clement (RWE-Aussichtsrat) ..
Er kritisierte Ypsilanti wegen ihrer Energiepolitik. Und schwups die wups Steht in der Bild-Zeitung gaaaanz fett " Lügilanti " und sie wird gemobbt wies nur geht ( Koch hat übrigens auf die selbe Art und Weiße schon vor ihr gelogen .. hat die Medien aber nicht gebockt... und verdammt das sind Politiker.. die Werben nun ma alle mit Sachen die sie wohl eher nicht einhalten können ) 

Und ja .. hier war auch schon wieder vor der Wahl klar, wen das "freie" (manipulierte Volk) wählen wird ....


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Also zu Koch habe ich eh keine Meinung.
Mich wundert nur, dass der Typ nicht, genauso wie Mappus, im Knast hockt. 
Aber Politiker scheinen da eine Sonderrolle zu haben.

Und man kann gut sehen, wie Friede Springer (Bild) und Elisabeth Mohn (Bertelsmann) die Fäden an ihrer Marionette Angela Merkel schön straff halten, damit die Dax Konzerne und Rüstungsbetriebe daran ziehen können.
Egal was passiert, Merkel wird von Springer und Bertelsmann immer hoch gelobt, Günter Jauch fällt vor ihr auf die Knie (er arbeitet ja für RTL, dessen Besitzer Bertelsmann ist) und fragt das gleiche wie die Bild (als ob mich interessiert, was Merkel für ihren Mann kocht).
Und Jauch wohnt in Potsdam auch noch neben Kai Diekmann, dem Bild Chef. 

Die Bild entscheidet ja offensichtlich auch, wer Bundespräsident wird, ist und bleibt und sorgt eben dafür, dass ihre "Hampelfigur" Merkel immer ins richtige Licht gerückt wird.


----------



## Katamaranoid (6. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Wie kommst du zu dieser "Marionettenmeinung" Quanti ? 
Ich finde zwar auch, dass Merkel nicht die fähigste ist, wobei ich aber auch nicht sagen möchte Sie sei vollkommen unfähig. 
Unter allen ist Sie für mich im moment das "kleinste Übel".


----------



## der-sack88 (6. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



denyo62 schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel ist Andrea Ypsilanti ( Hessen Landtagswahl 2008 ).. Für Nachtflugverbot , für höhere Mindestlöhne ,gegen Studiengebühren und vor allem für  erneuerbare Energien...hat jemanden wohl nicht gepasst .. und wem ? Wolfgang Clement (RWE-Aussichtsrat) ..
> Er kritisierte Ypsilanti wegen ihrer Energiepolitik. Und schwups die wups Steht in der Bild-Zeitung gaaaanz fett " Lügilanti " und sie wird gemobbt wies nur geht ( Koch hat übrigens auf die selbe Art und Weiße schon vor ihr gelogen .. hat die Medien aber nicht gebockt... und verdammt das sind Politik.. die Werben nun ma alle mit Sachen die sie wohl eher nicht einhalten können )


 
War das schon vor der Wahl so? So wie ich das in Erinnerung habe, wollte Ypsilanti doch nach der Wahl ein Minderheitsregierung mit Duldung der Linken oder sogar Rot-Rot-Grün, weil kein Lager die Mehrheit hatte, während sie vor der Wahl eine Zusammenarbeit mit der Linken ausgeschlossen hatte. Würde aber natürlich gut zu dieser "Zeitung" passen.
Die ganze Geschichte zeigt ganz gut, wie bescheuert große Teile der Bevölkerung mittlerweile sind. Ich meine, die SPD hat ja auch deshalb zur CDU aufgeschlossen, weil viele eben genau diese Punkte umgesetzt sehen wollten. Das ist aber plötzlich egal, wenn die Linke helfen würde, dass umzusetzen. Mehr Gerechtigkeit, Ruhe in Frankfurt und Umgebung und eine saubere Zukunft schön und gut, aber bitte nicht unter Mithilfe der Linken! Diesen Leuten scheint also die einzige Alternative, die große Koalition, lieber gewesen zu sein. Lieber die hessischen schwarzen Hardliner, das Nazipack, als die eigenen Wünsche umgesetzt sehen, alles nur damit die Linke nicht beim umsetzen derselben hilft. Das ist der Deutsche Michel.
Gerade hier in Hessen erscheint mir der Wähler besonders schizophren, gerade weil die CDU hier ja schon fast Schwarz-Braun ist. Wer auf Kosten von Ausländern Wahlkampf betreibt, gehört eigentlich nicht in irgendwelche Landtage. Nicht umsonst heißt es hier in Hessen, dass die dummen Nazis NPD, die "schlauen" hingegen CDU wählen.



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Wie kommst du zu dieser "Marionettenmeinung" Quanti ?
> Ich finde zwar auch, dass Merkel nicht die fähigste ist, wobei ich aber auch nicht sagen möchte Sie sei vollkommen unfähig.
> Unter allen ist Sie für mich im moment das "kleinste Übel".


 
Das Blöde bei Merkel ist ja, dass man nicht bewerten kann, ob sie fähig ist oder nicht. Sie macht ja nichts und versteckt sich hinter Allgemeinplätzen und Sprechblasen.
Dass sie nur ein Marionette von Springer und Bertelsmann ist liegt doch auf der Hand. Gegen das Drecksblatt mit den 4 Buchstaben zu regieren ist ja leider unmöglich, es bestimmt einen Teil der öffentlichen Meinung. Hat man ja im Falle Wulf gesehen. Blöd schreibt, Merkel kuscht. Das ist aber nicht nur bei Merkel so, bei Schröder wars ja nicht anders. Der hat ja schon früh gesagt, dass er zum regieren nur „BILD, BamS und Glotze“ brauche. Er hat auch jahrelang von der Blöd profitiert. Aber auch nur solange, bis das Drecksblatt ihn dann ja relativ offen bekämpft hat. Ich war nie ein Freund von Schröder, noch von Wulf, aber das zeigt beides ganz gut, wie mächtig das Drecksblatt hier ist. Solange man sich die Blöd nicht zum Feind macht läuft alles gut, wenn man deren Linie verfolgt läuft es noch besser. Aber wehe, dem ist nicht mehr so. Sieht man ja nicht nur in der Politik, sondern auch bei den so genannten "Promis".
Bertelsmann geht da vielleicht unauffälliger vor, steht aber auch für Entpolitisierung, wie es Antipolitikern wie Merkel entgegen kommt. Ein politisch ungebildetes Volk wählt dann eben die Leute, die am wenigsten mit Politik zu tun zu haben scheinen. Im Hintergrund ist Bertelsmann aber nicht weniger aktiv als die Blöd. Merkel greift auf Berater der Bertelsmann-Stiftung zurück, und auch bei Schröder war das so. So hat die Stiftung auch einen nicht unerheblichen Einfluss auf die Politik.


----------



## denyo62 (6. September 2013)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann war das kurz vor der Wahl .. nach ner Prognose .. da hat sie angedeutet dass es so ganz ohne die Linken villt doch nix wird ..

deshalb gabs doch während der Wahl dann den Stress wo eigene Parteimitglieder gegen sie waren


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich wähle aus Umweltschutzgründen immer Die Grünen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Wie kommst du zu dieser "Marionettenmeinung" Quanti ?
> Ich finde zwar auch, dass Merkel nicht die fähigste ist, wobei ich aber auch nicht sagen möchte Sie sei vollkommen unfähig.
> Unter allen ist Sie für mich im moment das "kleinste Übel".


 
Als Griechenland 2009 die erste Hilfe bekam, sollte als wichtigste Auflage die Reduzierung der Militärausgaben vorgenommen werden.
Allerdings scheiterte das Vorhaben an dem Veto eines Mitgliedsstaates. Deutschland lehnte nicht nur die Reduzierung der Militärausgaben ab, sondern bestand noch darauf, dass Griechenland weitere U-Boote kaufen musste, bevor sie finanzielle Hilfen bekam.

Jede offensichtliche Pleite Merkels wird von Springer und Bertelsmann immer so dargestellt, dass Merkel alles richtig gemacht hat, aber andere sich quer gestellt haben.
So ist die "Euro Rettung" ja nichts anderes als maroden Banken Geld in den Hals spülen. Aber anstatt mal die Wurzel des Übels anzugehen, verlangt Merkel von den anderen Staaten stricktes Sparen (und Deutschland mach mal eben 100 Milliarden neue Schulden).
Hätte sie aber Ahnung, wüsste sie, dass nach der Rezession 1929 die Weimarer Republik auch eisern gespart hat, die Republik versuchte dem wirtschaftlichen Niedergangs entgegen zu sparen (was natürlich Volkswirtschaftlich Unsinn ist) und das schürte die Ängste der Bevölkerung und sorgte für eine Radikalisierung (wir wissen ja, wer 1933 an die Macht kam).

Genauso mit Wulff. Anstatt sie mal ein Machtwort spricht, nach dem Motto "Bild entscheidet nicht, wer Bundespräsident ist", hat sie gar nichts gemacht und hat Wulff ins offene Messer laufen lassen (den Mann, den sie damals mit Gewalt durch die Wahl gebracht hat).
Zur Energiewende sag ich mal nichts, was da abläuft ist geradezu lächerlich.
Dazu kommt, dass sie nur an den Themen festhält, die ihre Macht sichern. Sie hat sich zur Umweltkanzlerin aufgespielt, doch als klar war, dass man damit keine Wahlen gewinnen kann, hat sie es fallen gelassen.
Hätte die CDU BW nicht an die Grünen/SPD verloren, hätte sie am nächsten Tag garantiert gesagt, dass die Atomkraftwerke nun wieder sicher sind.
Der Frau ist es absolut scheißegal, mit wem sie koalieren muss, damit sie an der Macht bleibt, sie hat alle Kritiker in ihrer eigenen Partei entsorgt, und wird immer und überall von Springer und Bertelsmann hoch gelobt.

Und der größte Witz ist ja, dass sie sich wegen der Euro Krise von Goldman Sachs beraten lässt, dass mit Mario Dragi ein ehemaliger Goldman Sachs Manager EZB Chef ist (der Mitglied der Group of Thirty ist, einer Lobbyorganisation der privaten Großbanken).
Goldman Sachs ist genau die Bank, die Griechenland beim Bescheißen geholfen hat, damit die in den Euroraum kommen können.
Goldman Sachs ist genau die Bank, die gegen den Euro wettet und damit Milliarden an Spekulationsgewinnen einkassiert.


----------



## QUAD4 (7. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

diese umfrage hätte man starten können mit allen an der wahl teilnehmenden parteien. so hätte man besser herausfinden können und hochrechnen können was zumindest die "computer/zockergemeinde" so wählt. im wahl o mat sind alle aufgelistet.

die meisten hier hätten eh CDU/CSU/SPD/GRÜNE/LINKE/FDP/Piraten gewählt. so kann man auch leicht prognostizieren das sich nichts ändert 
wer sozialisten wählt muss sich aber nicht wundern


----------



## Monsjo (7. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Und was willst du wählen, die AfD?
Außerdem möchten nicht alle ihre politische Meinung rausposaunen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> wer sozialisten wählt muss sich aber nicht wundern


 
Und wer neoliberal wählt, darf sich auch nicht wundern.


----------



## Seeefe (7. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wer neoliberal wählt, darf sich auch nicht wundern.


 
Nicht zu vergessen, wer garnicht wählt, darf sich auch nicht wundern


----------



## denyo62 (7. September 2013)

Nach all den Diskussionen und Gesprächen sind wir uns doch aber alle einig, dass ein Jedi-Rat das ist, was wir hier brauchen


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, wer garnicht wählt, darf sich auch nicht wundern


 
Die dürfen nicht mal meckern. 



denyo62 schrieb:


> Nach all den Diskussionen und Gesprächen sind wir uns doch aber alle einig, dass ein Jedi-Rat das ist, was wir hier brauchen


 
Was? 
Ein paar Spinner, die an eine "Macht" außerhalb der wissenschaftlichen Logik glauben? 
Nee.. lass mal, davon gibts hier schon genug.


----------



## QUAD4 (7. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Und was willst du wählen, die AfD?
> Außerdem möchten nicht alle ihre politische Meinung rausposaunen.



die PDV ist doch klar. die einzige libertäre partei die auch eine direkte demokratie durchsetzen will nach dem vorbild der schweiz. und nein diese partei ist nicht "neoliberal" was in klardeutsch nichts anderes ist als sozialistisch.

Partei der Vernunft (PARTEI DER VERNUNFT) | bpb



> Die "Partei der Vernunft" (PARTEI DER VERNUNFT) wurde am 30. Mai 2009 von dem Journalisten Oliver Janich im Hambacher Schloss gegründet. Die Partei ist in allen Bundesländern mit einem Landesverband vertreten, in einigen Ländern bestehen zudem Regionalverbände. Bisher ist die Partei auf Landesebene nur bei der Landtagswahl in Nordrhein-Westfalen 2012 angetreten, erhielt dort jedoch lediglich 0,1 Prozent der Stimmen. Die Partei der Vernunft bezeichnet sich aufgrund ihrer Orientierung an der Österreichischen Schule der Nationalökonomie und der starken Betonung der naturgemäß gegebenen Freiheit der Bürger als libertäre Partei.
> 
> Ihr Grundsatzprogramm beinhaltet Forderungen nach einem Minimalstaat, der Stärkung der kommunalen Selbstverwaltung, dem Ausbau eines demokratischen Rechtsstaats sowie der gesetzlichen Verankerung direktdemokratischer Verfahren. Die Handlungen des Staates sollen sich ausschließlich "auf den Schutz des Lebens, der Freiheit und des Eigentums der Bürger" beschränken. Darüber hinaus setzt sich die Partei der Vernunft für eine umfassende Neuordnung des Geld- und Finanzsystems in Verbindung mit der Zulassung alternativer Zahlungsmittel ein. Im Bereich Abgaben und Steuern strebt sie die Abschaffung des kommunalen Finanzausgleichs und des Länderfinanzausgleichs sowie staatlicher Subventionen an.
> Die PARTEI DER VERNUNFT tritt nur in Baden-Württemberg, Bayern, Nordrhein-Westfalen und Rheinland-Pfalz mit einer Landesliste an. Hier eine Übersicht über die zur Bundestagswahl zugelassenen Landeslisten.Die PARTEI DER VERNUNFT tritt nur in Baden-Württemberg, Bayern, Nordrhein-Westfalen und Rheinland-Pfalz mit einer Landesliste an.
> ...





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wer neoliberal wählt, darf sich auch nicht wundern.


 
neoliberal ist auf klardeutsch sozialistisch. neoliberal ist neubegriff der täuschung, auch wenn er nicht mehr so neu ist.

Partei der Vernunft (PARTEI DER VERNUNFT) | bpb

wer lesen, denken und versteht was da steht ist klar im vorteil. libertär heist nichts anderes als freheitlich.


----------



## Seeefe (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> neoliberal ist auf klardeutsch sozialistisch. neoliberal ist neubegriff der täuschung, auch wenn er nicht mehr so neu ist.
> 
> Partei der Vernunft (PARTEI DER VERNUNFT) | bpb
> 
> wer lesen, denken und versteht was da steht ist klar im vorteil. libertär heist nichts anderes als freheitlich.


 
Hat dich die PDV eig. schon zum Marketing Manager ernannt?  Machst dich darin echt gut


----------



## QUAD4 (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

nein hat sie nicht, ich mach das nicht für die PDV sondern damit der lebensstandart der menschen in deutschland wieder steigt und ich ein besseres leben lebe. das gleiche gilt für meine kinder und kindeskinder. selbstverständlich gilt das auch für meine mitmenschen und deren kinder und kindeskinder.

da man im jetzigen system leider nur durch wahlen etwas ändern kann, so zumindest heisst es, plädiere ich für DIE EINZIGE libertäre partei die es in deutschland gibt. wenn es mehrere gebe wäre es noch besser.

wenn du einen besseren vorschlag hast kannste ja gerne deine meinung mitteilen. ich bezweifle das du eine andere partei findest die sich für weniger staat einsetzt.


----------



## Seeefe (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> nein hat sie nicht, ich mach das nicht für die PDV sondern damit der lebensstandart der menschen in deutschland wieder steigt und ich ein besseres leben lebe. das gleiche gilt für meine kinder und kindeskinder. selbstverständlich gilt das auch für meine mitmenschen und deren kinder und kindeskinder.
> 
> da man im jetzigen system leider nur durch wahlen etwas ändern kann, so zumindest heisst es, plädiere ich für DIE EINZIGE libertäre partei die es in deutschland gibt. wenn es mehrere gebe wäre es noch besser.
> 
> wenn du einen besseren vorschlag hast kannste ja gerne deine meinung mitteilen. ich bezweifle das du eine andere partei findest die sich für weniger staat einsetzt.



Ich brauche auch nicht unbedingt weniger Staat... Nur an der ein oder anderen Schraube müsste man momentan etwas drehen.


----------



## Pagz (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Reagan, Thatcher, Finanzkrise, Arbeitsbedingungen wärend der Industriellen Revolution...
Reicht dir das als Beweise, dass Liberalismus den Lebensstandart der (meisten) Menschen definitiv nicht bessert?


----------



## Metalic (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ja werde auch dieses mal wieder wählen gehen. Nur bin ich mir absolut nicht sicher was ich wählen soll. Von daher werde ich wohl meinen Schein mit einem netten Bild oder einen Spruch versehen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Grundlegend Neoliberal heißt. Pro Großkonzerne, wenig Steuern wenig Sozialstaat.
Mehr Eigenverantwortung, Geplante Armut. Tot durch Armut
Für Ressourcen auch töten. die Staatsmacht erhalten und die Energie Versorgung notfalls mit Krieg zu sichern.

Was Bürgerliches
Dafür zu sorgen das Parteifreunde (unternehmen) die Bürokratie umschiffen zugunsten des Unternehmens und auf Kosten von Mitarbeiter und Umwelt.
Das istz nicht erfunden sondern realität seit 1998
Ob Jetzt CDU und FDP oder SPD Grüne am Hebel Saßen machte da keinen unterschied.

Im Übrigen hat die Steuerreform 1999 die meisten Probleme von Heute erschaffen. gefolgt von der Sozialreform 2003 (Hartz Gesetze, bis auf 4. Alle ziemlich vernünftig mit einigen Fehlern)

Tja bei einer Wahl Lügen alle parteien die mal an der Macht waren. Weil sie es wissen das die Politik Wünschen darf regiert werden wir von der Wirtschaft. man kann aber diese an Regeln fesseln.
Was derzeit cdu fdp und spd nicht wirklich wollen. bei den grünen bin ich mir nicht sicher was diese wollen. Ihre ziele Sind erfüllt.
Die Linke ist eine protestpartei und nicht regierungsfähig.

Ich denkle es wäre mal zeit unser wahlsystem zu ändern. Und mehr Direkte Demokratie bzw mehr Interessen orientierte Wahlen zu machen. Das kann auch negative Ergebnisse hervorbringen.Die Einen nicht passen. Etwa das wir DEutschen in den Krieg ziehen oder das Gruppen ausgeschlossen werden.
Zum thema Syrien
Nun was macht man, lässt man einen despoten gewähren??? Und alle neben ihm (Fast ganz Nahost) haben ein Freibrief Massenvernichtungswaffen einzusetzen.
Oder man marschiert ein Stürzen den Despoten und zwingt die gersellschaft zur demokratie. aber bitte keine Islamisten. So sieht es aus.
Lösung wäre hier
Land umstellen, keinen Nachschub an Männern und Waffen und Rohstoffen.
Menschen die Flüchten aufzunehmen und warten bis eine Seite obsiegt.Iin der Zwischenzeit halboffiziell die chemiewaffen sicherstellen.
Und ja die USA sind wegen der Stabilität des ÖL Nachlieferung an diesen Konflikt interessiert. an nichts anderen.

Die amis reden *vom Ihren ÖL*. achtet mal auf Interviews in cnn


----------



## QUAD4 (8. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Außerdem möchten nicht alle ihre politische Meinung rausposaunen.



ich denke die meisten wollen nicht rausposaunen was ihre politische meinung ist, weil sie selber nicht wissen was ihre politische meinung ist. sie wissen für sich nicht was sie wollen.
die parteiplakate die man draußen sieht sind ohne erkennende aussage. wenn da worthülsen stehen kann ich mich auch nicht entscheiden.



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Grundlegend Neoliberal heißt. Pro Großkonzerne, wenig Steuern wenig Sozialstaat.
> Mehr Eigenverantwortung, Geplante Armut. Tot durch Armut
> Für Ressourcen auch töten. die Staatsmacht erhalten und die Energie Versorgung notfalls mit Krieg zu sichern.



pro großkonzerne und pro staat (bedeutet immer mehr steuern und nicht weniger auch wenn was anderes behauptet wird) ist sozialistisch. hab ich doch gesagt. die verschmelzung von staatsmacht und konzernen ist laut mussolini faschismus (sozialismus).
mehr staat bedeutet auch weniger eigenverantwortung, da der staat alles steuert (mehr gesetze) - planwirtschaft. dadurch ganz klar mehr armut und sicherlich auch mehr tote durch armut.


----------



## Seeefe (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> pro großkonzerne und pro staat (bedeutet immer mehr steuern und nicht weniger auch wenn was anderes behauptet wird) ist sozialistisch. hab ich doch gesagt. die verschmelzung von staatsmacht und konzernen ist laut mussolini faschismus (sozialismus).
> mehr staat bedeutet auch weniger eigenverantwortung, da der staat alles steuert (mehr gesetze) - planwirtschaft. dadurch ganz klar mehr armut und sicherlich auch mehr tote durch armut.


 
Wäre cool wenn du in Zukunft Doppelposts unterlässt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> neoliberal ist auf klardeutsch sozialistisch. neoliberal ist neubegriff der täuschung, auch wenn er nicht mehr so neu ist.



Neoliberalismus hat natürlich absolut gar nichts mit Sozialismus zu tun, genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Denn Neoliberalen fordern die Abschaffung des Sozialstaates, die Abschaffung gesetzlicher Krankenkassen, Rentensysteme und Arbeitslosensysteme. Sie wollen den Bürger selbst die freie Wahl lasse, ob dieser sich Kranken- und Rentenversichern will und ihn nicht dazu zwingen.
Die Neoliberalen vertreten die Ansicht, dass es keinen Anspruch auf Gesundheit und Lebensstandard gibt.
Dem Neoliberalisten sind Begriffe wie "soziale Gerechtigkeit" fremd und ebenso sind sie strickt gegen eine Regelung der Märkte. Der Neoliberale vertritt die Meinung, dass der Markt alles von alleine regelt.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> Partei der Vernunft (PARTEI DER VERNUNFT) | bpb
> 
> wer lesen, denken und versteht was da steht ist klar im vorteil. libertär heist nichts anderes als freheitlich.



Schau ich mir die Forderungen der Partei an, lese ich da auch, dass der steigende CO² Ausstoß keinerlei Auswirkungen auf die Umwelt hat und alle Maßnahmen, die den sich anbahnenden Klimawandel abschwächen könnte, strickt ablehnen.

Das alleine reicht mir schon aus, diese Partei nicht ernst zu nehmen.

Des weiteren wäre es nett, wenn du die Wahlwerbung hier einstellen würdest. 



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Im Übrigen hat die Steuerreform 1999 die meisten Probleme von Heute erschaffen. gefolgt von der Sozialreform 2003 (Hartz Gesetze, bis auf 4. Alle ziemlich vernünftig mit einigen Fehlern)



Jop, Veräußerungsgewinne wurde steuerfrei gestellt.
Die Unternehmen (und dann auch die Hedge Fonds) kaufen andere, gesunde Unternehmen auf, ließen diese dann Kredite aufnehmen, um die Investition zurück zahlen zu können (und durch die Abschreibung Steuern einsparen) und verkauften die Unternehmen dann wieder mit Gewinn und strichen den Gewinn steuerfrei ein.
Und Wolfgang Clement hat dann Hartz eingeführt und machte es so möglich, dass junge Erwachsene, die noch bei den Eltern lebten, ausziehen und Hartz 4 beantragen konnten.
Aber anstatt dass sich Wolle Clement darüber beschwert, welcher Vollpfosten das Gesetzt so gemacht hat, dass das möglich ist, meckert er über die jungen Leute, die das Gesetz in Anspruch nahmen. 



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Tja bei einer Wahl Lügen alle parteien die mal an der Macht waren. Weil sie es wissen das die Politik Wünschen darf regiert werden wir von der Wirtschaft. man kann aber diese an Regeln fesseln.
> Was derzeit cdu fdp und spd nicht wirklich wollen. bei den grünen bin ich mir nicht sicher was diese wollen. Ihre ziele Sind erfüllt.
> Die Linke ist eine protestpartei und nicht regierungsfähig.



Die CDU war jahrelang gegen Mindestlöhne, gegen das Abschalten der Atomkraftwerke und gegen die Abschaffung der Freiwilligenarmee. All das hat sich inzwischen geändert.
Die FDP hatte zwei Wochen, bevor sie die Abschaffung der Praxisgebühr forderte, noch gegen die Abschaffung gestimmt.
Merkel hat sich immer als Umweltkanzlerin hingestellt und ablichten lassen. Als sie merkte, dass man damit keine Wahlen gewinnen kann, hat sie das Thema Umwelt einfach fallen gelassen.



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Und ja die USA sind wegen der Stabilität des ÖL Nachlieferung an diesen Konflikt interessiert. an nichts anderen.
> 
> Die amis reden *vom Ihren ÖL*. achtet mal auf Interviews in cnn



Das sind nicht nur die Amerikaner.
Jacques Chirac, ehemaliger Staatspräsident Frankreichs, hatte mal gesagt, dass auch der Einsatz von Atomwaffen zur Sicherung „lebenswichtiger Interessen“ einschließlich der „strategischen Versorgung“ Frankreichs ausdrücklich gerechtfertigt ist, bedeutet also, dass er sich atomare Angriffe selbst zur Sicherung der Rohstoffversorgung vorbehielt.

Und Henry Kissinger (US Sicherheitsberater und US Außenminister zwischen 1969 und 1977, er gehörte zu den Leuten, die in Chile den Diktator und Massenmörder Pinochett installierten, indem sie den damals gewählten Präsidenten Allende mit einem Putsch entmachteten) hatte mal gesagt, dass Öl zu wichtig wäre, um es den Arabern zu überlassen.
Und der Mann war mal Friedensnobelpreisträger. 



QUAD4 schrieb:


> ich denke die meisten wollen nicht rausposaunen was ihre politische meinung ist, weil sie selber nicht wissen was ihre politische meinung ist. sie wissen für sich nicht was sie wollen.
> die parteiplakate die man draußen sieht sind ohne erkennende aussage. wenn da worthülsen stehen kann ich mich auch nicht entscheiden.



Ich weiß schon, wie meine politische Meinung ist. Ich weiß, wie es in den USA aussieht und solche Verhältnisse will ich in Deutschland nicht haben, daher vertrete ich die Politik, die US Amerikanische Zustände in Deutschland verhindern will und unterstützte die Parteien, die in diesem Punkt meine Ansicht teilen.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> pro großkonzerne und pro staat (bedeutet immer mehr steuern und nicht weniger auch wenn was anderes behauptet wird) ist sozialistisch. hab ich doch gesagt. die verschmelzung von staatsmacht und konzernen ist laut mussolini faschismus (sozialismus).
> mehr staat bedeutet auch weniger eigenverantwortung, da der staat alles steuert (mehr gesetze) - planwirtschaft. dadurch ganz klar mehr armut und sicherlich auch mehr tote durch armut.


 
Pro Großkonzern ist doch nicht sozialistisch.
Wenn man den Großunternehmen alles erlauben würde und es keine Regulierung gäbe, hätten wir verdreckte Flüsse, vergiftete Seen, zugemüllte Meere und eine miese Grundversorgung.
Oder denkst du wirklich, dass sich die Unternehmen eigene Regeln machen würden, wie z.B. Umweltauflagen oder Arbeitnehmerrechte? 

Und Faschismus ist nichts anderes als rechtsextremer Nationalsozialismus, den es in der Form auch in Deutschland in den 1930ern gab, nur hieß er hier anders.
Dass in einem Nationalsozialismus der Staat alles kontrollierte, also auch die Großkonzerne, ist ja logisch. Das ist im Sozialismus nicht anders.


----------



## QUAD4 (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Neoliberalismus hat natürlich absolut gar nichts mit Sozialismus zu tun, genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Denn Neoliberalen fordern die Abschaffung des Sozialstaates, die Abschaffung gesetzlicher Krankenkassen, Rentensysteme und Arbeitslosensysteme. Sie wollen den Bürger selbst die freie Wahl lasse, ob dieser sich Kranken- und Rentenversichern will und ihn nicht dazu zwingen.
> Die Neoliberalen vertreten die Ansicht, dass es keinen Anspruch auf Gesundheit und Lebensstandard gibt.
> Dem Neoliberalisten sind Begriffe wie "soziale Gerechtigkeit" fremd und ebenso sind sie strickt gegen eine Regelung der Märkte. Der Neoliberale vertritt die Meinung, dass der Markt alles von alleine regelt.



hinter den neoliberalismus versteckt sich der sozialismus anders gesagt. ist nur ein neu erfunderner begriff den freheitlichen menschen den sozialismus schmackhaft zu machen ohne das die wirklich wissen was dahinter steckt. neoliberalisten haben alles von den libertären geklaut und nicht wissenede libertäre zu kapern. nach und nach gehts dann in den sozialismus über.
dann muss man schon wissen was "sozial" heisst. sozial bedeutet das meschen aus freien willen, von sich aus, anderen menschen helfen auch ohne dafür etwas zu bekommen (geld oder sonstiges). es gibt keinen sozialstaat weil der staat vorher den mensche über steuern das geld aus der tasche klaut. zahlst du gerne deinem "sozialstaat" gezwungernermaßen krankenkasse wenn die beiträge steigen und die leistungen sinken? zahlst du gerne in deinem "sozialstaat" gezwungernermaßen in die rentenkassen jahrzente bis zur rente und am ende ist dein geld inflationiert? weniger wert oder es existiert nicht mehr in der form, beispiel DM. das gleiche gilt fürs arbeitslosengeld. da kommen auch ständig neue gesetze wo dir weniger zusteht als vorher obwohl du weiter einzahlen musst gezwungernermaßen. wie sozial ist denn dein sozialstaat wenn er dir vorher alles wegnimmt? 50% lohnsteuer, 70% mineralölstuer + versteckte steuern noch drauf, 19% mehrwertstuern, GEZ steuer, LKW Maut steuer, demnächst PKW Maut steuer vieleicht?!, ÖKO CO2 steuer (damit wird deutschland entgültig postindustriell degradiert) dann ist auch nichts mehr mit exportweltmeister, höchstes bei waffen. etliche andere schickanen und abzockereien  alle mittelständer die etwas produzieren zahlen schon etliche andere steuern zustätzlich noch im gegensatz zum arbeinehmer. bei den ganzen und noch etlichen steuern von denen man nichtmal was weiss ist dein sozialstaat gleichermaßen korrupt bis inkompetent mit diesem geld zu wirtschaften so das er das geld der menschen inflationiert, fehlinvestiert und dann auch noch verschuldet 
hinter deinem sozialstaat versteckt sich ebenfalls der sozialist 
edit: hab noch die grundbesitzabage und erbschaftssteuern vergessen. den reichen und supereichen interessiert sowas einen dreck. die haben genügend gesetze (dank der politk) das zu umgehen ("reinvestieren")oder ihr vermögen wo anders hinzubringen. die normalen und armen werden hiernochmals ausgeraubt, die haben diese möglichkeit nicht. das ist quasie dann das tüpflechen auf dem i deines sogennaten "sozialstaates".



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schau ich mir die Forderungen der Partei an, lese ich da auch, dass der steigende CO² Ausstoß keinerlei Auswirkungen auf die Umwelt hat und alle Maßnahmen, die den sich anbahnenden Klimawandel abschwächen könnte, strickt ablehnen.
> 
> Das alleine reicht mir schon aus, diese Partei nicht ernst zu nehmen.
> 
> Des weiteren wäre es nett, wenn du die Wahlwerbung hier einstellen würdest.


da steht ganz eindeutig das es keine "NEGATIVEN" auswirkungen gibt. ist ein unterschied. nochmal mein zitat: "wer lesen, denken und versteht was da steht ist klar im vorteil."
ich werde ganz sicher nicht für nicht wissende sozialisten die werbung für die einzige freiheitliche partei einstellen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon, wie meine politische Meinung ist. Ich weiß, wie es in den USA aussieht und solche Verhältnisse will ich in Deutschland nicht haben, daher vertrete ich die Politik, die US Amerikanische Zustände in Deutschland verhindern will und unterstützte die Parteien, die in diesem Punkt meine Ansicht teilen.


es gibt keine partei in deutschland außer der PDV die die amerikanischen zustände verhindern will sonst hättest du sie gennant und ich diese gleich wiederlegt  kannste ja gerne mal probieren 
und nein, in amerika gibts weder kapitalismus noch liberalität. es sind die selben sozialisten die auf gloaber ebene agieren wie in  deutschland und überall sonst auf der welt.
kapitalsimus = vertragsfreiheit (nur zwei institutionen sind in der lage zu verhindern dass menschen freiwillig verträge miteinander abschließen: der staat und die mafia - erstere de jure und de facto, letzere nicht gesetzlich, aber tatsächlich 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Pro Großkonzern ist doch nicht sozialistisch.
> Wenn man den Großunternehmen alles erlauben würde und es keine Regulierung gäbe, hätten wir verdreckte Flüsse, vergiftete Seen, zugemüllte Meere und eine miese Grundversorgung.
> Oder denkst du wirklich, dass sich die Unternehmen eigene Regeln machen würden, wie z.B. Umweltauflagen oder Arbeitnehmerrechte?
> 
> ...


die großkonzerne (global agierende) verdrecken flüsse, vergiften seen, müllen meere zu und deine sozialstaatliche "grundversorgung" wird auch immer schlechter. die konzerne die ich meine die machen ihren gesetze schon längst selber, dafür braucht man doch den staat. polititker sind die perfekten handlanger  die co2 steuern sind von den großunternehmen über die politik gefordert. die co2 steuer wird den globalen konzernen nicht das genick brechen, sondern den mittelstendern. so macht mal auch noch die konkurenz platt  von deinem "sozialstaat" ist dann auch nicht mehr viel übrig. die konzerne privatisieren ihren gewinne und "sozialisieren" ihre verluste  

so genosse, vieleicht nimmste mal ein buch zur hand und liest es bevor du so viel müll schreibst. jetzt weiss ich auch wie du auf über 60k posts gekommen bist, abgesehen davon das du den sozialismus verteidigst  läuft aber beides auf blödsinn hinaus 
ich kann dir das buch "das kapitalismuskomplott" nur empfehlen. hier kannste mit deinen augen eine andere sicht der dinge sehen 

https://www.m-vg.de/finanzbuchverlag/shop/article/2521-das-kapitalismus-komplott/




> Die Lüge hat System
> 
> Mythen und Legenden sind eine schöne Sache – solange sie nicht zum Vorteil einiger weniger missbraucht werden und zur Manipulation gutgläubiger Menschen dienen. Klimawandel, Überbevölkerung und Ressourcenknappheit sind nur ein paar Beispiele, die Oliver Janich in seinem Buch als Ideologien entlarvt. Der größte Mythos ist der, dass unser Geld einen tatsächlichen Wert besitzt. Das Papiergeldsystem ist die wahre Ursache der Finanzkrise und führt zur Verarmung gerade der Schwächsten in einer Gesellschaft. Besonders diese sowie sozial denkende und umweltverbundene Menschen sind anfällig für diese Art der Propaganda. Basierend auf den Erkenntnissen der Massenpsychologie werden die Menschen durch gezielte Propaganda verunsichert, die Angst vor zukünftigen Ereignissen und Katastrophen wird bewusst geschürt. Dieses Netz aus Intrigen und Ängsten ist inzwischen so eng gesponnen, dass es nur wenige hinterfragen, geschweige denn durchschauen. Mithilfe von Logik und analytischem Verstand enttarnt Oliver Janich unzählige Lügen, die unseren Alltag bestimmen. Und natürlich verfolgt er die Spur bis zu ihrem Ursprung zurück und identifiziert diejenigen, die von den Lügen profitieren: Eine Gruppe Superreicher ist es, die mit unseren Sorgen spielt, um ihre eigenen Interessen systematisch zu verfolgen.


lies doch bitte auch mal die kritiken aus der presse dazu 


> Das Buch ist in drei Teile unterteilt. Im ersten Teil wird dargestellt, was Kapitalismus eigentlich ist und wieso unser Wirtschaftssystem alles andere als ein freies kapitalistisches System ist. Teil zwei und drei sind dann starker Tobak, jedoch absolut konsistent und einer strengen Logik folgend. In Teil zwei legt Janich dar, wie gegen ein freies marktwirtschaftliches System opponiert wird und welche subtilen Methoden dabei angewendet werden. Teil drei schließlich spricht an, in wessen Interesse dies eigentlich geschieht und was das konkrete Ziel dahinter ist: Die Etablierung globaler Institutionen und die Einschränkung der menschlichen Freiheit weltweit. Absolut lesenswert! Smart Investor, Ausgabe 10/2010


----------



## QUAD4 (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wäre cool wenn du in Zukunft Doppelposts unterlässt.



oh mein gott, was ein schweres verbrechen. dank diktatoren im geiste hab ich gleich ne verwarnung bekommen. man darf sich nichtmal mehr verklicken. man hätte vieleicht auch was warten können, ganz sicher wäre es mir auch selbst aufgefallen.


----------



## der-sack88 (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Etwas hat genau den Wert, dem wir ihm beimessen. Wenn ich einen Geldschein habe, der 20€ wert ist, dann ist der 20€ wert, weil ich mit diesem Schein Waren im Wert von 20€ kaufen kann. Wenn du lieber als Bauer mit 30 Kühen zum Autohändler gehen willst, um dir ein Auto zu kaufen, bitte, aber ich finde Geld an sich schon praktisch. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich bezweifle, dass dir der Autohändler die 30 Kühe abnimmt. Warum auch, schließlich haben die für ihn absolut keinen Wert.

Erklär mir doch bitte mal, wie das bloße Vorhandensein des Geldes Armut verursacht bzw. diese verstärkt. Ich habe bisher relativ wenig Argumente von dir gelesen, nur stumpfe Phrasen ("Das ist Sozialismus, das ist doch voll plöd").
Immer nur mit Thesen kommen und diese nicht belegen kann jeder. Lernt man ja auch in der Schule, eine These kann perfekt sein, wenn man sie nicht belegt gibts trotzdem ne 6.
So wie ich das sehe, sind es eher Zins und Zinseszins, die Teile der Gesellschaft verarmen lassen und andere auf deren Kosten ohne Aufwand und Arbeit reich werden lässt. Das hat aber ziemlich wenig mit dem puren Vorhandensein von Geld zu tun.

Und erklär mir außerdem nochmal, warum du glaubst, dass die Konzerne auf einmal auf Umweltschmutz und Lohnsklaven verzichten, wenn sie nicht mehr die Politik bezahlen müssen um ihre Forderungen durchzusetzen. Das sind ja nicht alles herzensgute Menschen, die nur böse Sachen machen, weil der Staat ihnen für Dienstleistungen Geld abnimmt. 

Die Art, wie du mit dem Begriff "Sozialismus" umgehst, lässt mich im Übrigen an Diktaturen denken. Dort wurde auch immer sehr gerne generalisiert. Der antifaschistische Schutzwall z.B., oder die Verfolgung angeblicher "Kommunisten" durch McCarthy. Unliebsame Gegner wurden immer als DER Feind dargestellt. Der Russe, der ja immer vor der Tür steht. Der böse Bolschewismus. Die angeblichen Faschisten im Westen. Die angeblichen Kommunisten in den USA. Immer alles, was einem nicht passt, in eine bestimmte Kategorie zu zwängen, zeugt nicht unbedingt von politischer Reife und Leute, die sich so einfach manipulieren lassen machen mir ehrlich gesagt Angst.


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Als Griechenland 2009 die erste Hilfe bekam.......
> 
> ...... Der Frau ist es absolut scheißegal, mit wem sie koalieren muss, damit sie an der Macht bleibt, sie hat alle Kritiker in ihrer eigenen Partei entsorgt, und wird immer und überall von Springer und Bertelsmann hoch gelobt.


 

Danke 

Aber mal erlich: Wäre dir ein Steinbrück lieber ? Also auch wenn er bei dem "duell" letztlich in der Wählergunst möglicherweise ein wenig gestiegen ist und ich vergleichsweise klare Aussagen schätze, wäre mir in dem Vergleich Frau Merkel lieber. 

Zugegebenermaßen sagt das aber jemand, der sich abseits der Wahl wenig mit politik beschäftigt hat und sich so ein wenig an der Berichterstattung der Medien orientieren muss.


----------



## Seeefe (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> oh mein gott, was ein schweres verbrechen. dank diktatoren im geiste hab ich gleich ne verwarnung bekommen. man darf sich nichtmal mehr verklicken. man hätte vieleicht auch was warten können, ganz sicher wäre es mir auch selbst aufgefallen.


 
Nur passiert dir das irgendwie immer....

Es ist halt zu unterlassen, steht so in den Regeln. Zudem wäre der Bearbeitungsbutton sonst auch völlig nutzlos. 

Oder schrenkt dich das in deiner Freiheit ein?


----------



## Empath (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ron Paul hat aktuell einen interessant Beitrag zum Thema Freiheit zusammengefasst :

Ron Paul: Privateigentum ist Kern der Freiheit 



> Die Privatsphäre ist ein wesentlicher Bestandteil unserer Freiheit.  Ohne Privatsphäre können keine individuellen Rechte existieren.  Privatsphäre und Eigentum sind eng miteinander verbunden. Würden wir  beides schützen, müssten nur wenige Worte über andere Bürgerrechte  verloren werden. Wenn der Leitsatz “My Home is My Castle” in allen  Bereichen Anwendung findet, wenn die Privatsphäre der eigenen Person und  die Vertraulichkeit privater Dokumente und Angelegenheiten streng  bewahrt werden, dann sind alle wünschenswerten Rechte einer  freiheitlichen Gesellschaft garantiert. Der gewissenhafte Schutz der  Privatsphäre und des Eigentums geht einher mit Religions-, Presse- und  politischer Freiheit, sowie einer freien Wirtschaftsordnung und einem  gesunden Geldsystem. Eine nachlässige Haltung gegenüber der Privatsphäre  setzt all diese Rechte aufs Spiel.
> Das Prinzip des Privateigentums wird gegenwärtig durch einen  systematischen Angriff auf die Privatsphäre amerikanischer Bürger  unterminiert. Wir müssen verstehen, warum die Gefährdung der  Privatsphäre wächst, und wir müssen erkennen, dass es wichtig ist,  diesen Trend umzukehren, soll unsere Republik überleben.
> Die Missachtung der Privatsphäre und der Eigentumsrechte  amerikanischer Siedler von Seiten der englischen Krone war eine  wesentliche Ursache für die amerikanische Revolution und führte zum  eindeutig formulierten vierten Zusatzartikel der amerikanischen  Verfassung:
> Beschlagnahmungen und Hausdurchsuchungen sind ausdrücklich verboten,  es sei denn, es besteht eidlich oder eidesstattlich erhärteter  Rechtsgrund – dabei müssen Ort und die betroffenen Personen und  Gegenstände genau bezeichnet werden.
> ...


----------



## Pagz (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Empath schrieb:


> Ron Paul hat aktuell einen interessant Beitrag zum Thema Freiheit zusammengefasst :



Ist das der Typ, der die medizinische Versorgung nicht als Bürgerrecht sieht und nicht an Evolutionstheorie und Klimawandel glaubt? 
Das ist meiner Meinung nach das Hauptproblem mit dem Liberalismus: Er ist einach in der Praxis nicht gut für 80% der Menschen. Deswegen berufen sich Liberalisten (nennt man die so?) auch immer auf irgentwelche theoretischen volkswirtschaftlichen Modelle, die so in der Realität aber überhaupt nicht funktionieren. Konnte man ganz gut am Wahlkampf der FDP sehen (z.B Mindestlohn etc.)


Zu Steibrück vs. Merkel:
Merkel ist für die Personifizierung von fast allem, was zur Zeit falsch Läuft in der Politik, deswegen sollte meine Meinung klar sein.
Trotzdem finde ich es interessant, dass die Wähler größtenteils Merkel bevorzugen. Merkel und Steinbrück siind für mich fast ein bisschen die 2 Extrema, die es an Politikern gibt. Merkel, als charakterlose Politikerin, die kein Problem hat, sich den Wählermeinungen anzupassen und nie bereit ist, klare Aussagen zu machen oder sich auch nur direkt mit politischen Konkurrenten zu messen. 
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es Steinbrück, der durchaus auch mal seine persönliche Meinung öffentlich sagt, ohne dass die vorher mit der Partei abgesprochen wäre. Dazu ist seine Sprache geprägt von Sarkasmus und Witz, was ihn ja schon öfter in Schwierigkeiten gebracht hat.
Warum ist also Merkel so viel beliebter als Steinbrück? Sicherlich schätzen viele die Professionalität von Merkel, aber ich höre immer wieder, gerade von jungen Leuten, dass genau die langweilige, form- und charakterlose Politik von Merkel kritisiert wird. 
Warum schafft es also eine so gegenteilige Person wie Steinbrück nicht, mehr Sympathien in der Bevölkerung zu sammeln?


----------



## sQeep (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[x] Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen, bin aber noch unentschlossen, welche Partei und welchen Kandidaten ich wählen soll.

Stellt sich nur noch die Frage wer zur Zeit das geringere Übel darstellt....


----------



## Empath (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Hier sind alle Parteien aufgelistet, samt der jeweiligen Positionen zu den wichtigen Themen 



> 1. Es soll ein gesetzlicher flächendeckender Mindestlohn eingeführt werden.
> 2. Eltern, deren Kinder nicht in die Kita gehen, sollen ein Betreuungsgeld erhalten.
> 3. Generelles Tempolimit auf Autobahnen!
> 4. Deutschland soll den Euro als Währung behalten.
> ...


----------



## der-sack88 (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Pagz schrieb:


> Ist das der Typ, der die medizinische Versorgung nicht als Bürgerrecht sieht und nicht an Evolutionstheorie und Klimawandel glaubt?



Nicht nur das, der Typ ist außerdem gegen Abtreibung und hat mitentschieden, den Zaun an der mexikanischen Grenze zu bauen. Sehr liberal, das ganze.



> Zu Steibrück vs. Merkel:
> Merkel ist für die Personifizierung von fast allem, was zur Zeit falsch Läuft in der Politik, deswegen sollte meine Meinung klar sein.
> Trotzdem finde ich es interessant, dass die Wähler größtenteils Merkel bevorzugen. Merkel und Steinbrück siind für mich fast ein bisschen die 2 Extrema, die es an Politikern gibt. Merkel, als charakterlose Politikerin, die kein Problem hat, sich den Wählermeinungen anzupassen und nie bereit ist, klare Aussagen zu machen oder sich auch nur direkt mit politischen Konkurrenten zu messen.
> Auf der anderen Seite gibt es Steinbrück, der durchaus auch mal seine persönliche Meinung öffentlich sagt, ohne dass die vorher mit der Partei abgesprochen wäre. Dazu ist seine Sprache geprägt von Sarkasmus und Witz, was ihn ja schon öfter in Schwierigkeiten gebracht hat.
> ...



Weil die Propaganda-Maschine seit 8 Jahren läuft und das Merkel bzw. Mutti als gottgleiche, einzig wahre Kanzlerin darstellt. Springer hats echt geschafft, dass die Mehrheit der Deutschen so weit unpolitisch ist, dass es denen egal ist, ob wir eine(n) Politiker(in) als Kanzler(in) haben oder so was wie Merkel.
Pispers beschreibt Merkel ja ganz gut. Auch wenn das Video schon 7 Jahre alt ist, es passt auch heute noch wie die Faust aufs Auge.
Und Steinbrück? Er ist mir zwar wesentlich sympathischer als Merkel, aber er ist bei weitem nicht das, was ich mir unter einem Sozialdemokraten vorstelle. Er würde doch auch nichts anders machen als Schröder...


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> hinter den neoliberalismus versteckt sich der sozialismus anders gesagt. ist nur ein neu erfunderner begriff den freheitlichen menschen den sozialismus schmackhaft zu machen ohne das die wirklich wissen was dahinter steckt. neoliberalisten haben alles von den libertären geklaut und nicht wissenede libertäre zu kapern. nach und nach gehts dann in den sozialismus über.



Echt? Neoliberalismus ist nichts anderes als eine andere Form von Sozialismus?
Komisch, da habe ich aber andere Vorstellungen.
Der Sozialismus will Banken verstaatlichen, bzw. zumindest regulieren (die Linken sind ja schon von der Verstaatlichung der Banken weggekommen und reden inzwischen von Regulierung)
Der Neoliberalismus will die Banken vollständig deregulieren, die Finanzwirtschaft soll zügellos arbeiten.
Also genau das Gegenteil dessen, was die Sozialisten fordern.
Wie du da darin das gleiche sehen kannst, musst du mal näher erläutern. Eventuell mal mit einen Beispiel.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> dann muss man schon wissen was "sozial" heisst. sozial bedeutet das meschen aus freien willen, von sich aus, anderen menschen helfen auch ohne dafür etwas zu bekommen (geld oder sonstiges).



"Sozial" bedeutet nichts anderes als gemeinschaftlich. 
Meine Familie z.B. (neben mir noch meine Frau, der Kostenfaktor und der Parasit) lebt in einer sozialen Gemeinschaft zusammen. Man hilft einander und steht für den anderen ein.
Das ist die kleinste Gemeinschaft, die Menschen miteinander eingehen. Das ganze hat natürlich absolut nichts mit Geld zu tun, denn wenn ich den Müll raus bringe, bezahlt mich meine Frau nicht dafür und sie bekommt keine monatliche Aufwendung dafür, dass sie mir morgens den Kakao fertig macht.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> es gibt keinen sozialstaat weil der staat vorher den mensche über steuern das geld aus der tasche klaut. zahlst du gerne deinem "sozialstaat" gezwungernermaßen krankenkasse wenn die beiträge steigen und die leistungen sinken?



Natürlich gibt es einen Sozialstaat. Du lebst in einem.
Dass die ganzen Vorzüge eines Sozialstaates Geld kosten, liegt ja an unserem Wirtschaftssystem, das nun mal Geld basierend ist.
Jeder zahlt, damit jedem geholfen werden kann. Der reiche Typ, der immer zahlt und nie etwas benötigt, hat natürlich das Nachsehen, aber dafür kann er unbeschwert mit seiner Freundin im Restaurant sitzen und muss nicht in hermetisch abgeschirmte und bewachte Ghettos leben (wie z.B. in Brasilien, wo die reichen nicht mal mehr mit dem Auto fahren aus Angst vor Überfällen und daher den Hubschrauber nehmen).



QUAD4 schrieb:


> zahlst du gerne in deinem "sozialstaat" gezwungernermaßen in die rentenkassen jahrzente bis zur rente und am ende ist dein geld inflationiert?



Auf jeden Fall, auch wenn ich das Rentensystem nicht an die Arbeit festmachen würde.
Ich bevorzuge ein Steuer finanziertes Rentensystem, in dem jeder einzahlen muss.
Aktuell haben wir ein Umlage finanziertes Rentensystem, in dem nur die Arbeitnehmer und Arbeitgeber einzahlen.
Desweiteren kritisiere ich die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> wert oder es existiert nicht mehr in der form, beispiel DM. das gleiche gilt fürs arbeitslosengeld. da kommen auch ständig neue gesetze wo dir weniger zusteht als vorher obwohl du weiter einzahlen musst gezwungernermaßen. wie sozial ist denn dein sozialstaat wenn er dir vorher alles wegnimmt? 50% lohnsteuer, 70% mineralölstuer + versteckte steuern noch drauf, 19% mehrwertstuern, GEZ steuer, LKW Maut steuer, demnächst PKW Maut steuer vieleicht?!, ÖKO CO2 steuer (damit wird deutschland entgültig postindustriell degradiert) dann ist auch nichts mehr mit exportweltmeister, höchstes bei waffen. etliche andere schickanen und abzockereien  alle mittelständer die etwas produzieren zahlen schon etliche andere steuern zustätzlich noch im gegensatz zum arbeinehmer. bei den ganzen und noch etlichen steuern von denen man nichtmal was weiss ist dein sozialstaat gleichermaßen korrupt bis inkompetent mit diesem geld zu wirtschaften so das er das geld der menschen inflationiert, fehlinvestiert und dann auch noch verschuldet
> hinter deinem sozialstaat versteckt sich ebenfalls der sozialist



Die Deutsche Mark ist ein Relikt vergangener Zeit. Man muss sich mal damit abfinden, dass das Leben weiter geht.
Dass grundsätzliche Fehler bei der Einführung des Euro gemacht wurden, ist offensichtlich, bedarf aber eines neuen Threads, wenn das näher ausgeführt werden soll.

Ich zahle gerne meine Abgaben, damit es denen, die nicht so viel Glück hatten, wie ich, zumindest relativ gut geht und sie nicht unter Brücken oder in Pappkartons leben müssen (wie gesagt, ich wohne in Brentwood, Los Angeles, Kalifornien und die Anzahl der Obdachlosen steigt im Großraum Los Angeles von Jahr zu Jahr. Immer mehr Menschen leben dort in alten Autos, unter Brücken, in Kartons, auf Parkbänken oder Busbahnhöfen, haben natürlich keine Krankenversicherung und stehen für Lebensmittelmarken an, die ebenfalls immer knapper werden, da immer mehr Menschen dafür anstehen).
Diese Verhältnisse möchte ich nicht in Deutschland haben, daher unterstütze ich Parteien, die sich dafür einsetzen, dass wir bei uns nicht solche Verhältnisse bekommen.

Eine Ökosteuer degradiert Deutschland nicht. Man kann an Großbritannien gut sehen, was passiert, wenn eine Industriegesellschaft in eine Dienstleistungsgesellschaft umgewandelt wird. Das Land ist Abhängig vom Finanzplatz London. Das ist praktisch das einzige, mit dem die Briten noch Geld verdienen können, denn alles andere haben sie abgeschafft.
Deutschland ist ein starkes Industrieland, mit Unternehmen, die teilweise Marktführer in ihrer Nische sind. Dass wir alles daran setzen müssen, den Planeten, auf dem wir leben, zu schützen, steht außer Frage. Denn wir haben nur diesen einen Planeten, einen zweiten gibts nicht. Wenn wir den einen kaputt machen, haben wir es total verbockt, dann ist der Ofen aus. Niemand gibt uns einen zweiten und gleich um die Ecke gibts auch keinen.
Jeder trägt dabei Verantwortung, im Kleinen oder im Großen. 
Und dass Unternehmen Steuern zahlen, damit sie die Infrastruktur nutzen können, die ihnen der Staat gegeben hat, ist doch ein normaler Vorgang, der völlig gerechtfertigt ist.

Und dass es Fehlinvestitionen gibt, ist auch normal, das ist dann wieder darauf zurück zu führen, dass Deutschland eine parlamentarische Bundesrepublik ist. zu viele Breie und noch viel mehr Köche.
Würde man das zentralisieren, könnte vieles besser laufen, besonders die Bildung.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> edit: hab noch die grundbesitzabage und erbschaftssteuern vergessen. den reichen und supereichen interessiert sowas einen dreck. die haben genügend gesetze (dank der politk) das zu umgehen ("reinvestieren")oder ihr vermögen wo anders hinzubringen. die normalen und armen werden hiernochmals ausgeraubt, die haben diese möglichkeit nicht. das ist quasie dann das tüpflechen auf dem i deines sogennaten "sozialstaates".



Ich halte das ganze eh für Überholungsfähig.
Derzeit ist es so, dass die Steuern auf Arbeit sehr hoch sind, während die Steuern auf Geld eher niedrig sind.
Mit der Arbeitskraft Geld verdienen beinhaltet also höhere steuerliche Abgaben als mit Geld Geld zu verdienen.
Das ist ein Ungleichgewicht, das geändert werden muss. Es muss genau umgekehrt sein. Der, der mit seiner Arbeitskraft Geld verdient, muss weniger Steuern zahlen als der, der mit Geld Geld verdient.

Aber das ist nun mal unser aktuelles Steuersystem und unser Wirtschaftssystem (das mit dem Rentensystem hatte ich oben ja schon bemängelt).



QUAD4 schrieb:


> da steht ganz eindeutig das es keine "NEGATIVEN" auswirkungen gibt. ist ein unterschied. nochmal mein zitat: "wer lesen, denken und versteht was da steht ist klar im vorteil."
> ich werde ganz sicher nicht für nicht wissende sozialisten die werbung für die einzige freiheitliche partei einstellen.



Tja, wenn alle Studien sagen, dass der gestiegene CO² Ausstoß eine große Auswirkung hat, dann frage ich mich allen Ernstes, wer denken und verstehen kann...
(Wahrscheinlich kommst du damit, dass die Studien eh alle gefälscht sind und es eine große Verschwörung gibt )



QUAD4 schrieb:


> es gibt keine partei in deutschland außer der PDV die die amerikanischen zustände verhindern will sonst hättest du sie gennant und ich diese gleich wiederlegt  kannste ja gerne mal probieren
> und nein, in amerika gibts weder kapitalismus noch liberalität. es sind die selben sozialisten die auf gloaber ebene agieren wie in  deutschland und überall sonst auf der welt.
> kapitalsimus = vertragsfreiheit (nur zwei institutionen sind in der lage zu verhindern dass menschen freiwillig verträge miteinander abschließen: der staat und die mafia - erstere de jure und de facto, letzere nicht gesetzlich, aber tatsächlich



Tja, das sehe ich eben anders.
Ich muss mir mal die Tea Party Bewegung in den USA anschauen.
Die Tea Party Bewegung (die zum Teil aus amerikanischen Libertären besteht) verurteil eine politische Einmischung in den freien Markt. Sie war dafür, die Unternehmen pleite gehen zu lassen, denn wenn ein Unternehmen am Markt vorbei gearbeitet hat und deswegen in Schieflage gerät, ist es eben die eigene Verschuldung und darf dann nicht "gerettet" werden.
Was hätte aber die Pleite der Großbanken und Unternehmen bedeutet? Was hätte das für Auswirkungen auf den Finanzmarkt und den Arbeitsmarkt, wenn Obama nicht 750 Milliarden Dollar in den Kreislauf gepumpte hätte (dass dabei eine Menge Fehler gemacht worden sind, steht auch hier außer Frage, aber man hatte auch kein Plan, was man sonst machen sollte)?
Es hätte die gleiche Auswirkung gehabt wie 1929. Eine weltweite Rezession, mit der Folge der Radikalisierung der Bevölkerung (man denke an Europa zürück).
Weitblickend will die Tea Party den Staat verkleinern, die Steuern sollen massiv gesenkt werden, gleichzeitig sollen verschiedene Ministerien abgeschafft werden (wie das Heimatsschutzministerium, Bildungsministerium, das Handelsministerium, das Energieministerium, das Bauministerium und das Gesundheitsministerium, ich glaube Verkehr und Landwirtschaft auch, aber bin mir nicht sicher). 
Des Weiteren hält die Tea Party den Klimawandel für eine Lüge, lehnt jegliche Form des Umweltschutzes ab (da das den Unternehmen in ihrer freien Entfaltung behindern würde) und hält Markt regulierende Gesetze für den größten Feind des Marktes. Nur ein freier Markt kann, nach ihrer Meinung, den Wohlstand garantieren.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> die großkonzerne (global agierende) verdrecken flüsse, vergiften seen, müllen meere zu und deine sozialstaatliche "grundversorgung" wird auch immer schlechter. die konzerne die ich meine die machen ihren gesetze schon längst selber, dafür braucht man doch den staat. polititker sind die perfekten handlanger  die co2 steuern sind von den großunternehmen über die politik gefordert. die co2 steuer wird den globalen konzernen nicht das genick brechen, sondern den mittelstendern. so macht mal auch noch die konkurenz platt  von deinem "sozialstaat" ist dann auch nicht mehr viel übrig. die konzerne privatisieren ihren gewinne und "sozialisieren" ihre verluste



Das ist völlig richtig. Das kritisiere ich auch.
Merkel ist eine Marionette der Großkonzerne und Rüstungsindustrie. Daher muss sie aus dem Amt entfernt werden.
Da wir eine Demokratie sind, geht das nur über Wahlen (auch wenn es aktuell sehr, sehr düster aussieht ).

Aber dankt der Politik sind unsere Flüsse schon lange nicht mehr so dreckig, wie sie mal in den 60er und 70ern waren. 
Da haben die Grünen mitgeholfen, denn sie sorgen dafür, dass wir ein Bewusstsein für unsere Umgebung bekamen.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> so genosse, vieleicht nimmste mal ein buch zur hand und liest es bevor du so viel müll schreibst. jetzt weiss ich auch wie du auf über 60k posts gekommen bist, abgesehen davon das du den sozialismus verteidigst  läuft aber beides auf blödsinn hinaus
> ich kann dir das buch "das kapitalismuskomplott" nur empfehlen. hier kannste mit deinen augen eine andere sicht der dinge sehen



Tja, ich verteidige den Sozialismus nicht und mir ist schleierhaft, wie du darauf kommst, und wie viele Posts ich habe, ist dabei völlig irrelevant.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> https://www.m-vg.de/finanzbuchverlag/shop/article/2521-das-kapitalismus-komplott/
> 
> 
> 
> lies doch bitte auch mal die kritiken aus der presse dazu



Tja, Oliver Janich ist Anhänge der 9/11 Verschwörungstheorien und hält den Klimawandel für eine Lüge (dazu spare ich mir mal einen Kommentar, aber man kann sich ihn denken).

Und die Österreichische Schule ist ein nettes Theoretikum, das in der Praxis aber nicht umsetzbar ist. Ich selbst haben auch schon mal mit einem Anhänger diese Lehre diskutiert (damals im Studium) und mehr als Theorien, wie es denn sein könnte, kamen nicht.

Natürlich ist das Papiergeld nicht die Ursache der Finanzkrise.
Dass das Papiergeld inzwischen nicht mehr das ist, was es mal war, liegt daran, dass die Menschen zu gierig geworden sind und die Golddeckung für die Banknoten abgeschafft haben. Das hat man übrigens gemacht, um den zweiten Weltkrieg finanzieren zu können, denn soviel Gold gab es nicht, um so viele Banknoten ausgeben zu können, wie man dafür benötigte.
Nach dem Weltkrieg installierte man wieder eins, das Bretton-Woods-System, das aber schon Konstruktionsmängel hatte und von Richard Nixon schließlich beendet wurde. Danach konnten die USA soviel Geld drucken, wie sie wollten, denn das globale Wirtschaftssystem beruhte auf den Dollar als weltweiter Wechselkurs. Was halt daran lag, dass die USA nach dem Weltkrieg eben die eine verbliebene Wirtschaftsmacht war, während alles andere in Trümmern lag.

Das Dilemma ist das Geldsystem an sich.
Wir leben in einem Schuldgeldsyste. Geld entsteht ausschließlich durch Schulden. Diese Schulden müssen wieder beglichen werden. Da es aber den Zinseszins gibt, muss immer mehr Geld zurück gezahlt werden als eigentlich Schulden gemacht wurden. Die Schulden des einen sind die Guthaben des anderen.
Und das hat langfristig zur Folge, dass das Guthaben bei immer weniger Menschen immer stärker konzentriert wird, währen die große Mehrheit mit ihrer Arbeitskraft für die Zinses der Schulden aufkommen muss.
Daher redet auch jeder ständig von "Wachstum". Die Wirtschaft muss "wachsen". 
Auf einem endlichen Planeten, mit endlichen Ressourcen kann eine Wirtschaft aber nicht unendlich wachsen. Die Folge ist eine Überversorgung (wie viele Fernseher stehen inzwischen im Haus und wie viele Autos davor? ) auf der einen Seite und eine Unterversorgung auf der anderen Seite (wie viele Menschen leben unterhalb der Armutsgrenze?)
Aber Ökonomen und BWL Studenten glauben, dass eine Wirtschaft unendlich wachsen kann. 

Ich bin übrigens, in sozialistischer Manier , für einen Schuldenschnitt alle paar Jahrzehnte.
Dabei wird den Staatsschulden (derzeit rund 2 Billionen Euro) das private Geldvermögen der Bevölkerung entgegen gestellt (derzeit 5 Billionen Euro, wenn ich nicht falsch liege).
die Staatsschulden sind dann getilgt und das private Vermögen beträgt immer noch 3 Billionen Euro. 



QUAD4 schrieb:


> oh mein gott, was ein schweres verbrechen. dank diktatoren im geiste hab ich gleich ne verwarnung bekommen. man darf sich nichtmal mehr verklicken. man hätte vieleicht auch was warten können, ganz sicher wäre es mir auch selbst aufgefallen.



Ich weiß, dass Regeln dich einschränken, aber Regeln gibt es halt, wo viele Menschen aufeinander treffen, denn ohne Regeln kein Gemeinwesen. 



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Aber mal erlich: Wäre dir ein Steinbrück lieber ? Also auch wenn er bei dem "duell" letztlich in der Wählergunst möglicherweise ein wenig gestiegen ist und ich vergleichsweise klare Aussagen schätze, wäre mir in dem Vergleich Frau Merkel lieber.



Steinbrück ist zu blöd eine Rolle Klopapier abzurollen.
Reicht das als Antwort? 



Empath schrieb:


> Ron Paul hat aktuell einen interessant Beitrag zum Thema Freiheit zusammengefasst :
> 
> Ron Paul: Privateigentum ist Kern der Freiheit



Jop, zu Ron Paul habe ich auch eine Meinung, genauso wie zu Michele Bachmann und Sarah Palin.

Ach ja, ich habe Rick Santorum vergessen. Der meinte mal, dass sexueller Missbrauch von Kindern einen Zusammenhang mit Homosexualität hat.

Ron Paul war mal bei der Libertarian Party und befürwortet die individuelle Selbstverantwortung.
Der ist der Meinung, dass ein Amerikaner alle soziale Leistungen ablehnen sollte, damit er in Selbstverantwortung leben kann, denn das ist der Ursprung Amerikas, also nach seiner Definition versteht sich.
Er will die originale Verfassung von 1776 wieder einführen (natürlich will er trotzdem nicht auf das Recht verzichten, Waffen tragen zu dürfen ),

Und dass er einen großen Zaun bauen will, damit keine Einwanderer mehr ins Land kommen, hat so gar nichts mit Libertarismus zu tun.
Aber so ist das eben mit alten, weißen Männern in den USA. Sie sehen in alles, was nicht so ist wie sie, eine Bedrohung und zeigen keinerlei Toleranz.



Pagz schrieb:


> Ist das der Typ, der die medizinische Versorgung nicht als Bürgerrecht sieht und nicht an Evolutionstheorie und Klimawandel glaubt?



Nein, das war Michele Bachmann.
Wobei Ron Paul nur das Gesundheitssystem an sich kritisiert (was ich oben kurz angesprochen hatte).
Die Standpunkte von Sarah Palin sind aber noch bekloppter. Aber das verkneife ich mir jetzt, da es nicht um US Politiker geht, sondern um die Wahlen in Deutschland.



Pagz schrieb:


> Das ist meiner Meinung nach das Hauptproblem mit dem Liberalismus: Er ist einach in der Praxis nicht gut für 80% der Menschen. Deswegen berufen sich Liberalisten (nennt man die so?) auch immer auf irgentwelche theoretischen volkswirtschaftlichen Modelle, die so in der Realität aber überhaupt nicht funktionieren. Konnte man ganz gut am Wahlkampf der FDP sehen (z.B Mindestlohn etc.)



80% ist schon sehr konservativ. 
Ich denke, dass maximal 10% von so einem System profitieren werden (also die 10%, die auch jetzt schon vom Kapitalismus profitieren).



Pagz schrieb:


> Trotzdem finde ich es interessant, dass die Wähler größtenteils Merkel bevorzugen. Merkel und Steinbrück siind für mich fast ein bisschen die 2 Extrema, die es an Politikern gibt. Merkel, als charakterlose Politikerin, die kein Problem hat, sich den Wählermeinungen anzupassen und nie bereit ist, klare Aussagen zu machen oder sich auch nur direkt mit politischen Konkurrenten zu messen.
> Auf der anderen Seite gibt es Steinbrück, der durchaus auch mal seine persönliche Meinung öffentlich sagt, ohne dass die vorher mit der Partei abgesprochen wäre. Dazu ist seine Sprache geprägt von Sarkasmus und Witz, was ihn ja schon öfter in Schwierigkeiten gebracht hat.
> Warum ist also Merkel so viel beliebter als Steinbrück? Sicherlich schätzen viele die Professionalität von Merkel, aber ich höre immer wieder, gerade von jungen Leuten, dass genau die langweilige, form- und charakterlose Politik von Merkel kritisiert wird.
> Warum schafft es also eine so gegenteilige Person wie Steinbrück nicht, mehr Sympathien in der Bevölkerung zu sammeln?



Das liegt eben daran, dass Merkel die Aufziehfigur von Friede Springer (Bild) und Elisabeth Mohn (Bertelsmann) ist.
Bild ist die Meinungsmaschine in Deutschland. Bild entscheidet, wer Bundespräsident ist und wer nicht.
Merkel ist die perfekte Marionette für die Medienwelt und die Großkonzerne.

Steinbrück wiederum ist der Oberlehrer Typ. Der Tpy "Besserwisser" eben.
Sowas mag eigentlich keiner. In der Schule wurde die Besserwisser immer Kopfüber ins Klo gedrückt und die Oberlehrer lacht man hinterm Rücken aus.
Steinbrück hatte nie eine Chance. In zwei Wochen wird er wieder seine Vorträge halten, und Gabriel wird sagen, dass er gerne Umweltminister werden möchte.


----------



## Pagz (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weitblickend will die Tea Party den Staat verkleinern, die Steuern sollen massiv gesenkt werden, gleichzeitig sollen verschiedene Ministerien abgeschafft werden (wie das Heimatsschutzministerium, Bildungsministerium, das Handelsministerium, das Energieministerium, das Bauministerium und das Gesundheitsministerium, ich glaube Verkehr und Landwirtschaft auch, aber bin mir nicht sicher).



Keine Angst, das weiß noch nicht mal Rick Perry so genau 



> Nein, das war Michele Bachmann.
> Wobei Ron Paul nur das Gesundheitssystem an sich kritisiert (was ich oben kurz angesprochen hatte).


Stimmt, Ron Paul sagt lieber so Sätze wie: "Die Evolutionstheorie ist nun mal nur eine Theorie", um seine intelligenteren Wähler nicht abzuschrecken




> Das liegt eben daran, dass Merkel die Aufziehfigur von Friede Springer (Bild) und Elisabeth Mohn (Bertelsmann) ist.
> Bild ist die Meinungsmaschine in Deutschland. Bild entscheidet, wer Bundespräsident ist und wer nicht.
> Merkel ist die perfekte Marionette für die Medienwelt und die Großkonzerne.


Richtig, aber Bild hat eine Auflage von gut 2 Millionen Zeitungen. Von den meisten anderen Zeitungen wird Merkel nicht so hochgelobt. Wie kann sie trotzdem Zustimmungen von weit über 50% haben?




> Steinbrück hatte nie eine Chance. In zwei Wochen wird er wieder seine Vorträge halten, und Gabriel wird sagen, dass er gerne Umweltminister werden möchte


Hoffentlich wird er die Möglichkeit dazu bekommen. So wie es zur Zeit aussieht könnte der Job auch ins liberale Lager wandern


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Pagz schrieb:


> Keine Angst, das weiß noch nicht mal Rick Perry so genau



Rick Perry hat ein Gesetz unterschrieben, das den Texanern erlaubt, verdeckte Schusswaffen zu tragen.  



Pagz schrieb:


> Stimmt, Ron Paul sagt lieber so Sätze wie: "Die Evolutionstheorie ist nun mal nur eine Theorie", um seine intelligenteren Wähler nicht abzuschrecken



Jop, religiöse Rechte eben. Die haben genauso einen Schatten wie Islamisten. 
Ich bin trotzdem neugierig, wer von den Republikaner 2016 Präsident werden will. 



Pagz schrieb:


> Richtig, aber Bild hat eine Auflage von gut 2 Millionen Zeitungen. Von den meisten anderen Zeitungen wird Merkel nicht so hochgelobt. Wie kann sie trotzdem Zustimmungen von weit über 50% haben?



Ja, kann sie, denn Bild ist eben Meinungsmacher.
Dazu kommt ja auch, dass Springer und Bertelsmann einen nicht unwichtigen Teil der Medien in Deutschland kontrollieren.
Als Merkel bei Jauch im Einzelgespräch war, hat er keine einzige kritische Frage gestellt, es kam nur Geschwafel rüber und er hat die Fragen gestellt, die die Bild auch schon gestellt hatte.



Pagz schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird er die Möglichkeit dazu bekommen. So wie es zur Zeit aussieht könnte der Job auch ins liberale Lager wandern



Ja, das sieht jetzt echt schlimm aus. Die Grünen sind gerade im freien Fall. Keine Ahnung, was da los ist. 
Ich hoffe, dass die FDP nicht zu stark wird, kann ja nicht sein. Vor einem Jahr lagen sie bei knapp unter 3% und jetzt stehen sie bei 6%.
Und die Union ist inzwischen deutlich über 40%.
Selbst SPD und Grüne zusammen haben nicht so viel wie die Union.

Aber hier wirkt es eben, dass Springer und Bertelsmann Unions nah sind und die gleiche Politik vertreten.


----------



## Pagz (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Rick Perry hat ein Gesetz unterschrieben, das den Texanern erlaubt, verdeckte Schusswaffen zu tragen.


Ich wollte mehr darauf anspielen, dass er mal im Wahlkampf während einer Debatte selbst nicht mehr wusste, welche 3 Ministerien er jetzt genau abschaffen wollte 



> Jop, religiöse Rechte eben. Die haben genauso einen Schatten wie Islamisten.
> Ich bin trotzdem neugierig, wer von den Republikaner 2016 Präsident werden will.



Ich bin auch mal gespannt. Du bist sicherlich eher an der Quelle als ich, aber ich hoffe zumindest, dass die bessere Wirtschaftsssituation in den USA demrechten Lager auch etwas die Kraft nimmt





> Ja, kann sie, denn Bild ist eben Meinungsmacher.
> Dazu kommt ja auch, dass Springer und Bertelsmann einen nicht unwichtigen Teil der Medien in Deutschland kontrollieren.
> Als Merkel bei Jauch im Einzelgespräch war, hat er keine einzige kritische Frage gestellt, es kam nur Geschwafel rüber und er hat die Fragen gestellt, die die Bild auch schon gestellt hatte.


Jauch hat in politischen Diskussionen als Moderator sowieso nichts zu suchen. Er ist ein toller Entertainer, aber er ist einfach viel zu brav, um Politiker irgentwas zu entlocken



> Ja, das sieht jetzt echt schlimm aus. Die Grünen sind gerade im freien Fall. Keine Ahnung, was da los ist.



Die Debatte um den fleischlosen Tag hat nicht gerade dazu beigetragen, dass sich die Grünen von ihrem Oberlehrermotto lösen konnten. Den Wähler auf seine moralischen Pflichten aufmerksam zu machen und ihm auch noch einen besseren Weg (vermeintlich) vorzuschreiben, dass mag nun mal nicht jeder


> Ich hoffe, dass die FDP nicht zu stark wird, kann ja nicht sein. Vor einem Jahr lagen sie bei knapp unter 3% und jetzt stehen sie bei 6%.



Das verstehe ich alleridngs auch nicht. Die FDP wird für mich jeden Monat unglaubwürdiger...



> Und die Union ist inzwischen deutlich über 40%.
> Selbst SPD und Grüne zusammen haben nicht so viel wie die Union.
> Aber hier wirkt es eben, dass Springer und Bertelsmann Unions nah sind und die gleiche Politik vertreten.



Ich denke es hat auch damit zu tun, dass das konzervative lager einfach fats komplett CDU/CSU wählt, während das sozialdemokratische Lager in Linke/SPD und Grünen gespalten ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Pagz schrieb:


> Ich wollte mehr darauf anspielen, dass er mal im Wahlkampf während einer Debatte selbst nicht mehr wusste, welche 3 Ministerien er jetzt genau abschaffen wollte



Daran kann ich mich noch erinnern. Ich denke aber, dass er gar nicht wusste, welche Ministerien es überhaupt gibt. 



Pagz schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal gespannt. Du bist sicherlich eher an der Quelle als ich, aber ich hoffe zumindest, dass die bessere Wirtschaftsssituation in den USA demrechten Lager auch etwas die Kraft nimmt



du musst dir mal ein paar Tage lange die Fox News anschauen. Dann denkst du, dass die Amerikaner alle einen an der Klatsche haben.
Der Verein dreht Fakten so hin, dass Obama schlecht aussieht und die Republikaner von Gott gesandt wären. 

Interessant wird es auf jeden Fall, denn auch die Demokraten werden ein neues Gesicht aussuchen wollen (denn Jow Biden mag zwar ein brauchbarer Vize sein, aber Präsident kann der nicht. Obwohl er nur ein Herzinfarkt davon entfernt ist. )



Pagz schrieb:


> Jauch hat in politischen Diskussionen als Moderator sowieso nichts zu suchen. Er ist ein toller Entertainer, aber er ist einfach viel zu brav, um Politiker irgentwas zu entlocken



Mich nerven die politischen Talkshows eh schon seit langem.
Immer nur das gleiche Gelabere, keine wirklichen Argumente, alles wird breit getreten. Ich kanns nicht mehr sehen.
Und am Wochenende sind auch noch Landtagswahlen in Bayern. 



Pagz schrieb:


> Die Debatte um den fleischlosen Tag hat nicht gerade dazu beigetragen, dass sich die Grünen von ihrem Oberlehrermotto lösen konnten. Den Wähler auf seine moralischen Pflichten aufmerksam zu machen und ihm auch noch einen besseren Weg (vermeintlich) vorzuschreiben, dass mag nun mal nicht jeder



Die Grünen haben eine Stammwählerschaft von vielleicht 7-8% (also genau das, was die FDP auch schon hinkriegt). Alles darüber sind Wechselwähler und die Partei muss eben versuchen, diese Wechselwähler für sich zu gewinnen.
Da störte natürlich auch das Konzept der Steuererhöhung, die geplant ist.
Dabei hat Deutschland eigentlich kein Einnahmenproblem, sondern eher ein Ausgabenproblem.
Wenn ich nur daran denke, wer inzwischen alles von der Energieumlage befreit ist... 
Und die Energiekonzerne lachen sich eh kaputt über Altmeier.
Anstatt die Unternehmen endlich mal in die Pflicht zu nehmen (es sind schließlich ihre Offshore Kraftwerke, sollen sie also mal den Arsch bewegen und das Leitungsnetz ausbauen, genug Gewinne haben sie in den letzten Jahren doch gemacht um den einen oder anderen Euro dafür über zu haben), wird da gefaselt, dass es nicht auszuhalten ist.



Pagz schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich alleridngs auch nicht. Die FDP wird für mich jeden Monat unglaubwürdiger...



Und man denkt, dass es eigentlich nicht mehr unglaubwürdiger geht. 



Pagz schrieb:


> Ich denke es hat auch damit zu tun, dass das konzervative lager einfach fats komplett CDU/CSU wählt, während das sozialdemokratische Lager in Linke/SPD und Grünen gespalten ist



Klar, die links orientierten Parteien nehmen sich die Stimmen gegenseitig weg.
Und dazu kommt, dass die Leute meist die Regierungspartei wählen, wenn es ihnen gut geht (wieso was ändern, wenns läuft?)


----------



## Pagz (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Interessant wird es auf jeden Fall, denn auch die Demokraten werden ein neues Gesicht aussuchen wollen


Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem weiblichen Gesicht. Hat sie schon mal was dazu gesagt?


> Mich nerven die politischen Talkshows eh schon seit langem.
> Immer nur das gleiche Gelabere, keine wirklichen Argumente, alles wird breit getreten. Ich kanns nicht mehr sehen.



Und dann noch die üblichen geistigen Leuchten im Publikum, die bei jeder populistischeren formulierten Aussage in Beifallsklatschen ausbrechen. 
Es scheint wohl auch gerade in Mode zu sein, Sonderschulabbrecher in solchen Shows als den durchschnittlichen Jugendlichen dazustellen. Fremdschämen auf einem komplett neuen Niveau



> Und am Wochenende sind auch noch Landtagswahlen in Bayern.


Mal schaun, ob wir zurück in die Monarchie verfallen, mit unserem König Horst I.




> Da störte natürlich auch das Konzept der Steuererhöhung, die geplant ist.



Das ist soweiso sowas: Jeder Depp müsste doch inzwischen gemerkt haben, dass das Vermögen in Deutschland extrem ungleich verteilt ist. Das ist nicht nur schlecht für die meisten Menschen, sondern auch schlecht für die Volkswirtschaft. Warum werden also Steuerprogramme wie das der Grünen so fertig gemacht? (und bevor jemand antwortet: Natürlich lag es zum Teil daran, dass Bild etc. wieder schön gehetzt haben gegen das Programm. Und die Angst der Bürger, mehr Steuern zahlen zu müssen hat wohl den Rest getan)




> Und man denkt, dass es eigentlich nicht mehr unglaubwürdiger geht.



Unser Seehofer hetzt gegen Schwulenehen und hat selber ein Kind mit einer anderen Frau bekommen, während er noch verheiratet war. Und trotzdem kommt er hier in Bayern auf ca. 50%. Glaubwürdigkeit ist gerade im konzervativen Lager praktisch egal. Man muss nur die richtigen Mittel haben, um seine Ideologien zu verkaufen




> Klar, die links orientierten Parteien nehmen sich die Stimmen gegenseitig weg.
> Und dazu kommt, dass die Leute meist die Regierungspartei wählen, wenn es ihnen gut geht (wieso was ändern, wenns läuft?)



Richtig, und die Leute, denen es nicht gut geht, gehen gleich gar nicht wählen, "weil sich sowieso nichts ändert"


----------



## Two-Face (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Pagz schrieb:


> Mal schaun, ob wir zurück in die Monarchie verfallen, mit unserem König Horst I.


Die erste Amtstat wäre: Hacker-Pschorr und Franziskaner von Heineken und Anheuser-Busch zurückkaufen.



Pagz schrieb:


> Unser Seehofer hetzt gegen Schwulenehen und hat selber ein Kind mit einer anderen Frau bekommen, während er noch verheiratet war. Und trotzdem kommt er hier in Bayern auf ca. 50%. Glaubwürdigkeit ist gerade im konzervativen Lager praktisch egal. Man muss nur die richtigen Mittel haben, um seine Ideologien zu verkaufen


Frag' mal eher unsere erzkonservativen Lederhosen-Wähler, die wählen alle die CSU und werden dir auch gerne erklären, wies...moment...nein, werden sie nicht, denn sie wissen es selber nicht.

Außer meiner Mutter (welche ursprünglich aus Baden-Württemberg kommt) und ein paar anderen kenne ich hier keinen normalen Bürger, welcher was anderes als schwarz wählt. Liegt an der grottigen Politik, die Schröder gemacht hat (wobei er eine Sache richtig gemacht hat, eine, die unter Stoiber vermutlich anders ausgesehen hätte) und dem Traditionalismus. Guck dir die Grünen an, vertreten lauter Standpunkte welche selbst die erzkonservativen Urbayern befürworten und trotzdem werden sie nicht gewählt. Selbst wenn sie mit der Opposition ihren über alles geliebten Herrgott persönlich wählen würden, würden sie hier Kreuzchen immernoch bei der CSU machen.


Pagz schrieb:


> Richtig, und die Leute, denen es nicht gut geht, gehen gleich gar nicht wählen, "weil sich sowieso nichts ändert"


 Was willst du da auch machen? Viele von denen haben nicht mal die richtige "Bildung" zum wählen, die wissen doch gar nicht mal, wie das geht oder wie die Politik überhaupt funktioniert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Pagz schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem weiblichen Gesicht. Hat sie schon mal was dazu gesagt?



Nein. So schnell geht das nicht.
Ich denke, dass sich das erst Ende 2015 entscheiden wird, wer bei den Demokraten ins Rennen gehen kann, also natürlich in die Vorwahlen.
Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass die USA eher einen Latino als Präsident haben als eine Frau.
Und genau hier verhalten sich die Republikaner komplett falsch.
Denn die Latinos sind eigentlich auch eher konservativ und Gottesfürchtig.
Es wäre also sehr einfach für die Republikaner, die Latinos, bzw. Hispanics parteipolitisch anzusprechen und die konservativen Werte vermitteln und so Wählerstimmen einsammeln.
Aber die bauen eben lieber hohe Zäune und verhalten sich genauso, wie es weiße Männer machen.
Da ist es dann kein Wunder, dass die Einwanderer die Demokraten wählen. Durch sie ist Obama ja wieder gewählt worden und wenn die Republikaner noch mal einen US Präsidenten stellen wollen, müssen sich dessen bewusst sein, dass diese Einwanderer keinen Amerikaner den Job wegnimmt, sondern dass es eben selbst schon Amerikaner sind und man sie auch als solche behandeln soll.
Mein Kindermädchen ist übrigens aus El Salvador einwandert und ist seit 8 Jahren US Staatsbürgerin.
Obwohl sie Familie und christliche Werte für wichtig hält, hat auch sie Obama gewählt, weil sie sich nicht mit den Vorstellungen der Republikaner identifizieren kann. Und das geht vielen Hispanics so.



Pagz schrieb:


> Und dann noch die üblichen geistigen Leuchten im Publikum, die bei jeder populistischeren formulierten Aussage in Beifallsklatschen ausbrechen.
> Es scheint wohl auch gerade in Mode zu sein, Sonderschulabbrecher in solchen Shows als den durchschnittlichen Jugendlichen dazustellen. Fremdschämen auf einem komplett neuen Niveau



Ich glaube ja, dass da im Hintegrund einer ein "Klatschen" Schild hochhält. 
Und der zweite hat ein "Lachen" Schild. 



Pagz schrieb:


> Das ist soweiso sowas: Jeder Depp müsste doch inzwischen gemerkt haben, dass das Vermögen in Deutschland extrem ungleich verteilt ist. Das ist nicht nur schlecht für die meisten Menschen, sondern auch schlecht für die Volkswirtschaft. Warum werden also Steuerprogramme wie das der Grünen so fertig gemacht? (und bevor jemand antwortet: Natürlich lag es zum Teil daran, dass Bild etc. wieder schön gehetzt haben gegen das Programm. Und die Angst der Bürger, mehr Steuern zahlen zu müssen hat wohl den Rest getan)



Jop, ist eigentlich auch ganz einfach, wie man das Geld von oben wieder nach unten bekommt, aber weil das die Ideen der Linken sind, wird sie kein anderer benutzen.
Man nimmt es also wieder aus der Mitte und tastet die reichen erneut nicht an.

Und die FDP mault über Mindestlöhne, legt aber gleichzeitig die Honorarsätze von Anwälten fest und garantiert den Apothekern ihre Preise und ihre Alleinstellung.
Das ist Klientelpolitik vom Feinsten. 
Daher ist es auch kein Wunder, dass sie gegen die Schlecker Frauen gewettert haben, denn von denen werden sie eh nicht gewählt.



Pagz schrieb:


> Unser Seehofer hetzt gegen Schwulenehen und hat selber ein Kind mit einer anderen Frau bekommen, während er noch verheiratet war. Und trotzdem kommt er hier in Bayern auf ca. 50%. Glaubwürdigkeit ist gerade im konzervativen Lager praktisch egal. Man muss nur die richtigen Mittel haben, um seine Ideologien zu verkaufen



Das ist im konservativen Lager nun mal so. Seitensprünge gehören da zum guten Ton. 
Christian von Boetticher stand auf ein Schulmädchen. 
Katholischen Priestern wäre das Mädchen aber schon zu alt. 



Pagz schrieb:


> Richtig, und die Leute, denen es nicht gut geht, gehen gleich gar nicht wählen, "weil sich sowieso nichts ändert"



Liegt auch daran, dass sich die Politik völlig unglaubwürdig verhält.
Was letzte Wochen noch undenkbar war, wird heute gemacht und nächste Woche ist eh wieder alles alternativlos.


----------



## QUAD4 (11. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Nur passiert dir das irgendwie immer....
> 
> Es ist halt zu unterlassen, steht so in den Regeln. Zudem wäre der Bearbeitungsbutton sonst auch völlig nutzlos.
> 
> Oder schrenkt dich das in deiner Freiheit ein?



"irgendwie immer" LOL 

immer heisst was genau bei dir???. bei meinen wenigen posts von grade mal 97 (jetzt) ist das der erste. da sieht man schon das mit dir irgendwas nicht stimmt. auf deinen restlichen blödsinn den du schreibst braucht man nicht mehr eingehen.


----------



## Seeefe (11. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> "irgendwie immer" LOL
> 
> immer heisst was genau bei dir???. bei meinen wenigen posts von grade mal 97 (jetzt) ist das der erste. da sieht man schon das mit dir irgendwas nicht stimmt. auf deinen restlichen blödsinn den du schreibst braucht man nicht mehr eingehen.


 
Im Syrien Thread, genau wie in diesem hast du öfters, bis immer Doppelposts gemacht. 

Aber anscheinend kannst du mit Kritik auf Fehlverhalten oder mit anderen Meinungen nicht wirklich gut umgehen, was dein dritter Satz ja bestens zeigt, sowie deinen vierten. 

Aber über einen wie dich muss ich mich nicht ärgern.  

Doppeltposts, Wahlwerbung und sturheit sagen alles über dich aus 


Somit bin ich hier jetzt auch raus


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Bitte nicht aufregen.


----------



## QUAD4 (11. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> "Sozial" bedeutet nichts anderes als gemeinschaftlich.
> Meine Familie z.B. (neben mir noch meine Frau, der Kostenfaktor und der Parasit) lebt in einer sozialen Gemeinschaft zusammen. Man hilft einander und steht für den anderen ein.
> Das ist die kleinste Gemeinschaft, die Menschen miteinander eingehen. Das ganze hat natürlich absolut nichts mit Geld zu tun, denn wenn ich den Müll raus bringe, bezahlt mich meine Frau nicht dafür und sie bekommt keine monatliche Aufwendung dafür, dass sie mir morgens den Kakao fertig macht.


wenn man anderen menschen aus freien willen hilft ohne entlohnung das nennt sich das auch gemeinschaftlich, höflich, fürsorglich etc. das sind nur synonyme.
ps. ich hab NIE behauptet das deine frau ein parasit ist. das musst du schon selber entscheiden.
überhaupt scheinst du nicht über logik zu verfügen sonst hättest du das hier erst gar nicht aufgegriffen was ich geschrieben habe. es war von sich aus schon logisch, vernünftig und leicht zu verstehen was gemeint ist oder aber du willst sinnlos mit deiner rhetorik provozieren und unwissende menschen von deiner meinung überzeugen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es einen Sozialstaat. Du lebst in einem.
> Dass die ganzen Vorzüge eines Sozialstaates Geld kosten, liegt ja an unserem Wirtschaftssystem, das nun mal Geld basierend ist.
> Jeder zahlt, damit jedem geholfen werden kann. Der reiche Typ, der immer zahlt und nie etwas benötigt, hat natürlich das Nachsehen, aber dafür kann er unbeschwert mit seiner Freundin im Restaurant sitzen und muss nicht in hermetisch abgeschirmte und bewachte Ghettos leben (wie z.B. in Brasilien, wo die reichen nicht mal mehr mit dem Auto fahren aus Angst vor Überfällen und daher den Hubschrauber nehmen).


nochmal. deutschland ist KEIN sozialstaat und demnach leben ich/wir in keinem. wenn ich menschen geld weg nehme ist es NICHT sozial, eher UNSOZIAL oder ASOZIAL. alles andere habe ich bereits logisch und nachvollziehbar erklärt. hier willst du wieder ganz klar mit deiner rhetorik provozieren. man sieht ganz klar das du sozialist/kommunist/faschist/diktaor spielen willst. grade weil der "reiche typ" nie etwas benötigt is es RAUB wenn er für etwas zahlt was er nicht in anspruch nimmt. der begriff "reich" bedeutet einen scheiss, denn das sagt nichts darüber aus wieviel geld jemand hat, wie er sich das erarbeitet hat und welche kosten er noch nebenher hat, von stress reden wir hier nichteinmal. der begrif "reich" wird zum politischem zweck missbraucht um die ärmeren menschen gegen die "reichen" aufzuhetzen. "teile und hersche" - das prinzip eines jeden diktators, egal ob faschist, kommunist oder sonst irgend ein diktator.
ja in brasilien ist es schlimm. dank menschen wie dir, die allen alles weg nehmen wollen und hetzen gegeneinander. typisches beispiel für ein diktatorisch regiertes land. 
mit brasilien willst du wieder ganz klar mit deiner rhetorik provozieren und lenkst bewusst wieder vom thema ab.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Deutsche Mark ist ein Relikt vergangener Zeit. Man muss sich mal damit abfinden, dass das Leben weiter geht.
> Dass grundsätzliche Fehler bei der Einführung des Euro gemacht wurden, ist offensichtlich, bedarf aber eines neuen Threads, wenn das näher ausgeführt werden soll.
> 
> Ich zahle gerne meine Abgaben, damit es denen, die nicht so viel Glück hatten, wie ich, zumindest relativ gut geht und sie nicht unter Brücken oder in Pappkartons leben müssen (wie gesagt, ich wohne in Brentwood, Los Angeles, Kalifornien und die Anzahl der Obdachlosen steigt im Großraum Los Angeles von Jahr zu Jahr. Immer mehr Menschen leben dort in alten Autos, unter Brücken, in Kartons, auf Parkbänken oder Busbahnhöfen, haben natürlich keine Krankenversicherung und stehen für Lebensmittelmarken an, die ebenfalls immer knapper werden, da immer mehr Menschen dafür anstehen).
> ...


die einführung des euro geschah aus dem grund weil man mit einem geld alle eu-länder besser knechten kann als alle ländern einzeln, was schwieriger ist.
tatsache ist numal das die DM besser war und zweitens ist es generell besser wenn jedes land selber bestimmt welche geld es nutzt und selber abwärtet oder nicht anhand ihrer volkswirtschaft.
ich bin nicht dagegen das du froh bist abgaben zu zahlen. du kannst noch zusätzlich spenden wenn du so viel übrig hast. deiner ansicht nach ist es aber so das menschen dazu gezwungen werden müssen abgaben zu zahlen. das ist auch der grund warum die einen nunmal unter pappkarzons leben usw. weil der staat denen schon alles weg genommen hat, dank sozialisten wie dir.
dieses problem mit menschen unter der brücke usw. werden wir in deutschland auch haben wenn sozialisten weiterhin an der macht bleiben und regieren.
die ökosteuer wird zu den anderen aufgelisteten und nicht aufgelisteten ganz eindeutig deutschland als volkswirtschaft/insdustrieland und exportweltmeister das genick brechen. es ist eine weitere zusätzliche steuerlast die den menschen zugemutet wird. nach und nach wird es weniger wohlstand und mehr armut geben so wie in brasilien und amerika 
großbritanien ist wirtschatlich ein schrotthaufen. brauchtse gar nicht erst als paradebeispiel hier anführen. hohe kriminalitätsrate, wenig wohlstand, viele arbeitslose, überwachungsstaat. über city of london brauch ich mich nicht auslassen. ganz klar MAFIA.
"fehlinvestitionen" etc. sind ursache der erzwungenen steuern. logik ist dir fremd, ursache und wirkung jetzt auch. sieht man daran das du mehr zentralisierung forderst. die jetzige zentralisierung funktioniert ja schon nicht und du forderst noch mehr von dem was nicht funktioniert. dann biste auch noch beleidigt das man dich sozialist nennt. LOL



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, wenn alle Studien sagen, dass der gestiegene CO² Ausstoß eine große Auswirkung hat, dann frage ich mich allen Ernstes, wer denken und verstehen kann...
> (Wahrscheinlich kommst du damit, dass die Studien eh alle gefälscht sind und es eine große Verschwörung gibt )


alle studien die das sagen sind LEIDER gefälscht  für dich. es gab auch studien vom waldsterben in deutschland  die temperaturen werden erst seit ~ einhundert jahren gemessen und die temp. schwank immer wieder. da die welt schon was länger existiert kann man da sehr schlecht das ende der welt prognostizieren  die studien sind alle von banken und konzernen gefördert finanziert um einen effekt zu suggerieren. "wir müssen den planeten retten"  das politische spiel mit der angst. der weltklimarat IPCC ist eine lügeninstitution. die tatsache das sie sich selbst zum "weltklimarat" erkoren hat zeigt es eindeutig. klar, wurde sie von finanziers auf dem status erhoben  von denen die am liebsten eine weltregierung haben möchten  von sozialisten. die weltherschaft ist quasie somit in greifbarer nähe. typisch für psychopaten die alles zentral regiert haben wollen mit einem zetralen geldsystem (monopol) und zentralen gesetzen zur unterwerfung, aber alles natürlich zu meinem besten 
der climategate skandal entlarfte die lügen der wissenschaftler wie sie bei den temperaturen manipuliert haben und das stand selbst im spiegel.
diese ganze klimaerwärmungshysterie später in klimawandel umgetauft weils politisch besser klingt ist längst als lüge entlarft worden. unter anderem von einem IPCC mitbegründer hartmut bachman in seinem buch:" Die Lüge der Klimakatastrophe: ...und wie der Staat uns damit ausbeutet. Manipulierte Angst als Mittel zur Macht".
das ganze geoenginiering mit chemtrailing und ocean seeding ist auf diese lüge aufgebaut.
"Fast alle Menschen stolpern irgendwann in ihrem Leben über die Wahrheit. Die meisten springen schnell wieder auf, klopfen sich den Staub ab und eilen ihren Geschäften nach, als ob nichts geschehen sei." Winston Churchill
"Wenn man eine große Lüge erzählt und sie oft genug wiederholt, dann werden die Leute sie am Ende glauben. Man kann die Lüge so lange behaupten, wie es dem Staat gelingt, die Menschen von den politischen, wirtschaftlichen und militärischen Konsequenzen der Lüge abzuschirmen. Deshalb ist es von lebenswichtiger Bedeutung für den Staat, seine gesamte Macht für die Unterdrückung abweichender Meinungen einzusetzen. Die Wahrheit ist der Todfeind der Lüge, und daher ist die Wahrheit der größte Feind des Staates." Göbbels 
... ist göbbels dein vorbildsozialistenfreund?
"die wahrheit ist der totfeind der lüge" - wenn lügen ständig wiederholt werden damit sie zur wahrheit werden dann muss das die wahrheit auch damit sie wieder zur wahrheit wird. lügner haben viele komplizen. banken und konzerne haben viel geld und ein interesse 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, das sehe ich eben anders.
> Ich muss mir mal die Tea Party Bewegung in den USA anschauen.
> Die Tea Party Bewegung (die zum Teil aus amerikanischen Libertären besteht) verurteil eine politische Einmischung in den freien Markt. Sie war dafür, die Unternehmen pleite gehen zu lassen, denn wenn ein Unternehmen am Markt vorbei gearbeitet hat und deswegen in Schieflage gerät, ist es eben die eigene Verschuldung und darf dann nicht "gerettet" werden.
> Was hätte aber die Pleite der Großbanken und Unternehmen bedeutet? Was hätte das für Auswirkungen auf den Finanzmarkt und den Arbeitsmarkt, wenn Obama nicht 750 Milliarden Dollar in den Kreislauf gepumpte hätte (dass dabei eine Menge Fehler gemacht worden sind, steht auch hier außer Frage, aber man hatte auch kein Plan, was man sonst machen sollte)?
> ...


vorallem siehste den baum vor lauter bäumen nicht. durch deine rosarote sozialistenbrille siehste vermutlich blühende landschaften 
die tea party bewegung in amerika ist mir bekannst. man kann da nur hoffen das die wahren libertären unter denen auch irgendwann gewinnen. aber auch da gibt es mittlerweile falsche gruppierungen die sich als libertär ausgeben. tja, "teile und hersche" eben. der kampf der freiheit ist ein wortwährender kampf. das geht über die ganze menschheitsgeschichte hinweg.
obama hat 750milliarden gelder den wallstreet bankern geschenkt weil der bürger dafür gradestehen muss gezwungernermaßen. für 750milliarden haätte man den menschen unter den pappkartons helfen können und allen anderen die du so aufgezählt hast.
die pleiten der großbanken hätten bedeutet das man sich in zukunft als zocker nicht mehr das zocken leisten darf  dank obama und den anderen sozialisten im congress die dem "rettungspaket" zugestimmt haben wurde 1929 verschoben und am tage x wirds dann noch um einiges schlimmer. bis zum tage x werden noch einige "rettungspakete" ins lande ziehen und die bevölkerung noch mehr verarmen, gleichzeitig ziehen die überwachungsgesetze und die willkür der regierung weitere kreise bis die freiheit des individuums im keim erstickt wird. der begriff "rettungspaket" ist ein propagandakampf begriff zu manipulativen zwecken, aber das weisst du ja als sozialist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber dankt der Politik sind unsere Flüsse schon lange nicht mehr so dreckig, wie sie mal in den 60er und 70ern waren.
> Da haben die Grünen mitgeholfen, denn sie sorgen dafür, dass wir ein Bewusstsein für unsere Umgebung bekamen.


wie dreckig sie wirklich waren weiss ich nicht. das wasser jedoch ist nachwievor kontaminiert. der staat hat nur die grenzwerte nach oben geschoben so merkt man es nicht mehr und in den klärwerken werden einige stoffe die krank machen nicht gemessen und diese information somit unterdrückt. "was nicht ausgesprochen wird, hat es nie gegeben." krebs und demenz und anderen kommenden krankheiten mit mutationen sowie organschädigungen. von genveränderten frass rede ich nichmal das krank macht. auch alles abgesegnet durch vater staat. ohne den oberzentralist geschieht nichts.
jetzt bekennste dich endlich zu den grünen. wollte meine vermutungen zu erst nicht äußern aber jetzt ist es amtlich  ich empfehle dir das buch "Rote Lügen in grünem Gewand: Der kommunistische Hintergrund der Öko-Bewegung" von torsten mann. ... und du glaubst ernsthaft dadran das du kein sozialist bist!?!. wie süß  wehrst dich richtig gegen 
durch deine rhetorik verteidigst du den sozialismus wehemend. ist dir vieleicht nicht bewusst  möglich. aber auch rhetoriker sind auch nur lügner und betrüger. auch wenn rheotik eine kunst ist  kann auch nicht jeder.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, Oliver Janich ist Anhänge der 9/11 Verschwörungstheorien und hält den Klimawandel für eine Lüge (dazu spare ich mir mal einen Kommentar, aber man kann sich ihn denken).
> 
> Und die Österreichische Schule ist ein nettes Theoretikum, das in der Praxis aber nicht umsetzbar ist. Ich selbst haben auch schon mal mit einem Anhänger diese Lehre diskutiert (damals im Studium) und mehr als Theorien, wie es denn sein könnte, kamen nicht.
> 
> ...



oliver janich und die PDV sehe ich als die deutsche tea party bewegung. in england ist es die UKIP.
der 11september ist der reichstagsbrand auf globaler eben für die globalen zentralisten. es war die freikarte zu mehr kriege auf der welt, zu mehr destabilisierungen auf der welt, zu "rettungspakete" auf der welt, zu mehr verarmung auf der welt, zu mehr überwachungspolitik auf der welt etc.  sie ist die gleiche lüge wie der "klimawandel". seit den ganzen krigen/destabilisierungen, armut usw. gibts auch mehr "menschenwandel" auf der welt. menschen flüchten tatsächlich dahin wo es keinen gibt. wer hätte das gedacht. sozialisten sicherlich nicht  (wilkommen zu einwanderungspolitik/"anpassungspolitik"/religionspolitik usw. - das sprengt hier den rahmen) lügen auf lügen getürmt. das das folgen hat wundert mich nicht. dich als "nichtbekennender" sozialist bestimmt auch nicht 
der begriff "verschwörungstheoretiker" soll anderes denkende menschen ins lächerliche ziehen. du hast doch noch das zitat von göbbels in deinem kopf. abgesehen davon ist der begriff veraltet und ausgeluscht. selbst die lügenmedien nutzen ihn noch kaum. nur noch dann wenn sie nicht weiter wissen mit ihrer rhetorik.
zu 911 will ich gar nicht mehr sagen ausser das es längst wiederlegt wurde von der vereinigung "architect & engineers" Dr. Bob Bowman (Oberstleutnant), "9/11: Explosive Beweise-Experten sagen aus" - deutsche UT - YouTube die untersuchungskommision NIST (gehört dem staat) lügt.
die österreichische schule der ökonomie ist nichts anderes was die teaparty will. weniger staat.
bei der teaparty redet niemand ständig vom wachstungs usw. nur zentralisten (sozialisten) reden davon weil sie den zins und zineszins dem geldmonopolsystem bedienen müssen, weil wiederrum das system so designt worden ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass Regeln dich einschränken, aber Regeln gibt es halt, wo viele Menschen aufeinander treffen, denn ohne Regeln kein Gemeinwesen.


du weisst leider nicht sehr viel. ich hab kein problem mit regeln, nur mit sozialisten. die gleichen die mehr staat (zentralist) verlagen. der staat, der alle menschen immer mehr in die armut befördert. aber damit haben sozialisten kein problem


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> wenn man anderen menschen aus freien willen hilft ohne entlohnung das nennt sich das auch gemeinschaftlich, höflich, fürsorglich etc. das sind nur synonyme.
> ps. ich hab NIE behauptet das deine frau ein parasit ist. das musst du schon selber entscheiden.
> überhaupt scheinst du nicht über logik zu verfügen sonst hättest du das hier erst gar nicht aufgegriffen was ich geschrieben habe. es war von sich aus schon logisch, vernünftig und leicht zu verstehen was gemeint ist oder aber du willst sinnlos mit deiner rhetorik provozieren und unwissende menschen von deiner meinung überzeugen.



Dazu spare ich mir mal einen Kommentar, denn da ist Hopfen und Malz echt schon verloren. 
(und mit "Parasit" ist ja auch nicht meine Frau gemeint, offensichtlich hast du die Gemeinschaft, in der ich lebe, gar nicht verstanden)



QUAD4 schrieb:


> nochmal. deutschland ist KEIN sozialstaat und demnach leben ich/wir in keinem. wenn ich menschen geld weg nehme ist es NICHT sozial, eher UNSOZIAL oder ASOZIAL. alles andere habe ich bereits logisch und nachvollziehbar erklärt. hier willst du wieder ganz klar mit deiner rhetorik provozieren. man sieht ganz klar das du sozialist/kommunist/faschist/diktaor spielen willst. grade weil der "reiche typ" nie etwas benötigt is es RAUB wenn er für etwas zahlt was er nicht in anspruch nimmt. der begriff "reich" bedeutet einen scheiss, denn das sagt nichts darüber aus wieviel geld jemand hat, wie er sich das erarbeitet hat und welche kosten er noch nebenher hat, von stress reden wir hier nichteinmal. der begrif "reich" wird zum politischem zweck missbraucht um die ärmeren menschen gegen die "reichen" aufzuhetzen. "teile und hersche" - das prinzip eines jeden diktators, egal ob faschist, kommunist oder sonst irgend ein diktator.



Natürlich ist es sozial, wenn man die Menschen Steuern zahlen lässt, die es können und das Geld dann denen gibt, die nicht so viel Geld haben.
Was ist denn das Rentensystem für dich? Auch sinnlos? Mehr Eigenverantwortung also? Weg mit dem Rentensystem, dem Gesundheitssystem und dem Bildungssystem, denn wir brauchen mehr Eigenverantwortung und Selbstentscheidung?

"Reichtum" bedeutet in meinen Augen nicht nur materiellen Reichtum (der natürlich unumgänglich ist, wenn man sorgenfreier leben will), aber auch Gesellschaftlichen Reichtum, intellektuellen Reichtum.
Und jemand ist dann materiell reich, wenn er einen Überfluss hat, also mehr besitzt als er konsumieren kann.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> ja in brasilien ist es schlimm. dank menschen wie dir, die allen alles weg nehmen wollen und hetzen gegeneinander. typisches beispiel für ein diktatorisch regiertes land.
> mit brasilien willst du wieder ganz klar mit deiner rhetorik provozieren und lenkst bewusst wieder vom thema ab.



Ich lenke vom Thema ab? Der war gut.  
In Brasilien kann man sehen, was passiert, wenn man den freien Markt regieren lässt, wenn es keinerlei Reglementierung gibt. Dann gibt es 10% reiche und 90% arme Menschen und nichts dazwischen.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> die einführung des euro geschah aus dem grund weil man mit einem geld alle eu-länder besser knechten kann als alle ländern einzeln, was schwieriger ist.



Der Euro wurde auch deshalb eingeführt, um zu verhindern, dass es irgendwann mal wieder einen mitteleuropäischen Konflikt gibt, der sich weltweit ausbreiten kann.
Geknechtet wird niemand, denn niemand wird gezwungen, den Euro einzuführen. Es gibt viele Länder, die keinen Euro haben, wie Dänemark oder Schweden.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> tatsache ist numal das die DM besser war und zweitens ist es generell besser wenn jedes land selber bestimmt welche geld es nutzt und selber abwärtet oder nicht anhand ihrer volkswirtschaft.



Natürlich ist der Euro für Griechenland oder Portugal zu stark, sie können ihre Währung nicht abwerten und müssen mit ihrer schwachen Wirtschaftskraft gegen eine starke Währung ankämpfen.
Auf der anderen Seite profitiert Deutschland aber vom Euro, denn die meisten Waren, die exportiert werden, werden in die EU exportiert. 
Würde Deutschland wieder die D Mark einführen, müsste sie ihre Währung erst mal kräftig aufwerten, was deutsche Produkte am Weltmarkt teurer machen würde.
Dazu kam den Niedriglohnsektor und der geringe Lohnanstieg. All das sorgten dafür, dass Deutschland so gut da steht, wie es jetzt da steht. 
Frankreich ist der nächste, der in Schieflage gerät.

Komisch aber, dass Finnland und die Beneluxstaaten problemlos dabei sind. Wie ist das zu erklären?  

Aber da wir dafür einen Thread haben, bitte ich dich, die Fragen bezüglich zum Euro, zur Krise und weitere aufkommende Gedanken, in den Thread zu posten.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...na-wo-fuehrt-es-hin-gibt-es-einen-ausweg.html



QUAD4 schrieb:


> ich bin nicht dagegen das du froh bist abgaben zu zahlen. du kannst noch zusätzlich spenden wenn du so viel übrig hast. deiner ansicht nach ist es aber so das menschen dazu gezwungen werden müssen abgaben zu zahlen. das ist auch der grund warum die einen nunmal unter pappkarzons leben usw. weil der staat denen schon alles weg genommen hat, dank sozialisten wie dir.



Hä? 
Weil ich gezwungen werde, Steuern zu zahlen, lebe ich unter einer Brücke oder im Pappkarton?
Das ist doch kompletter Unsinn.
Die Menschen zahlen Steuern, damit der Staat eben das bereit stellen kann, was eine Gemeinschaft aus vielen Millionen Menschen braucht, damit sie störungsfrei funktioniert.
Und damit es keine verhungernde Menschen in den Straßen gibt, wurde eben das Sozialsystem in Deutschland eingeführt. 
Dadurch ist sicher gestellt, dass jeder Mensch wohnen, essen und gesundheitlich versorgt werden kann.
Dieses System wird durch alle Mitglieder der Gemeinschaft getragen.
Also im Prinzip das, was es früher in den Großfamilien gab, als die Oma und der Opa zu den Kindern gezogen ist, weil sie alleine nicht mehr zurecht kamen.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> dieses problem mit menschen unter der brücke usw. werden wir in deutschland auch haben wenn sozialisten weiterhin an der macht bleiben und regieren.



Niemand muss unter der Brücke leben. Jeder hat Anspruch auf Versorgung durch den Staat. Das nennt sich "Arbeitslosengeld 2", besser bekannt als "Hartz 4".
Man bekommt Geld zum Leben, Heizkostenzuschuss und die Miete wird übernommen.
In einem Staat, in der es keinerlei solche Leistungen gibt, sind die Menschen auf Spenden angewiesen oder vegetieren halt auf der Straße herum (womit wir wieder in Brasilien wären).



QUAD4 schrieb:


> die ökosteuer wird zu den anderen aufgelisteten und nicht aufgelisteten ganz eindeutig deutschland als volkswirtschaft/insdustrieland und exportweltmeister das genick brechen. es ist eine weitere zusätzliche steuerlast die den menschen zugemutet wird. nach und nach wird es weniger wohlstand und mehr armut geben so wie in brasilien und amerika
> großbritanien ist wirtschatlich ein schrotthaufen. brauchtse gar nicht erst als paradebeispiel hier anführen. hohe kriminalitätsrate, wenig wohlstand, viele arbeitslose, überwachungsstaat. über city of london brauch ich mich nicht auslassen. ganz klar MAFIA.
> "fehlinvestitionen" etc. sind ursache der erzwungenen steuern. logik ist dir fremd, ursache und wirkung jetzt auch. sieht man daran das du mehr zentralisierung forderst. die jetzige zentralisierung funktioniert ja schon nicht und du forderst noch mehr von dem was nicht funktioniert. dann biste auch noch beleidigt das man dich sozialist nennt. LOL



Dass die Ökosteuern nichts bricht, hatte ich schon mal gesagt, ich spare mir daher eine Wiederholung.
Ich fordere Zentralisierung bei der Bildung, das hatte ich auch schon gesagt, denn was die einzelnen Bundesländer da veranstalten, ist albern.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> alle studien die das sagen sind LEIDER gefälscht  für dich. es gab auch studien vom waldsterben in deutschland  die temperaturen werden erst seit ~ einhundert jahren gemessen und die temp. schwank immer wieder. da die welt schon was länger existiert kann man da sehr schlecht das ende der welt prognostizieren  die studien sind alle von banken und konzernen gefördert finanziert um einen effekt zu suggerieren. "wir müssen den planeten retten"



Moment....
Wieso sollten die Großkonzerne dafür sein, dass es Umweltauflagen und Umweltschutz gibt?
Für die Großkonzerne wäre es doch viel sinnvoller, wenn sie gar keine Umweltauflagen hätten, wenn sie also die Flüsse verdrecken, die Seen vergiften und die Meere zumüllen könnten, denn das stört sie ja nicht, denn mit Umweltauflagen kann man kein Geld verdienen, es kostet nur. Sie würden also deutlich mehr Gewinne machen, wenn sie ihre Dreck nicht umweltgerecht entsorgen müssten, wenn sie keine Filter in ihre Anlagen stecken müssten und wenn sie den Atommüll einfach nebenan verbuddeln könnten.
Irgenwie ein Widerspruch, oder? 

Und das Waldsterben konnte bekämpft werden, indem man Filter einbaut (was kam in den 80ern? Ach ja, der Katalysator wurden in Autos eingebaut, Filter in Kraftwerke, diverse Produkte wurden verboten).
Komisch, denn das schadete eher den Unternehmen, da sie dadurch höhere Kosten haben. Ohne diese ganze Öko Auflagen hätten wir heute super reiche Unternehmen aber tote Seen und Flüsse.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> das politische spiel mit der angst. der weltklimarat IPCC ist eine lügeninstitution. die tatsache das sie sich selbst zum "weltklimarat" erkoren hat zeigt es eindeutig. klar, wurde sie von finanziers auf dem status erhoben  von denen die am liebsten eine weltregierung haben möchten  von sozialisten. die weltherschaft ist quasie somit in greifbarer nähe. typisch für psychopaten die alles zentral regiert haben wollen mit einem zetralen geldsystem (monopol) und zentralen gesetzen zur unterwerfung, aber alles natürlich zu meinem besten
> der climategate skandal entlarfte die lügen der wissenschaftler wie sie bei den temperaturen manipuliert haben und das stand selbst im spiegel.
> diese ganze klimaerwärmungshysterie später in klimawandel umgetauft weils politisch besser klingt ist längst als lüge entlarft worden. unter anderem von einem IPCC mitbegründer hartmut bachman in seinem buch:" Die Lüge der Klimakatastrophe: ...und wie der Staat uns damit ausbeutet. Manipulierte Angst als Mittel zur Macht".
> das ganze geoenginiering mit chemtrailing und ocean seeding ist auf diese lüge aufgebaut.



Komm mir nicht mit Hartum Bachmann. 
Der Typ hat schwer einen an der Klatsche, anders kann man dessen Thesen nicht deuten (natürlich ist auch er ein Verschwörungstheoretiker).



QUAD4 schrieb:


> "Fast alle Menschen stolpern irgendwann in ihrem Leben über die Wahrheit. Die meisten springen schnell wieder auf, klopfen sich den Staub ab und eilen ihren Geschäften nach, als ob nichts geschehen sei." Winston Churchill
> "Wenn man eine große Lüge erzählt und sie oft genug wiederholt, dann werden die Leute sie am Ende glauben. Man kann die Lüge so lange behaupten, wie es dem Staat gelingt, die Menschen von den politischen, wirtschaftlichen und militärischen Konsequenzen der Lüge abzuschirmen. Deshalb ist es von lebenswichtiger Bedeutung für den Staat, seine gesamte Macht für die Unterdrückung abweichender Meinungen einzusetzen. Die Wahrheit ist der Todfeind der Lüge, und daher ist die Wahrheit der größte Feind des Staates." Göbbels
> ... ist göbbels dein vorbildsozialistenfreund?
> "die wahrheit ist der totfeind der lüge" - wenn lügen ständig wiederholt werden damit sie zur wahrheit werden dann muss das die wahrheit auch damit sie wieder zur wahrheit wird. lügner haben viele komplizen. banken und konzerne haben viel geld und ein interesse



Das Dilemma ist, dass diese Typen, also Hartmut Bachmann, Michele Bachmann (sind nicht miteinander verwandt, auch wenn mans vermuten könnte), Sarah Palin, Oliver Janich und alle andere, eben nicht die Fakten, die vorliegen, richtig deuten können, sondern in einer eigenen Phantasiewelt leben, wo der Ponyhof nur 2km vom Fluss aus Honig entfernt ist.

Wie erklärst du dir denn das Abschmelzen des Nordpols oder das Schrumpfen der Gletscher weltweit?
Und dazu verweise ich gleich mal auf den passenden Thread (schon wieder). Ich bitte dich also, Antworten und Reaktionen auf dieses Thema direkt in den passenden Thread zu posten, da es hier immer noch primär um die Bundestagsdwahl geht. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...nschaft/128578-anthropogener-klimawandel.html



QUAD4 schrieb:


> vorallem siehste den baum vor lauter bäumen nicht. durch deine rosarote sozialistenbrille siehste vermutlich blühende landschaften
> die tea party bewegung in amerika ist mir bekannst. man kann da nur hoffen das die wahren libertären unter denen auch irgendwann gewinnen.



Ich hoffe, dass die ganzen Spinner der Tea Party bald in der Versenkung verschwinden. 



QUAD4 schrieb:


> aber auch da gibt es mittlerweile falsche gruppierungen die sich als libertär ausgeben. tja, "teile und hersche" eben. der kampf der freiheit ist ein wortwährender kampf. das geht über die ganze menschheitsgeschichte hinweg.
> obama hat 750milliarden gelder den wallstreet bankern geschenkt weil der bürger dafür gradestehen muss gezwungernermaßen. für 750milliarden haätte man den menschen unter den pappkartons helfen können und allen anderen die du so aufgezählt hast.
> die pleiten der großbanken hätten bedeutet das man sich in zukunft als zocker nicht mehr das zocken leisten darf  dank obama und den anderen sozialisten im congress die dem "rettungspaket" zugestimmt haben wurde 1929 verschoben und am tage x wirds dann noch um einiges schlimmer. bis zum tage x werden noch einige "rettungspakete" ins lande ziehen und die bevölkerung noch mehr verarmen, gleichzeitig ziehen die überwachungsgesetze und die willkür der regierung weitere kreise bis die freiheit des individuums im keim erstickt wird. der begriff "rettungspaket" ist ein propagandakampf begriff zu manipulativen zwecken, aber das weisst du ja als sozialist.



Jop, absolut, Obama hat den Banken die 750 Milliarden geschenkt, denn er hatte keine Wahl, die Banken haben ihn praktisch erpresst, denn ohne das Rettungspaket wären die Großbanken alle in den Konkurs gegangen und das hätte mehr Kosten verursacht als die 750 Milliarden Dollar.
Ich hätte ja die Verluste der Privatbanken mit den Vermögen der Aktionäre verrechnet. 



QUAD4 schrieb:


> wie dreckig sie wirklich waren weiss ich nicht. das wasser jedoch ist nachwievor kontaminiert. der staat hat nur die grenzwerte nach oben geschoben so merkt man es nicht mehr und in den klärwerken werden einige stoffe die krank machen nicht gemessen und diese information somit unterdrückt. "was nicht ausgesprochen wird, hat es nie gegeben." krebs und demenz und anderen kommenden krankheiten mit mutationen sowie organschädigungen.



Und das ist eben völlig falsch.
Die großen Flüsse in Deutschland sind inzwischen wieder deutlich sauberer als noch vor 30 Jahren und vor 50 Jahren waren sie so verschmutzt, dass man nicht mal hineingehen konnte.
Schau dir mal die Werte für die Schadstoffbelastung an.
Ich habe mal eine Studie über den Sauerstoffgehalt des Rheins. Man sieht deutlich, wie schlecht es um den Rhein noch in den 70ern stand und dass es heute besser ist.
http://www.bafg.de/DE/01_Leistungen/MessUndWarn/SauerstoffRhein.pdf?__blob=publicationFile



QUAD4 schrieb:


> von genveränderten frass rede ich nichmal das krank macht. auch alles abgesegnet durch vater staat. ohne den oberzentralist geschieht nichts.



Ich bin auch gegen Genmanipulation bei den Nahrungsmittel und kritisiere die industrialisierte Produktion von Nahrungsmitteln und setze mich für regenerative Energien ein.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> jetzt bekennste dich endlich zu den grünen. wollte meine vermutungen zu erst nicht äußern aber jetzt ist es amtlich  ich empfehle dir das buch "Rote Lügen in grünem Gewand: Der kommunistische Hintergrund der Öko-Bewegung" von torsten mann. ... und du glaubst ernsthaft dadran das du kein sozialist bist!?!. wie süß  wehrst dich richtig gegen
> durch deine rhetorik verteidigst du den sozialismus wehemend. ist dir vieleicht nicht bewusst  möglich. aber auch rhetoriker sind auch nur lügner und betrüger. auch wenn rheotik eine kunst ist  kann auch nicht jeder.



Die Grünen sind nun auch Kommunisten?



QUAD4 schrieb:


> oliver janich und die PDV sehe ich als die deutsche tea party bewegung. in england ist es die UKIP.
> der 11september ist der reichstagsbrand auf globaler eben für die globalen zentralisten. es war die freikarte zu mehr kriege auf der welt, zu mehr destabilisierungen auf der welt, zu "rettungspakete" auf der welt, zu mehr verarmung auf der welt, zu mehr überwachungspolitik auf der welt etc.  sie ist die gleiche lüge wie der "klimawandel". seit den ganzen krigen/destabilisierungen, armut usw. gibts auch mehr "menschenwandel" auf der welt. menschen flüchten tatsächlich dahin wo es keinen gibt. wer hätte das gedacht. sozialisten sicherlich nicht  (wilkommen zu einwanderungspolitik/"anpassungspolitik"/religionspolitik usw. - das sprengt hier den rahmen) lügen auf lügen getürmt. das das folgen hat wundert mich nicht. dich als "nichtbekennender" sozialist bestimmt auch nicht
> der begriff "verschwörungstheoretiker" soll anderes denkende menschen ins lächerliche ziehen. du hast doch noch das zitat von göbbels in deinem kopf. abgesehen davon ist der begriff veraltet und ausgeluscht. selbst die lügenmedien nutzen ihn noch kaum. nur noch dann wenn sie nicht weiter wissen mit ihrer rhetorik.
> zu 911 will ich gar nicht mehr sagen ausser das es längst wiederlegt wurde von der vereinigung "architect & engineers" Dr. Bob Bowman (Oberstleutnant), "9/11: Explosive Beweise-Experten sagen aus" - deutsche UT - YouTube die untersuchungskommision NIST (gehört dem staat) lügt.
> ...



bitte nicht den Unsinn mit den Komprimierungsexplosionen, die dadurch zu Stande kommen, dass die Luft von den herabstürzenden Stockwerken so schnell und stark komprimiert wird, dass sie explosionsartig entweicht. Das sind halt die Fakten und da gibt dann eben solche, die sich ihren Senf dazu drehen, aber leider keine Ahnung haben, was passiert, wenn ein Gebäude zusammenfällt.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist das hier kein 9/11 Verschwörungsthread. Bitte also in Zukunft Anspielungen auf irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien verkneifen.
(der 9/11 Verschwörungsthread ist gleich über den Mondlandungslüge Thread, leider kein Link )



QUAD4 schrieb:


> du weisst leider nicht sehr viel.



Das stimmt, ich habe praktisch von nichts eine Ahnung und ausgerechnet davon sehr viel. 
Schon doof, da hätte ich mir das Physikstudium und das Maschinenbaustudium echt sparen können. 



QUAD4 schrieb:


> .ich hab kein problem mit regeln, nur mit sozialisten. die gleichen die mehr staat (zentralist) verlagen. der staat, der alle menschen immer mehr in die armut befördert. aber damit haben sozialisten kein problem



Die Sozialisten wollen niemanden arm machen, sie wollen eine gewisse finanzielle Gleichheit in der Gesellschaft haben, denn ein Mensch muss nicht materiell reich sein, um reich sein zu können.
Aber niemand hat etwas dagegen, dass einer, der wirklich viel leistet, auch gut bezahlt wird.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> weder doppelposts noch verwarungen im syrienthread. behauptest hier dinge die nicht stimmen und auch noch jeder überprüfen kann. aber ich kann keine kritik vertragen?


 
Du musst jetzt nicht aus Provokation Doppelposts machen. Das hilft keinem


----------



## Empath (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> (der 9/11 Verschwörungsthread ist gleich über den Mondlandungslüge Thread, leider kein *Link* )


 
Perfektes Drehbuch - schlechter Film
bissel Logik sollte man aber mitbringen  und die US Augenklappe runternehmen 


zum Thema 

Auf D-Radio lief gestern ein Bericht über die Wähler mit Migrationshintergrund.
Eine interessante Zusammenfassung : In zehn Jahren sind wir in der Regierung


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Empath schrieb:


> Perfektes Drehbuch - schlechter Film
> bissel Logik sollte man aber mitbringen  und die US Augenklappe runternehmen



Tja, im Artikel ist ein wichtiger Fehler drin
Der Secret Service wurde nicht gegründet, um den US Präsidenten zu schützen, diese Funktion kam erst 1901 dazu, als der Secret Service schon 36 Jahre alt war.
Die eigentliche Aufgabe des United States Secret Service ist die Bekämpfung der Finanzkriminalität.
Und wieso Bush weiterhin bei den Kindern bliebt, ist inzwischen hinlänglich bekannt und bedarf keiner weiteren Erklärung, da das hier kein 9/11 Thread ist.

Also, spar dir bitte endlich mal die Kommentare dazu.



Empath schrieb:


> zum Thema
> 
> Auf D-Radio lief gestern ein Bericht über die Wähler mit Migrationshintergrund.
> Eine interessante Zusammenfassung : In zehn Jahren sind wir in der Regierung


 
Tja, da die Union die nächsten 10-20 Jahre den Kanzler stellen wird, denke ich nicht, dass irgendwann in den nächsten 25 Jahren ein Deutscher mit muslimischen Hintergrund Kanzler werden wird.
Vielleicht haben wir in 50 Jahren einen schwarzen als Kanzler oder einen homosexuellen Kanzler, wer weiß...


----------



## Empath (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, da die Union die nächsten 10-20 Jahre den Kanzler stellen wird, denke ich nicht, dass irgendwann in den nächsten 25 Jahren ein Deutscher mit muslimischen Hintergrund Kanzler werden wird.
> Vielleicht haben wir in 50 Jahren einen schwarzen als Kanzler oder einen homosexuellen Kanzler, wer weiß...


Meinst du  ?
auch nicht bei der neuen schicken GRÜNEN Wahlplakatwerbung 

Übrigens ein Statement von AFD vor Kurzem : 
Die AfD will zurück zu Bismarcks Außenpolitik


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Was soll denn mit dem grünen Wahlplakat sein?
Es geht um die Frauenquote, das ist doch offensichtlich.
Dass die albern gemacht ist, ist doch nichts Neues, oder kennst du irgendein Wahlplakat, das gut ist?

Und die Alternative für Deutschland nehme ich persönlich eh nicht ernst, die wird man in ein paar Jahren vergessen haben, genauso wie die Piraten.


----------



## Z3rno (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Empath schrieb:


> Meinst du  ?
> auch nicht bei der neuen schicken GRÜNEN Wahlplakatwerbung
> 
> Übrigens ein Statement von AFD vor Kurzem :
> Die AfD will zurück zu Bismarcks Außenpolitik



Ich halte ehrlich gesagt nicht viel von denn Russen, sie sind nur noch ein Schatten ihrer Selbst und völlig überbewertet, ich finde ihre Einstellung zu krass als das man mit ihnen einen engeren Kontrakt oder dergelöichen eingehen sollte!
Sie hatten ihr Chance und haben sie vertan und verhalten sich nicht gerade so als wenn sie das ändern wollen! Also keine AfD für mich  aber ich habe mich eh schon entschieden.

Ein wichtiges Kriterium für mich war die beibehaltung des Sterusatzes, denn wir sollten besser mal an denn 2 BILLIONEN € Schulden arbeiten, die wir noch haben, ich fange grade erst meine berfuliche Karriere an und werde die Folgen also ncoh sehr drastisch miterleben, wenn wir jetzt wieder Steuern kürzen und immer mehr Schulde aufhäufen.


----------



## Empath (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

@Z3rno besser als mit Amis.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was soll der dem grünen Wahlplakat sein?
> Es geht um die Frauenquote, das ist doch offensichtlich.


 Es geht um türkische Quote. Der Vadda ist dann der Präsident 

http://polpix.sueddeutsche.com/bild...ne-wahlplakat-mudda-mutter-bundestagswahl.jpg


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Z3rno schrieb:


> ich fange grade erst meine berfuliche Karriere an und werde die Folgen also ncoh sehr drastisch miterleben, wenn wir jetzt wieder Steuern kürzen und immer mehr Schulde aufhäufen.


 
In 20 Jahren wird 3/4 des Haushaltes dafür aufgebracht werden müssen, die Renten und Pensionen und die Zinsen für die Schulden bezahlen zu können.
In 30 Jahren wird es 5/6 des Haushaltes sein.
In 50-60 Jahren wird die Bundesrepublik zahlungsunfähig werden.
Dann kann man entweder einer Währungsreform oder einen Schuldenschnitt machen.



Empath schrieb:


> Es geht um türkische Quote. Der Vadda ist dann der Präsident
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist deine Interpretation des Plakats, alle andere sehen darin die Werbung für die Frauenquote. 
Ich persönlich halte gar nichts von der Frauenquote, denn es ist egal, ob die Versager in Politik und Wirtschaft Anzüge oder Röcke tragen.
Es geht einzig um Leistung und Qualifikation, die soll entscheiden, wer welchen Job bekommt, und dabei ist es egal, ob es dann ein(e) Ahmed, Sven, Fatima oder Sandra ist.


----------



## beren2707 (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich prophezeie mal, dass man sich zumindest bei der AfD gewaltig irren wird, was den Erfolg angeht; die Beiträge der üblichen Journaille (wie oben Axel-Springer, CDU-Kampfverlag) sind da allzu typisch und beeindrucken meistens nur diejenigen Leute, die keinerlei tiefere politische oder historische Bildung besitzen und deshalb die ihnen angebotene Sicht der Medien internalisieren. Die AfD wird wohl beim ersten Versuch den Sprung in den Bundestag schaffen, das wird eine große "Überraschung" (die Umfrageergebnisse von emnid, infratest dimap etc. wurden und werden aus ideologischen bzw. "regimeerhaltenden" Gründen "optimiert", um dank der 5%-Hürde viele Wähler von Wahl der kleinen Parteien abzuhalten, da ja dann ihre Stimme "verloren" sei ).

Wir haben mittlerweile keine ernstzunehmende Opposition mehr im Bundestag, wir werden von einer schwarz-rot-gelb-grünen Einheitspartei regiert; große Unterschiede bestehen meistens in ideologischen Grabenkämpfen und diese finden verstärkt auf Landesebene statt; erkennbar bspw. an der aktuellen grün-roten Abwirtschaftung in Baden-Württemberg, wo der öffentliche Dienst kastriert und Raubbau am Staatswald betrieben wird, um mit dem Dampfhammer einen ausgeglichenen Haushalt zu erstreiten. Die Linke kann man aufgrund ihrer Geschichte, Struktur sowie ihren Zielen nicht als verfassungsgemäße Partei ansehen. Daher wäre ich sehr glücklich, wenn eine Partei in den Bundestag käme, die nicht bloß gewählt wird, weil man sie schon immer gewählt hat oder weil man auf die Propaganda unserer Parteindiktatur hereingefallen ist. Aber der deutsche Michel hat eben eine Neigung dazu, Untertan zu sein und sich auch noch darüber zu freuen. Nur die dümmsten Kälber wählen ihren Metzger selber.


----------



## Empath (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In 20 Jahren wird 3/4 des Haushaltes dafür aufgebracht werden müssen, die Renten und Pensionen und die Zinsen für die Schulden bezahlen zu können.
> In 30 Jahren wird es 5/6 des Haushaltes sein.
> In 50-60 Jahren wird die Bundesrepublik zahlungsunfähig werden.
> Dann kann man entweder einer Währungsreform oder einen Schuldenschnitt machen.


 Die alte gute (künstliche) Inflation bzw. Hyperinflation kriegt die Sache mit dem Schuldenschnitt auch hin  Hat auch ab 1914 auch funktioniert.
Hat aber irgendwie zum der ersten Weltkrieg geführt


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Mich würde ja interessieren, was Merkel macht, wenn sie mit der FDP keine Mehrheit zu Stande bekommt und die SPD nicht will. Ob sie dann heimlich beim AfD nachfragt?


----------



## Z3rno (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In 20 Jahren wird 3/4 des Haushaltes dafür aufgebracht werden müssen, die Renten und Pensionen und die Zinsen für die Schulden bezahlen zu können.
> In 30 Jahren wird es 5/6 des Haushaltes sein.
> In 50-60 Jahren wird die Bundesrepublik zahlungsunfähig werden.
> Dann kann man entweder einer Währungsreform oder einen Schuldenschnitt machen.


 

Das wollte ich ja damit sagen, denn wenn wir jetzt nichtsmehr machen, dann geht alles nur noch schneller! Irgendwann kommt es sowieso, aber man muss es ja nicht noch zusätzlich heruafbeschwören.
Es geht uns momentan ja auch nicht gerade schlecht und eigentlich sind die Schulden ja so gedacht, dass sie in Wirtschaftlich schlechten Zeiten gemacht werden und in wirtschaftlich guten Zeiten wieder getilgt werden, allerdings haben wir vor 3 Jahren oder os gerade mal die letzten Schulden des 1. Weltkrieges abbezhalt und in letzten 100 Jahren gab es mehrere Wirtschaftliche Höhepunkte, die aber alle nicht effektiv genutzt wurden und so ist der Schuldenberg stetig gewachsen, mal langsam, mal schnell und das muss meiner Meinung nach aufhören.


----------



## Empath (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mich würde ja interessieren, was Merkel macht, wenn sie mit der FDP keine Mehrheit zu Stande bekommt und die SPD nicht will. Ob sie dann heimlich beim AfD nachfragt?


 Hast wohl recht, denn auch nach den letzten Umfragen kommen die nicht über 5% 

Focus: FDP unter 5%

Wahlprognose

und diese Prognosen sind normaleweise noch recht optimistisch.

Ich frage mich aber, wie die Piraten es so versauen konnten.


----------



## Z3rno (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Empath schrieb:


> Hast wohl recht, denn auch nach den letzten Umfragen kommen die nicht über 5%
> 
> Focus: FDP unter 5%
> 
> ...


 
Währe mal interressant zu wissen wer hier im Forum alles die Internet-freundlichen Parteien wählt


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Empath schrieb:


> Die alte gute (künstliche) Inflation bzw. Hyperinflation kriegt die Sache mit dem Schuldenschnitt auch hin  Hat auch ab 1914 auch funktioniert.
> Hat aber irgendwie zum der ersten Weltkrieg geführt



Was machst du denn, wenn ein Staat pleite gegangen ist?



Z3rno schrieb:


> Das wollte ich ja damit sagen, denn wenn wir jetzt nichtsmehr machen, dann geht alles nur noch schneller! Irgendwann kommt es sowieso, aber man muss es ja nicht noch zusätzlich heruafbeschwören.
> Es geht uns momentan ja auch nicht gerade schlecht und eigentlich sind die Schulden ja so gedacht, dass sie in Wirtschaftlich schlechten Zeiten gemacht werden und in wirtschaftlich guten Zeiten wieder getilgt werden, allerdings haben wir vor 3 Jahren oder os gerade mal die letzten Schulden des 1. Weltkrieges abbezhalt und in letzten 100 Jahren gab es mehrere Wirtschaftliche Höhepunkte, die aber alle nicht effektiv genutzt wurden und so ist der Schuldenberg stetig gewachsen, mal langsam, mal schnell und das muss meiner Meinung nach aufhören.


 
So funktioniert das System aber nun mal.
Geld entsteht durch Schulden. Und wo Schulden sind, gibt es eben auch Guthaben.
Das Dilemma ist nur, dass das Guthaben auf wenige verteilt ist und die große Mehrheit eine Leistung erbringen muss, um die Zinsen für die Schulden bezahlen zu können, die dann auch die bekommen, die das Guthaben haben.
Diese Spirale dreht sich so weit, bis die Mehrheit die Zinsen für die Schulden nicht mehr aufbringen können, dann ist der Staat pleite, denn er muss mehr für die Zinsen bezahlen als er Einnahmen hat.
Und dann gibt es eben den Schuldenschnitt. Die Schulden des Staates werden mit den Guthaben der Bürger verrechnet. Es kommt zu einer Währungsreform und der Kreislauf beginnt von Neuem.
Und Deutschland hatte schon einige Währungsreformen. 



Empath schrieb:


> Hast wohl recht, denn auch nach den letzten Umfragen kommen die nicht über 5%
> 
> Focus: FDP unter 5%
> 
> ...


 
Na, ich rechne damit, dass es die FDP in den Bundestag schafft.
Aber eine 5% FDP reicht nicht aus, um eine Mehrheit mit einer 40% Union zu bekommen.

Und die Piraten haben immer noch keine Ahnung, was sie eigentlich wollen (außer Transparenz und fahrkartenlosen Nahverkehr).
Das mag anfangs witzig sein, aber langfristig ist es kontraproduktiv und nun kentern die Piraten.


----------



## Z3rno (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So funktioniert das System aber nun mal.
> Geld entsteht durch Schulden. Und wo Schulden sind, gibt es eben auch Guthaben.
> Das Dilemma ist nur, dass das Guthaben auf wenige verteilt ist und die große Mehrheit eine Leistung erbringen muss, um die Zinsen für die Schulden bezahlen zu können, die dann auch die bekommen, die das Guthaben haben.
> Diese Spirale dreht sich so weit, bis die Mehrheit die Zinsen für die Schulden nicht mehr aufbringen können, dann ist der Staat pleite, denn er muss mehr für die Zinsen bezahlen als er Einnahmen hat.
> ...


 
Ja alleridngs sind wir eine Exportnation, die regelmäßig kritisiert wird, dass sie zu viel Geld im Inland behält und dadurch vor allem denn wirtschaftlich Schwachen Nationen schadet, wenn jemand also in der Lage ist Schulden abzubezahlen, dann wir.


----------



## Malkav85 (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[X]Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen und weiß auch schon, wo ich meine Kreuzchen mache.

Und für alle, welche meinen sie müssten nicht wählen gehen, weil sie so die Parteien "bestrafen":

Ihr *müsst *wählen gehen. Und zwar den Wahlzettel "ungültig"(!) machen. Denn so wird eure Stimme mitgerechnet zu den 100% von denen dann das Stimmgeld (ja, pro Wählerstimme gibt es 4 Euro für die Parteien) berechnet wird.

Beispiel: 
Gehen 100 Leute wählen und es geben 50% einen ungültigen Wahlzettel ab, bekommen die Parteien auch nur 50% vom ganzen Geldtopf.
Gehen von den 100 Leuten nur 50% wählen, bekommen die Parteien trotzdem 100%. 

Ergo geht wählen und macht das, was ihr für richtig haltet: eine Partei wählen oder ungültig wählen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Z3rno schrieb:


> Ja alleridngs sind wir eine Exportnation, die regelmäßig kritisiert wird, dass sie zu viel Geld im Inland behält und dadurch vor allem denn wirtschaftlich Schwachen Nationen schadet, wenn jemand also in der Lage ist Schulden abzubezahlen, dann wir.


 
Nein, leider nicht.
Da Deutschland nun mal in einer Haftungsunion ist (auch wenn Merkel die Euro Bonds ablehnt, wir haben sie schon längst, nur heißt sie nicht so).
Deutschland steht mit 28% für der EFSM gerade. Dazu hat die Koalition dieses Jahr alleine 100 Milliarden neue Schulden gemacht.
Die Staatsverschuldung ist, seit Merkel Kanzler ist, von 1,4 Billionen auf 2 Billionen Euro gestiegen.
Kohl hat von 1990 bis 1998 die Staatsverschuldung um rund 600 Milliarden erhöht. 
Schröder hingehen hat sie nur um rund 150 Milliarden Euro erhöht.

Und da sag noch mal einer, dass die SPD nicht mit Geld umgehen kann und die Union mehr Ahnung von Wirtschaft hat.


----------



## Empath (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

@*quantenslipstream* die eine ist die kurzfristige Wirtschaft, die andere Langfristige


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Allerdings hat noch keine Partei die Staatsverschuldung gesenkt.
Geschweige denn wirklich Fortschritte bei einer Gesundheitsreform, Rentenreform oder Steuerreform erzielt.
Und wir hatten schon eine Menge "Jahrhundertreformen".


----------



## Slezer (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ja ich gehe wählen aber ich sage nicht welche Partei


----------



## Benne74 (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich bin noch unentschlossen welche Partei ich wähle. Vielleicht wird es auch noch ein ungültiger Stimmzettel. Das Recht wählen zu gehen, werde ich aber auf jeden Fall wahrnehmen. 

Wer nicht wählt, braucht sich hinterher auch nicht zu beschweren.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Wegen Aufräumarbeiten geschlossen.

EDIT

So meine Herren. Ich war leider gezwungen einen großen Teil der zuletzt erfolgten Diskussion auszublenden. Offenkundig können sich manche User nicht sachlich zu bestimmten Themen äußern. Diverse Doppelposts sind da nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. Die jeweiligen Antworten darauf stehen zu lassen, wäre ziemlich aussichtslos.

Ich darf euch auffordern bitte wieder ausdrücklich und ausschließlich zum Thema Bundestagswahl zu diskutieren.


----------



## Empath (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

was sehr beunruhigend ist, dass Merkel es tatsächlich ernst mit dem Freihandelsabkommen mit dem Weltfeind USA meint.
Kolumbien hat es seit 2012 schon mal zu spüren bekommen


----------



## schmidt206 (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[X] Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen und weiß auch schon, wo ich meine Kreuzchen mache.
Wer es nicht tut, soll anschließend gefälligst den Mund halten.
Und, wie einige Vorredner schon gesagt haben: wir sollten froh sein, dass wir in einem Land wohnen, in dem wir mitbestimmen können, von wem wir regiert werden.


----------



## Empath (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Umfrage von heute:

http://www.buergerstimme.com/Design2/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/wahlomat.jpg



Ganz gleich ob CDU, FDP, Grüne oder FDP, man hat im Hause machthungriger Parteien Angst vor allen neuen Parteien, welche im Bundestag einziehen ohne lobbyistische Vergangenheit. Hier helfen Bundeskanzlerin Merkel nichtmals Berater wie der Vorstandsvorsitzende von Goldmann achs Deutschland, Alexander Dibelius, der zudem Mitglied des fragwürdigen deutsch-amerikanischen Elitenetzwerkes, Atlantik-Brücke – wo alle USA-Diener und deren Befehlsgeber vereint.
Ein Ass halten jene machthungrigen Lobbyisten dennoch bereit: Werden Parteien wie die *AFD* erfolgreich abschneiden, könnten plötzlich abstruse Argumente etablierter Parteien erklingen, daß sie „erst jetzt“ fatalerweise verfassungswidrige Strukturen des eigens verabschiedeten modifizierten Wahlrechts erkennen, ergo natürlich zum Wohle des Bürger neu gewählt werden müsse. Unter erdrückter Anfangseuphorie, per staatlich inszenierter Unterwanderung, verfehlen Parteien dann umgehend den erneuten Einzug ins Parlament, denn Wahlmanipulation fällt nach einem vorangegangen zugelassenen Wahlsieg deutlich weniger auf.


----------



## schmidt206 (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Schon krass, dass die AfD in so kurzer Zeit mal eben Die Linke überholt hat. Bin gespannt, was bei der Wahl passiert. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die in den Bundestag einziehen.


----------



## Empath (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

sehr amüsant  : Steinbrück zeigt den Reportern den Stinkefinger 
Ein bisschen Diplomatie und politische Korrektness erwartet man auch von der SPD 

Die Reaktionen der anderen Politiker dazu


----------



## Malkav85 (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Steinbrück menschelt...im Gegensatz zu Merkel  Ich finds lustig. Es hat zur Sache gepasst, was will man mehr? Wenn er sich um richtige Themen kümmert, ist er ja auch normal.


----------



## Empath (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

na wir wollen ja nicht übertreiben  , denn : 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ph-vHNUBUdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wen die SPD genau verraten hat


----------



## schmidt206 (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Empath schrieb:


> na wir wollen ja nicht übertreiben  , denn :
> 
> Wen die SPD genau verraten hat


Das ist gut


----------



## Empath (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

*"Deutschland geht es gut!",* predigt Angela Merkel gebetsmühlenartig im  Bundestagswahlkampf. Im Kosmos der politischen Entscheidungsgewalt sieht  das Leben durchweg rosig aus. 
Dazu ein offender Brief von einem "NICHT-WÄHLER"  ... Der passt so gar nicht zum Schönwetter-Wahlkampf :


Spoiler



Ich hab Abitur und war anschließend Biolaborant in der Ausbildung.
 Im Endeffekt pflege ich jetzt meine krebskranke Ma und will mir mit  meiner ebenfalls gut gebildeten Freundin nen Leben aufbauen, aber das  können wir nicht machen, weil keiner von uns trotz großer  Qualifikationen und massiver Bewerbungen einen Job findet, der genug  abwirft.
 Man wird eigentlich echt nur ausgebeutet, darf für Umschulungen oder  neue Ausbildungen auch noch selber zahlen, statt bezahlt zu werden und  mit den Qualifikationen, die man erwirbt, kann man dann auch nichts  anfangen, außer ne weitere Passage in seinem Lebenslauf, die eigentlich  jeder Personalrat sowieso ignoriert.
 Alle paar Monate platzt nen Freund von uns rein und hat seinen Job  verloren, weil mal wieder irgendne Firma dicht gemacht hat und landet  anschließend für Apfel und Hühnerei in der Zeitarbeitsfalle.
 Nein, wir jungen Erwachsenen von heute arbeiten uns nicht mehr hoch.  Wir werden systematisch bei der Stange gehalten und vom System solange  von A nach B geschoben, dass wir irgendwann gar nicht mehr wissen, wo  wir hingehören. Jeder spart beim Personal, bis das Personal auf  nationaler oder irgendwann vielleicht sogar globaler Ebene einfach keine  Kohlen mehr hat. Und selbst die gut ausgebildeten Fachkräfte verdienen  in unserem Alter zu wenig. Guter Freund von mir wird Arzt und ist in die  Staaten gezogen, weil er dort das 10fache (!!!) verdient, wie in  Deutschland.
 Nein. Meine Kinder können ja gerne in die Grundschule gehen, aber  anschließend würde ich sie am liebsten aus der Schulpflicht entbinden.  Denn für die Jobs, für die Menschen gesucht werden, reicht eine  Grundschulbildung völlig aus. Vielleicht schicke ich sie dann noch auf  ne Pflegeschule, damit sie mich pflegen können, sobald ich mal mit Krebs  rumliege. Denn ich hab in meiner Qualifikationsphase zwar gelernt, wie  Krebs entsteht und sich entwickelt – bis ins kleinste bekannte  biochemische Detail, aber ich hab nie gelernt, wie man mit jemandem  umgeht, der grade ne Chemo macht.
 Bevor dieses Land also einen weiteren armen jungen Menschen hoch  qualifiziert, um ihn dann auf die Ersatzbank zu schicken oder  Hilfsarbeiten aufzuzwingen, hätte ich ganz gerne erstmal die 90 Euro  zurück, die mir in der Haushaltskasse fehlen, weil meiner Mutter ein  Tumor entfernt wurde und für den Krankenhausaufenthalt geblecht werden  musste. Und ne öffentliche Entschuldigung eines jeden Politikers, hätte  ich dann auch noch ganz gerne, warum ich ne Woche Dosenbohnen essen  musste, weil meine Kohle nicht reichte, obwohl ich ein Musterbeispiel  für einen engagierten Sohn, Mann und Arbeitnehmer bin.
 Mir persönlich steht die ******* bis zur Stirn.
Jeder möchte Popstar sein oder Raketenwissenschaftler, aber auf  nationaler Ebene braucht man nur 20 dieser Menschen. Ausbilden tut man  50000 jedes Jahr und stellt sie dann mit großen Träumen und Hoffnungen  in die Welt, die überhaupt keinen Bedarf an ihnen hat.
 Und wenn man doch ein größeres Stückchen vom Kuchen möchte, muss man  seinen ekligen, alten Chef vernaschen, sich lebenslänglich bei  Seilschaften verpflichten oder sich so lange mit kriminellen Müll  rumschlagen, bis man lebenslänglich sitzt.
 Ich bin kein Politikwissenschaftler, aber ich hätte gerne meine 90  Euro zurück. Und anschließend hätte ich gerne eine Revolution im  Bildungswesen, bevor die kommende Generation Mittzwanziger ins gleiche  Verderben rennt, wie viel zu viele von uns momentan.
 Liebe Politik,
 hört bitte auf den Menschen Dinge vorzugaukeln, die überhaupt nicht existieren.
 Hochachtungsvoll,
ein *Nichtwähler.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uy1af0A2Bn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Neulich auf der Strasse   :

http://www.fakeblog.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/das_handwerk_kampagne_merkel.jpeg


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich bin jetzt 26 und die kommende Bundestagswahl ist bereits meine dritte. Nur bin Ich in diesem Jahr noch unentschlossen, welcher Partei Ich meine Stimme geben werde. Ich weiß nur, dass Ich weder die Grünen, die FDP noch die CDU wählen werde. 

Ich schwanke noch zwischen SPD und der AFD. Aber vielleicht wird es auch eine andere Partei.

Noch was zu den Kanzlerkandidaten:

Mir ist ein Peer Steinbrück viel lieber und sympathischer, der auch mal zu heiklen Dingen eine Meinung hat und diese auch laut sagt, als eine Frau Merkel, die sich sehr selten konkret äußert. 
Merkels wendehälsigkeit ist ein Grund, weshalb die CDU in meinen Augen unwählbar geworden ist. Nach dem Motto: Schön mal alles aussitzen und alles offen lassen. Da habe Ich einfach den Eindruck, dass nicht viel voran geht.


----------



## Metalic (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Mir geht es eigentlich ähnlich. Wollte eigentlich hingehen, aber meinen Wahlzettel ungültig in den Kasten schmeißen. Wäre dann aber total sinnlos überhaupt zu "wählen". Gibt bei mir auch ein paar Parteien die auf keinen Fall mein Kreuz bekommen.
Mal schauen, bin absolut unentschlossen. Ist auch nicht meine erste Wahl, nur habe ich mittlerweile das Gefühl, es ist sch...egal was ich wähle. Gemeckert wird eh immer von den Leuten.


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich fände es durchaus mal interessant, wenn eine Koalition aus Parteien an die Macht käme, die bisher noch nie eine Regierung gebildet haben. Z.B. Die Linke mit den Piraten oder die AFD mit der SPD. Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, ob die überhaupt koalieren würden, aber interessant wäre es schon mal. 

Wobei Ich der Meinung bin, dass die CDU immer noch das größte Übel darstellt. Keine Partei hat in den letzten Jahren so wenig bewegt. Der SPD kann man wenigstens noch die Harz-Reformen vorhalten. 

Ich hätte mir auch mal erhofft, dass man den Banken den Status der Systemrelevanz entzieht, sprich dass man sie auch mal pleite gehen lässt, wenn sie sich verzocken. 
Die Banken spekulieren wie wild und werden immer vom Steuerzahler gerettet, wenn sie ******* bauen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich fände es durchaus mal interessant, wenn eine Koalition aus Parteien an die Macht käme, die bisher noch nie eine Regierung gebildet haben. Z.B. Die Linke mit den Piraten oder die AFD mit der SPD. Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, ob die überhaupt koalieren würden, aber interessant wäre es schon mal.


 
Ich bezweifel mal, dass die überhaupt koalieren würden, da deren Meinungen doch sehr voneinander abweichen.
Entweder reicht es wieder für schwarz/gelb, was ich nicht glaube, oder es kommt eine große Koalition.
Rot/rot/grün wird es nicht werden, denn dann müsste sich die SPD schon so stark verbiegen, dass sie wieder unglaubwürdig wird.


----------



## Empath (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

*AfD-Chef Lucke spricht von geheimen Euro-Studien*


Bernd  Lucke sieht sich nicht als Populist. Doch der Vorsitzende der  Anti-Euro-Partei AfD punktet im Wahlkampf mit Ressentiments: Bestimmte  Leute solle man aus Verantwortungsgefühl nicht ins Land lassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Die AfD ist der Teil der Union, die immer noch in den alten Schubladen denken und nicht weiter kommen wollen.
So wie sich die SPD in einen Linken Flügel geteilt hat, der WASG hieß, teilt sich nun die Union in einen rechten Flügel auf, der AfD heißt.


----------



## Empath (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Die Union sind gerade diejenigen, die in alten Schubladen denken.

und ein Teil der Union sind die ganz bestimmt nicht. Dazu Handelsblatt :

AfD-Chef hält Union für unzuverlässig

Merkel lässt AfD eiskalt abblitzen

AfD-Unterstützer beraten Wirtschaftsminister Rösler


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Empath schrieb:


> Die Union sind gerade diejenigen, die in alten Schubladen denken.



Und der AfD denkt in noch älteren Schubladen. 



Empath schrieb:


> und ein Teil der Union sind die ganz bestimmt nicht.


 
Bernd Lucke war ja jahrzehntelang Mitglied in der CDU.
Und dass die Union inzwischen für einige Mitglieder sehr weit nach links gerutscht ist, ist auch kein Geheimnis.

Und Rösler Berater zählt nichts. Rösler ist so blöd, dass da auch keine Beratung mehr hilft. 


Interessant finde ich ja aktuell die Anti Steinbrück Kampagne, bzw. die Anti SPD Haltung und die Beweihräucherung der Union und Merkel bei der Bild. 
Man merkt, wie Springer alles versucht ihre Marionettenpuppe Merkel an der Macht zu halten.


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich ja aktuell die Anti Steinbrück Kampagne, bzw. die Anti SPD Haltung und die Beweihräucherung der Union und Merkel bei der Bild.
> Man merkt, wie Springer alles versucht ihre Marionettenpuppe Merkel an der Macht zu halten.


 
Das stimmt. Man sieht ja auch, wie sich Nikolaus Blome immer vor die Kanzlerin stellt. 

Was Ich meinte war, dass es mal eine Alternative für die etablierten Regierungsparteien bräuchte. CDU und SPD sind zusammen mit der FDP und z.T. auch den Grünen einfach zu eingefahren. Die sind es einfach schon gewohnt, irgendwie an der Macht zu sein, sei es als Senior oder als Juniorpartner in einer Regierungskoalition.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es mal einen großen Knall braucht, damit alle aufwachen! Wenn die Wahlbeteiligung mal unter 60% sinkt, wird es gefährlich. 
Aber das wäre auch mal ein Schuss vor den Bug, damit alle mal merken, dass es so nicht weitergehen kann. 

Es gäbe für eine kommende Regierung so vieles zu tun, was endlich angepackt werden müsste. Aber die ganzen Parteien interessiert ja sowieso nur die Macht.


----------



## Empath (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Spiegel ist das auch nicht besser :

Spiegel auf Bild Niveau



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> ...z.T. auch den Grünen einfach zu  eingefahren. Die sind es einfach schon gewohnt, irgendwie an der Macht  zu sein, sei es als Senior oder als Juniorpartner in einer  Regierungskoalition.


Ganz genau  dass man sich sogar sowass erlaubt :

Grüner genehmigte sich Audi A8 mit Massage-Sitz

Grünen-Politiker Ströbele will Inzest erlauben

50.000 Syrer muss Deutschland aufnehmen, meinen die Grünen


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Man sieht ja auch, wie sich Nikolaus Blome immer vor die Kanzlerin stellt.
> 
> Was Ich meinte war, dass es mal eine Alternative für die etablierten Regierungsparteien bräuchte. CDU und SPD sind zusammen mit der FDP und z.T. auch den Grünen einfach zu eingefahren. Die sind es einfach schon gewohnt, irgendwie an der Macht zu sein, sei es als Senior oder als Juniorpartner in einer Regierungskoalition.
> 
> ...


 
Nur kriegt man keine Partei mehr zusammen, die Wirklich als Alternative genannt werden kann.
Die Piraten haben sich selbst versenkt, der AfD ist nur ein rechter Flügel der Union und die Linken haben Vorstellungen, die nicht finanzierbar sind.
Was bleibt also noch? 
Eigentlich nichts mehr, aber nicht zur Wahl gehen löst nicht das Problem.
Man kann nur jedem jungen Menschen raten, sich politisch zu interessieren und mal zu schauen, wie das so im Politik Betrieb läuft.
Denn die Parteien sind inzwischen zu einem gigantischem Moloch geworden.
Die Partei entscheidet, wer auf der Liste oben steht (und damit ein Mandat bekommt, obwohl er seinen Wahlkreis nicht gewonnen hat).
Vetternwirtschaft ist also vorprogrammiert.



Empath schrieb:


> Spiegel ist das auch nicht besser :
> 
> Spiegel auf Bild Niveau


 
Spiegel gehört zum Bertelsmann Konzern und ich sagte ja, dass Friede Springer (Bild) und Elisabeth Mohn (Bertelsmann) alles tun, damit Merkel an der Macht bleibt.


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Im Grunde müsste man doch das ganze System Demokratie in Deutschland mal überdenken und an die aktuellen Gegebenheiten anpassen.

Das mit den Wahllisten ist da nur eine Sache. Die müssten offen sein, damit  nicht die Partei entscheidet welcher Kandidat ins Parlament kommt, sondern der Wähler. 

Ich glaube inzwischen auch, dass der Wahlzyklus zu lange dauert. Wenn es nach mir ginge, müsste es jährlich Bundestagswahlen geben. Außerdem Bin Ich der Meinung, dass der Bundestag viel zu aufgebläht ist. Inzwischen sind es doch 700 Mitglieder, wenn Ich mich nicht täusche. Von denen ist sowieso meistens die Hälfte nicht anwesend. 350 Abgeordnete wären auch noch genug. 

Was auch nicht sein kann: Dass Abgeordnete Nebenjobs haben. Ein Bundestagsabgeordneter bekommt im Monat über 7000€. Da kann es doch nicht sein, dass er noch Nebenjobs nachgeht. Bei dem Gehalt erwarte Ich einfach, dass ein Abgeordneter bei jeder Sitzung anwesend ist. Dafür sollte es eine Pflicht geben und für jede verpasste Sitzung einen Abzug vom Gehalt in Höhe von 500€. Und wer mehr als 10 Sitzungen verpasst, soll sein Mandat abgeben. 

Wäre jedes Jahr Bundestagswahl, könnten die Wähler die jeweilige Regierung schneller abstrafen, so dass es sich für diese mehr lohnen würde, das zu tun, wofür sie vom Volk gewählt wurden.


----------



## Monsjo (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir ginge, müsste es jährlich Bundestagswahlen geben.


Da könnte man nicht mehr arbeiten, vlt. sind zwei Jahre ein guter Mittelweg.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Im Grunde müsste man doch das ganze System Demokratie in Deutschland mal überdenken und an die aktuellen Gegebenheiten anpassen.



Man müsste wieder zu dem zurück kehren, was Demokratie eigentlich bedeutet, nämlich Volksherrschaft.
Derzeit haben wir Berufspolitiker (was eigentlich nie Sinn der Sache war) und eine Parteienlandschaft, die von Lobbyisten unterwandert ist.
Wenn jemand wie Steinbrück an 150 Tagen im Jahr Vorträge halten kann (für die er bis 25.000€ pro Auftritt verdient), dann stellt man sich die Frage, was er eigentlich noch für seinen Wahlkreis und sein Bundestagsmandat machen kann?
Darüber hinaus gibt es dann noch das Problem, dass viele Mitlgieder des Bundestags gar kein Mandat des Volkes haben, denn sie haben ihren Wahlkreis nicht gewinnen können und sind nur über die Liste in den Bundestag gekommen. Sie sind also nicht mal Volksvertreter.

Dieses System muss endlich beseitigt werden. Weg also mit den Listen und den Zweitstimmen, hin zu einem tatsächlich Volks Bundestages, in dem nur die sitzen, die auch tatsächlich von den Wählern gewählt wurden.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das mit den Wahllisten ist da nur eine Sache. Die müssten offen sein, damit  nicht die Partei entscheidet welcher Kandidat ins Parlament kommt, sondern der Wähler.



Ich bin eben dafür, die Zweitstimme und damit die Liste abzuschaffen.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich glaube inzwischen auch, dass der Wahlzyklus zu lange dauert. Wenn es nach mir ginge, müsste es jährlich Bundestagswahlen geben. Außerdem Bin Ich der Meinung, dass der Bundestag viel zu aufgebläht ist. Inzwischen sind es doch 700 Mitglieder, wenn Ich mich nicht täusche. Von denen ist sowieso meistens die Hälfte nicht anwesend. 350 Abgeordnete wären auch noch genug.



Es sind 620 Mitglieder (598 plus 24 Überhangmandate, 2 Mandate ruhen, darunter das von dem Betrüger Guttenberg)

Ich habe keine Probleme mit der Menge, meinetwegen können es auch 700 sein, aber eben 700 gewählte und nicht welche, die die Partei einsetzt.
Außerdem nerven mich die Berufspolitiker. Man sollte die Zeit, in der ein Abgeordneter im Bundestag hockt, begrenzen, meinetwegen auf drei Legislaturperioden.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Was auch nicht sein kann: Dass Abgeordnete Nebenjobs haben. Ein Bundestagsabgeordneter bekommt im Monat über 7000€. Da kann es doch nicht sein, dass er noch Nebenjobs nachgeht. Bei dem Gehalt erwarte Ich einfach, dass ein Abgeordneter bei jeder Sitzung anwesend ist. Dafür sollte es eine Pflicht geben und für jede verpasste Sitzung einen Abzug vom Gehalt in Höhe von 500€. Und wer mehr als 10 Sitzungen verpasst, soll sein Mandat abgeben.



Korrekt. Wenn ein Mensch in den Bundestag gewählt wird, ruht ja sein Job (denn er kann schlecht seinen alten Job weiter machen und nebenbei noch Abgeordneter sein).
Dafür wurde die Abgeordnetenentschädigung erschaffen, die den Abgeordneten für den Erwerbsausfall entschädigt, da er ja seinen Job nicht nachgehen kann.
Aktuell beträgt sie 8252€, plus diverser Zuschläge.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wäre jedes Jahr Bundestagswahl, könnten die Wähler die jeweilige Regierung schneller abstrafen, so dass es sich für diese mehr lohnen würde, das zu tun, wofür sie vom Volk gewählt wurden.


 
Dann würde aber auch nichts mehr passieren, da ja ständig Wahlkampf wäre.
Sinnvoll ist sowas nicht, Alle 4-5 Jahre ist schon OK, nur eben zeitlich beschränkt, damit nicht immer die gleichen jahrzehntelang im Bundestag sitzen.


----------



## copland (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> CDU und SPD sind zusammen mit der FDP und z.T. auch den Grünen einfach zu eingefahren. Die sind es einfach schon gewohnt, irgendwie an der Macht zu sein, sei es als Senior oder als Juniorpartner in einer Regierungskoalition.


Sehr freundlich ausgedrückt, zu freundlich. Sowas nennt man gewollte Korruption, was ja die eine oder andere Partei öffentlich zugegeben hat! Traurig aber wahr.





Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es mal einen großen Knall braucht, damit alle aufwachen!


Einen sehr großen, denn das Hand in Hand Spiel der eingefahrenen Parteimitglieder, wie du es nanntest, ist anders nicht mehr zu sprengen. Da aber alle Deppen, man nennt sie auch "Schafe" wieder vor lauter Dummheit diese Parteien wählen, wird sich gar nichts ändern. Es kommt nach den Wahlen alles richtig dicke. Merkel hat schon angekündigt die Pflegeversicherung zu erhöhen. Und das ist von 10 Erhöhungen nur die Erste.
Immer daran denken. Die Parteien dürfen öffentlich Lügen das sich die Balken biegen, um an der Macht zu bleiben. Denn bisher ist mir nicht bekannt was von 10 Ankündigen (Wahlversprechen) je was umgesetzt wurde.
Das beste was uns dieses Jahr passiert ist. Die Verbrecher GEZ. Toll, dass solch ein Jauch in der Minute fast 4000 Euro verdienen kann, jetzt gibts noch mehr. Für WAS, frage ich mich da? Das ist hier schon lange keine Demokratie mehr. Sowas nennt man Parteiendiktatur. Ich hasste früher den Osten (DDR) Jetzt hasse ich den Westen noch mehr.


----------



## ushnok (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[X] Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen, bin aber noch unentschlossen, welche Partei und welchen Kandidaten ich wählen soll.

Das recht lasse ich mir nicht nehmen. Allerdings ist es aktuell noch eine Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera daher weiss ich noch nicht wen ich wählen soll.


----------



## der-sack88 (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Zum Thema Medien: es ist echt langsam erschreckend. Spiegel z.B. schrieb zum Duell zwischen Bouffier und TSG hier in Hessen, dass Bouffier deutlich gewonnen habe, er sei aggresiv gewesen und habe ihn angeblich an die Wand geredet. Und was lese ich am nächsten Tag in der erzkonservativen FNP, die wir grade 2 Wochen gratis geschickt bekommen? Es sein ein Unentschieden zwischen zwei angriffslustigen Spitzenkandidaten gewesen. Ich habs nicht gesehen und kann es nicht beurteilen. Aber wenn selbst der Spiegel mittlerweile relativ offensichtlich versucht, Einfluss pro CDU/Merkel zu nehmen, dann ist das schon traurig. Ich meine, wenn sogar die FNP, die sich sonst ziemlich offen zu schwarz bekennt...

Zum Thema AfD: Ist echt ein toller Laden. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich ihre Politik für genau den falschen Weg halte, machen solche Aktionen die auch nicht glaubwürdiger. Da sieht man, wie perfekt die schon Politik können, verarschen und manipulieren bis sich die Balken biegen. Ein Einzug in den Bundestag wäre da nur folgerichtig und ein Armutszeugnis für die Wähler.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Es fehlen halt Politiker mit Cojones und ich werde alles mögliche tun das SPD und CDU kein Bein mehr an den Grund bekommen. Wenn ich die Muppets sehen will schaue ich Sesamstrasse


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Zum Thema AfD: Ist echt ein toller Laden. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich ihre Politik für genau den falschen Weg halte, machen solche Aktionen die auch nicht glaubwürdiger. Da sieht man, wie perfekt die schon Politik können, verarschen und manipulieren bis sich die Balken biegen. Ein Einzug in den Bundestag wäre da nur folgerichtig und ein Armutszeugnis für die Wähler.


 
Erinnert mich an Westerwelles 18% Schuhsohlen Kampagne. 
Aber die Fakten sagen nun mal, dass die AfD bei maximal 4% liegt und das wird sich innerhalb einer Woche nicht ändern, oder die mobilisieren so viele Nicht Wähler, dass sie zumindest an der 5% Hürde knabbern.


Neugierig bin ich ja auf die Bayern Wahl. 
Ob der alte Seehofer mit seinem Prollwahlkampf (Mautgebühr nur für Ausländer...  Wie soll das denn gehen?  Sollen dann auch die Ausländer zahlen, die zwar in Deutschland leben, aber keinen Deutschen Pass haben? Und was ist mit denen, die kein deutsches Auto fahren? Der Horsti hat sowas von einen Schatten.... ) die 50% Hürde kriegt?
Was ist, wenn die FDP aus dem Landtag fliegt?
Kommt dann nächste Woche noch eine Zweitstimmen Kampagne von Fipsi Rösler?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Westerwelle, mein Gott. Ich hielt die FDP ja eine Zeit lang für ganz Fit, aber die letzten Äußerungen von dem hatten mir nur aufgezeigt das er auch nur eine Niete in Nadelstreifen ist. Von mir bekäme die FDP nur Teer und Federn


----------



## Empath (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an Westerwelles 18% Schuhsohlen Kampagne.
> Aber die Fakten sagen nun mal, dass die AfD bei maximal 4% liegt und das wird sich innerhalb einer Woche nicht ändern, oder die mobilisieren so viele Nicht Wähler, dass sie zumindest an der 5% Hürde knabbern.
> 
> 
> ...


 Rösler geht dann zu AFD.  Entsprechennde Berater hat er ja schon 

@*der-sack88 *
armselige BILD Hetze. Allein schon die Benutzung der Wörter wie "krass" oder die Satzbildung auf Appellen basierend.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Empath schrieb:


> Rösler geht dann zu AFD.  Entsprechennde Berater hat er ja schon


 
Rösler ist ja das Ziehkind der Großkonzerne und Privatbanken, die sich am Euro Raum dumm und blöd verdienen.
Der wird also alles machen, damit der Euro Raum so erhalten bleibt, wie er ist.


----------



## der-sack88 (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Empath schrieb:


> armselige BILD Hetze. Allein schon die Benutzung der Wörter wie "krass" oder die Satzbildung auf Appellen basierend.


 
Moment mal, BILDblog ist nicht die BILD, im Gegenteil. Lies dir am besten das hier mal durch. Im Text wird ja auch nur der Umgang der Medien mit diesem "Wahl-Radar" kritisiert, die alles einfach übernehmen, nichts hinterfragen. Dass die ganze Geschichte trotzdem ein schlechtes Licht auf die AfD wirft, sollte klar sein. Und "armselige Hetze" ist es mit Sicherheit nicht. Wenn die Betreffenden die Manipulation sogar zugeben, dann dürfte da schon ein Fünkchen Wahrheit dran sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Das mit dem "Wahl Radar" ist wohl auch nur ein Versuch, den eigenen Anhängern zu zeigen, wie toll die Partei inzwischen da steht.
Am Wahltag kommt dann die Realität heraus.
Und am Wahltag laufen auch die Wahlversprechen aus. 
Denn es ist immer lustig, was für Haushaltslöcher plötzlich auftreten, wenn die Wahl gelaufen ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Auch wenn ich mir sicherlich gleich schelte einfangen werde, aber ich gehöre zu den nicht-wählern. Das kommt einfach daher, das es nix gibt, was man überhaupt wählen könnte.
Sollte sich aber irgendwann mal eine partei finden, die die politiker-gehälter auf 4000€ im monat begrenzt (ggf. könnte am ende der legeslaturperiode bei der neuwahl durch das volk ein leistungszuschlag gewährt werden, wenn ordentlich und im sinne des volkes regiert wurde), das beamtentum so regelt das nur noch polizisten beamte werden, die pensionen der politiker auf null kürzt (die sollen gefälligst wie alle in die rentenkasse einzahlen!) und noch mehr als ein duzend anderer kleinigkeiten im sinne des volkes regelt, dann bin ich durchaus bereit dafür meine stimme zu geben.
Da das ohne revolte aber nie passieren wird, werde ich anscheinend auch nie ein wahllokal von innen sehen.
Sollte jemand eine revolte planen, mistgabeln zu besorgen sollte kein thema sein nur bei fakeln wirds vermutlich schwierig.


----------



## der-sack88 (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Die Gehälter der Politiker kürzen, damit sie sich noch mehr Nebenjobs holen?
Die Gehälter der Politiker sind im Vergleich zur Wirtschaft zu niedrig. Eine Lösung wäre: ein Mindestlohn, ein Maximallohn. Der Maximallohn beträgt dass x-fache des Mindestlohns, d.h. wenn Arbeitgeber Löhne kürzen wollen, müssen sie ihre eigenen Löhne senken. Und dann eben die Politikerlöhne auch als das x-fache des Mindestlohns ansetzen und gleichzeitig Nebenjobs verbieten.


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Laut den ersten Hochrechnungen holt die CSU (leider) die absolute Mehrheit und die FDP kommt auf 3% (muaha)  Seehoofers Prollwahlkampf hat bei den Bayern also gefruchtet. 

Ich will jetzt nicht alle Bayern über einen Kamm scheren, aber die wählen doch sowieso nur aus Gewohnheit. Genau wie im Bund die CDU.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Die Gehälter der Politiker kürzen, damit sie sich noch mehr Nebenjobs holen?
> Die Gehälter der Politiker sind im Vergleich zur Wirtschaft zu niedrig. Eine Lösung wäre: ein Mindestlohn, ein Maximallohn. Der Maximallohn beträgt dass x-fache des Mindestlohns, d.h. wenn Arbeitgeber Löhne kürzen wollen, müssen sie ihre eigenen Löhne senken. Und dann eben die Politikerlöhne auch als das x-fache des Mindestlohns ansetzen und gleichzeitig Nebenjobs verbieten.


 
Also das Prinzip der Linken?
Wo der Manager das 20 Fache des geringsten Lohns bekommen darf, das im Unternehmen ausgezahlt wird.
Zahlt er also Niedriglöhne mit Staatszuschuss, darf er auch nur ein Minimum verdienen.

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht, aber dann wird der extra Verdienst über Boni und sonstige Sonderzahlungen geregelt.
Die Unternehmen würden sich immer eine Hintertür ins Gesetzt einbauen.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Laut den ersten Hochrechnungen holt die CSU (leider) die absolute Mehrheit und die FDP kommt auf 3% (muaha)  Seehoofers Prollwahlkampf hat bei den Bayern also gefruchtet.
> 
> Ich will jetzt nicht alle Bayern über einen Kamm scheren, aber die wählen doch sowieso nur aus Gewohnheit. Genau wie im Bund die CDU.


 
Das ist eine Prognose und keine Hochrechnung. 
Aber ich habe auch gelacht. Die FDP.... 
Nächste Woche startet Rösler die Zweitstimmen Kampagne.


----------



## keinnick (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich freue mich heute Abend schon auf die Spätnachrichten und die Erklärungsversuche der FDP


----------



## Adi1 (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nächste Woche startet Rösler die Zweitstimmen Kampagne.


 
Ja, dass traurige daran ist, das so viele Narren darauf reinfallen .
Seit Kohl/Kinkel klappt das immer wieder.


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist eine Prognose und keine Hochrechnung.
> Aber ich habe auch gelacht. Die FDP....
> Nächste Woche startet Rösler die Zweitstimmen Kampagne.


 
Ist doch latte  Hauptsache die FDP fliegt raus. Ist schon mal ein gutes Zeichen


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ja, Bayern, in Deutschland liegt sie derzeit bei 6%. 
Obwohl ich ja noch hoffe.


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, Bayern, in Deutschland liegt sie derzeit bei 6%.
> Obwohl ich ja noch hoffe.


 
In Deutschland? Laut welcher Umfrage? Der Bild?  Ich hoffe dass die FDP rausfliegt und die AfD reinkommt


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Laut aller Umfragen, die so aufgegeben werden. Die letzte war vom ZDF. 
Da lag die CDU bei 40%, SDP bei 26%, Grüne 11%, FDP 6%, Linke 9% und der Rest.
Union und FDP haben in etwas den gleichen Stimmenanteil wie Rot/Rot/Grün.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Die Gehälter der Politiker kürzen, damit sie sich noch mehr Nebenjobs holen?


Das würde ich noch anrechnen und was über das max. hinaus geht zu 120% versteuern.  Die "verdienen" sich auf kosten des steuerzahlers eine goldene nase, was ich als solcher nicht einsehe. Leistung soll sich einfach nur lohnen (deshalb mein in klammern gefasstes), was derzeit aber nicht gegeben ist. Genau genommen bekommen die von uns geld, das sie da sind und von verschiedenen interessengemeinschaften auch nochmal damit sie machen, was diese wollen. Das geht so einfach nicht!
Bei staatsbediensteten würde ich die deckelung übrigens genau so anwenden. Die unteren gehaltgruppen, die teilweise wirklich was machen müssen, bekommen sowieso weniger und die oberhalb der 4000€ haben den blanken sozialismus.


> Die Gehälter der Politiker sind im Vergleich zur Wirtschaft zu niedrig.


...und im vergleich zur leistung hoffnungslos zu hoch. Die derzeitige lobby-politik wäre mir, ehrlich gesagt, keine 100€ monatl. wert.
Momentan sehe ich es so, das es in zukunft immer mehr pensionäre und frei gestellte geben wird, die dem staat (und damit uns allen) auf der tasche liegen. Damit einher geht, das immer mehr gelder aus anderen bereichen dafür abgezweigt werden müssen (steuern rund ums auto sind da das parade-beispiel) und somit wo anders fehlen. 
Der staatsapparat ist einfach viel zu aufgebläht was auch mit daran hängt, das in diesem apparat viele ihre eigenen personal-stellen schaffen dürfen, die der steuerzahler dann mit bezahlen darf.
Das ganze darfst du übrigens gern mal als privatmann versuchen und du wirst feststellen, das du dann ruck-zuck pleite bist.


> Eine Lösung wäre: ein Mindestlohn, ein Maximallohn. Der Maximallohn beträgt dass x-fache des Mindestlohns, d.h. wenn Arbeitgeber Löhne kürzen wollen, müssen sie ihre eigenen Löhne senken. Und dann eben die Politikerlöhne auch als das x-fache des Mindestlohns ansetzen und gleichzeitig Nebenjobs verbieten.


Ich möchte sehen wie du zu einem friseur gehst, wo die frisöse 15€ stundenlohn bekommt. Schon die 8€ wirst du der zwar gönnen, aber nicht bezahlen wollen und so ist es mit 1000 anderen jobs. Ohne ein paar idealisten, die in sachen geld zurück stecken, funktioniert in dieser geld-geilen welt überhaupt nichts!


----------



## Ich 15 (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Die FDP sind raus und die grünen mussten einbüßen, da ist schon eine gewisse Schadenfreude bei mir da


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Die Grünen scheitern gerade an ihrer offenen Steuerpolitik.
Sowas sagt man auch nicht vor der Wahl, sondern danach.


----------



## Monsjo (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Eine Partei die keine Steuererhöhung im Programm hat, kann man mMn nicht wählen. Dafür ist die Situation zu festgefahren.


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Aber bitte keine Mehrwertsteuererhöhung, das trifft primär die Gering- und Normalverdiener. Aber dass es mal eine verschärfte Besteuerung im Sinne von "Höhere Lasten für starke Schultern - schwächere Lasten für schwache Schultern", gibt, ist fast ausgeschlossen, denn dann würde sich der Großteil der Politik selbst ans Bein pinkeln. Außerdem trifft das Sprichtwort: "Wessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich sing!" in diesem Falle zu. Machen wir uns nichts vor, selbst mit Steuererhöhungen (die, wenn sie kommen werden, vermutlich primär die Masse und nicht diejenigen treffen, die ihr Vermögen eben den Strukturen und den Arbeitern dieses Landes verdanken) wird das nichts werden, da die Ausgaben für Soziales und Zinsrückzahlungen jährlich in einem Maße wachsen, dass es nicht mehr zu bewerkstelligen ist. Ein Grund, weshalb die EZB die Inflationstrommel rührt, denn durch eine Geldentwertung werden eben auch die Schulden der Staaten (mit)entwertet; aber dafür auch die Spareinlagen, die Kapitallebensversicherungen und Altersvorsorgen. Nüchtern betrachtet hat jahrelang eine Geldumverteilung von unten nach oben stattgefunden und rechtzeitig zum Zeitpunkt, wo die Rechnung fällig würde, wird es den Leuten nichts mehr nützen, aber sie haben damit immerhin einige wenige querfinanziert, das ist doch tröstend, wenns im Alter dann nur noch Hart IV wird, oder? Da der Normalbürger jedoch i.d.R. nicht entsprechende Zuwächse im Rahmen der Inflation verzeichnen kann, führt dies zunehmend zu Verarmung und noch größerer sozialer Ungerechtigkeit als jetzt schon. Das kann und wird unweigerlich zu Protesten und Veränderungen in der politischen Landschaft führen (müssen), denn irgendwann hat auch mal der dröge Michel genug (so hoffe ich zumindest). 

Vlt. bekommen unsere netten etablierten Parteien ja am Sonntag mal zumindest einen kleinen Denkzettel verpasst und müssen einsehen, dass sie wieder beginnen müssten, nachhaltige Politik mit langfristigen Projekten zu betreiben (aber der Gedanke der Parteisoldaten dreht sich ja i.d.R. nur noch um kurzfristige "Erfolge", die man bis zur nächsten Wahl vorweisen kann, um sich wieder die Macht zu sichern) und sich nicht mehr in Parteienzänkereien und ideologischen Grabenkämpfen verirren dürfen. Der Wahlkampf war ja ein Spiegelbild der aktuellen politischen Propaganda der vorgeblichen Alternativlosigkeit in allen Belangen, sei es Finanzkrise, Staatsverschuldung, Bildung, Kampf gegen Arbeitslosigkeit, Migrationsproblematik etc. Doch dafür ist in einer Demokratie kein Platz, es gibt immer Alternativen. Wer behauptet, es gebe keine, will damit nur seine eigene Sicht der Dinge aufzwingen und ist damit ein Sinnbild für unsere postdemokratische Parteiendiktatur, in der nur noch wenige Strippenzieher Basta-Entscheidungen treffen, damit jedoch ein ganzes Volk verdammen und die Folgen kaum abzusehen sind. Objektive Meinungsbildung, Kontroversität und Multiperspektivität wurden unter Kanzlerin Merkel fast gänzlich zerstört und die allgemeine Wahrnehmung und Pressearbeit in ungeahntem Maße gleichgeschalten. Wo sie das nur gelernt hat? 
Die nächste Kanzlerschaft ist ihr schon sicher, es stellt sich bloß die Frage, ob sie es in den nächsten vier Jahren erneut schaffen wird, den Scherbenhaufen ihrer Politik weiter unter den Tisch zu kehren oder ob die Makel ihrer konfusen Amtsführung nicht endlich mal auch auf ihre Person abfärben. Denn die Wahrnehmung, die dieser Person zuteil wird, erinnert mittlerweile schon an den Personenkult aus gängigen Diktaturen der Vergangenheit und Gegenwart. Merkel gewinnt nicht den Wahlkampf mit ihrer überzeugenden Politik oder ihren Inhalten, sondern mit vorgegaukelter Menschlichkeit (Kochen bei RTL etc.), Merkelrauten und inhaltslosen Phrasen und Lügen. Wie immer in der Demokratie bewahrheitet sich, dass derjenige, der den grünsten Rasen und wie wohligste Schilderung von Gegenwart und Zukunft aufmalt, gewinnen wird. Denn das Wahlvolk möchte, solange es nicht unausweihlich ist, belogen werden. Ähnlich dem Reflex, dass manche Leute trotz deutlicher Anzeichen einer Krankheit nicht zum Arzt gehen, denn solange die Diagnose ausbleibt, sei man ja gesund. Also kann sich Mama Merkel hinstellen und sagen, dass es die beste Regiergung aller Zeiten ist, es Deutschland gut wie nie geht etc. pp. Viele hören sowas gerne, auch wenn sie eigentlich wissen, dass es falsch ist, doch wenn die Lüge sich als solche herausstellt, wird die Erkenntnis der Wahrheit nur umso bitterer.


----------



## Empath (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Zum Thema FPD 
Der Parteiencheck vor der Bundestagswahl von Recentr: Teil 4 – Die FDP


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Aber bitte keine Mehrwertsteuererhöhung, das trifft primär die Gering- und Normalverdiener. Aber dass es mal eine verschärfte Besteuerung im Sinne von "Höhere Lasten für starke Schultern - schwächere Lasten für schwache Schultern", gibt, ist fast ausgeschlossen, denn dann würde sich der Großteil der Politik selbst ans Bein pinkeln.


 
Ich sag ja immer noch, dass die Beitragsbemesdsungsgrenze weg muss.
Ein normaler Verdiener zahlt 20% seines Einkommens in die Sozialkassen ein.
Ein groß Verdiener nur noch ein Bruchteil, da es eine Beitragsbemessungsgrenze gibt.

Und der größte Schwachsinn ist die Forderung der FDP nach geringeren Steuern, damit die kleinen Einkommen entlastet werden.
Ein gering Verdiener zahlt kaum Steuern, der merkt nicht mal was davon, wenn die Steuern um 10% gesenkt werden.
Der Groß Verdiener merkt aber viel davon, wenn die Steuern gesenkt werden.



Empath schrieb:


> Zum Thema FPD
> Der Parteiencheck vor der Bundestagswahl von Recentr: Teil 4 – Die FDP


 
Die FDP ist eine extreme Klientelpartei, die wirklich nur für ihre Wähler und Unterstützer Politik macht und für sonst niemanden.


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Das wäre eine Möglichkeit. Wenn man sich mal ansieht, was heutzutage vom Gehalt des durchschnittlichen Arbeiters für Lohnsteuer, Mehrwertsteuer, etc. draufgeht, arbeitet man zu 60% nur noch direkt für steuerliche Abgaben. Vom Rest darf man sich dann noch versichern, die Wohnung instandhalten und bezahlen, Anschaffungen tätigen, soll den Binnenmarkt ankurbeln etc. Das ist aber immer weniger möglich. Was allein nächstes Jahr auf viele Haushalte zukommt, wenn der Strompreis um 15-30% steigt, mag man sich kaum ausmalen. Die steigende Inflation bei Lebensmitteln (momentan bei ca. ~5% p.a.) wird ihr Übriges tun. Eine großangelegte Steuerreform wird uns schon seit Jahrzehnten versprochen, aber sie kommt nicht, zumindest nicht in der Form, dass der Normalbürger stärker entlastet wird. Das wird sich bald bitter rächen.

Die FDP wird wohl nur dank der Stimmen der CDU-Wähler in den Bundestag kommen, und wenn, dann nur knapp. Sie ist eine Partei, die allzu offen nur noch Lobbyarbeit betreibt und mit liberaler Politik eigtl. nichts mehr am Hut hat, eine Partei, die sich überlebt hat. Sie wird nicht genug Stimmen für eine Koalition mit der CDU bekommen (außer, es geschieht ein "Wunder"), daher wird es eine Schwarz-Rote Koalition werden, vmtl. mit Gabriel als Vizekanzler. Peer wird weiterhin Reden halten oder doch noch irgendwann Sparkassendirektor werden, mit beiden Tätigkeiten verdient er mehr, als auf dem Kanzlersessel, das ist ihm ja das Wichtigste dabei.


----------



## Empath (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> ... daher wird es eine Schwarz-Rote Koalition werden



Ist das jetzt überhaupt möglich ?


----------



## Monsjo (16. September 2013)

Was hat uns vor 2009 regiert? Richtig eine große Koalition.


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Es ist nicht nur möglich, sondern sogar sehr wahrscheinlich. Die SPD wird den Juniorpartner der CDU/CSU mimen (mit ~22-27% der Stimmen wird ihr auch sonst nicht viel übrig bleiben) und der Merkelnator seine dritte Legislaturperiode antreten. Alternativlos. Die Partei der Bessergebährenden (FDP) kann wie gesagt froh sein, wenn sie überhaupt noch im BT Platz nehmen darf und nicht endgültig in der Bedeutungslosigkeit versinkt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Das wäre eine Möglichkeit. Wenn man sich mal ansieht, was heutzutage vom Gehalt des durchschnittlichen Arbeiters für Lohnsteuer, Mehrwertsteuer, etc. draufgeht, arbeitet man zu 60% nur noch direkt für steuerliche Abgaben. Vom Rest darf man sich dann noch versichern, die Wohnung instandhalten und bezahlen, Anschaffungen tätigen, soll den Binnenmarkt ankurbeln etc. Das ist aber immer weniger möglich. Was allein nächstes Jahr auf viele Haushalte zukommt, wenn der Strompreis um 15-30% steigt, mag man sich kaum ausmalen. Die steigende Inflation bei Lebensmitteln (momentan bei ca. ~5% p.a.) wird ihr Übriges tun. Eine großangelegte Steuerreform wird uns schon seit Jahrzehnten versprochen, aber sie kommt nicht, zumindest nicht in der Form, dass der Normalbürger stärker entlastet wird. Das wird sich bald bitter rächen.



Ich sehe das ja an mir, was ich an Sozialabgaben habe. Einer, der nur halb soviel verdient wie ich, hat die gleichen Abgaben.
Das muss endlich weg.
Dafür kommt dann eine Höchstgrenze bei der Rente, ebenso werden Pensionen deckelt.
Manager bekommen maximal das 30 Fache dessen, was der Arbeitnehmer im Unternehmen verdient, der das geringste Einkommen hat (das dank Mindestlohn aber nicht ein Hungerlohn ist).
Dann sollen die Subventionen weg. Die Unternehmen machen genug Gewinne, die brauchen keine Subventionen.
Zentralisierung der Bildung, Dezentralisierung der Energieversorgung.
Geringer Mehrwertsteuersatz auf Grundprodukte, wie Nahrung, Energieversorgung, Wohnraum.
Höherer Mehrwertsteuersatz auf Luxusgüter, bzw. Dinge, die nicht der Grundversorgung dienen (z.B. rauf mit der Alkoholsteuer wie in Schweden).



beren2707 schrieb:


> Die FDP wird wohl nur dank der Stimmen der CDU-Wähler in den Bundestag kommen, und wenn, dann nur knapp. Sie ist eine Partei, die allzu offen nur noch Lobbyarbeit betreibt und mit liberaler Politik eigtl. nichts mehr am Hut hat, eine Partei, die sich überlebt hat. Sie wird nicht genug Stimmen für eine Koalition mit der CDU bekommen (außer, es geschieht ein "Wunder"), daher wird es eine Schwarz-Rote Koalition werden, vmtl. mit Gabriel als Vizekanzler. Peer wird weiterhin Reden halten oder doch noch irgendwann Sparkassendirektor werden, mit beiden Tätigkeiten verdient er mehr, als auf dem Kanzlersessel, das ist ihm ja das Wichtigste dabei.


 
Die FDP liegt ja derzeit bei 6%. Jetzt reden alle von Zweitstimmen und dann kann das passieren, was der CDU in Niedersachsen passiert ist.. weg war die Mehrheit.
Wobei ich auch mit einer schwarz/roten Koalition rechne. Merkel hat sich schon angeschmiegt. Die SPD findet das auch super, Steinbrück wird dann entsorgt (der hat eh keine Lust, irgendwie Verantwortung zu übernehmen) und dann haben wir wieder 4 Jahre Stillstand, weil sich keiner einigt.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht nur möglich, sondern sogar sehr wahrscheinlich. Die SPD wird den Juniorpartner der CDU/CSU mimen (mit ~22-27% der Stimmen wird ihr auch sonst nicht viel übrig bleiben) und der Merkelnator seine dritte Legislaturperiode antreten. Alternativlos. Die Partei der Bessergebährenden (FDP) kann wie gesagt froh sein, wenn sie überhaupt noch im BT Platz nehmen darf und nicht endgültig in der Bedeutungslosigkeit versinkt.


 
Ich denke schon, dass die FDP rein kommt, aber für eine schwarz/gelbe Mehrheit wird es nicht reichen, oder die Grünen stürzen noch weiter ab (was durchaus möglich ist).
Dann wissen aber auch die Grünen, dass man mit Steuererhöhungen keinen Wahlkampf betreiben kann und werden das in Zukunft lassen (wie alle anderen das auch nicht mehr machen, die machen nur mit Steuersenkungen und wenn die nicht kommen, wird halt darauf hingewiesen, dass ja so viel Unerwartetes dazwischen gekommen ist... ).


----------



## Empath (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Alternativlos.



Deshalb Die Alternative 

fands lüstig wie Friedmann bei ZDF letzes mal auf Bernd Lucke eingedroschen hat. 
Packt direkt die Antisemitenkeule raus  obwohl total am Thema vorbei. 

Wenn man weiter mit Islamisierung auf Kurs bleibt, wird die Tagesschau wohl bald so aussehen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZQXnGgsg61g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Empath schrieb:


> fands lüstig wie Friedmann bei ZDF letzes mal auf Bernd Lucke eingedroschen hat.
> Packt direkt die Antisemitenkeule raus  obwohl total am Thema vorbei.


 
Das macht der immer, wenn ihm die Argumente ausgehen, bzw. er eigentlich keine hat, außer den ewig gleichen Parolen.


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Das Problem an der AfD ist ja, dass die Leute eher einem ahnungslosen Versager mit Allgemeinplätzen und Geschwafel ihr Gehör schenken, als Leuten, die auch tatsächlich etwas von dem verstehen, worauf es ankommt; in Diskussionen mit Lucke standen den Parteisoldaten meistens die Fragezeichen ins Gesicht geschrieben, wenn er mal loslegte und sie vermochten meist nur schwammige Ausflüchte und Falschaussagen zu entgegnen. Aber ich habe Hoffnungen, dass sich die AfD von dieser Verleumdung als rechte Partei, Europafeinde etc. nicht zu sehr schwächen lässt und mal rechts von der CDU (die maximal noch so weit rechts wie die SPD vor vierzig Jahren ist) Themen besetzt, wo man mittlerweile bei keiner anderen Partei mehr sein Kreuzchen machen konnte, weil sie grundlegende Inhalte und Prinzipien moderner konservativer Wähler mit Füßen treten (diejenigen, die blind alles wählen, was ein "C" vorne hat, mal ausgenommen).

 Ich spiele da besonders auf den Umgang mit der Eurokrise, die Bildungsproblematik, die Migrationsprobleme etc. an. Allein was Schulpolitik (versaute G8-Einführungen, verkorkste Bologna-Reform, wissenschaftlich fragwürdige KITA-Propagierung, krampfhafte Inklusionsbestrebungen ohne Sinn und Verstand, Rückkehr zur Volks-/Gesamtschule, Zerstörung des dreigliedrigen Schulsystems, verstärkte Privatisierung der Bildung etc.) anbelangt, sind eigtl. alle etablierten Parteien aus meiner Sicht unwählbar. Daher würde ich schon allein aus diesen Gründen mein Kreuz nicht bei diesen Parteien machen.


----------



## Two-Face (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> (z.B. rauf mit der Alkoholsteuer wie in Schweden).


Sollte DAS die CSU in Bayern mal bringen, wäre das tatsächlich der erste Grund für alle Bayern sie mal nicht zu wählen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die FDP liegt ja derzeit bei 6%. Jetzt reden alle von Zweitstimmen und dann kann das passieren, was der CDU in Niedersachsen passiert ist.. weg war die Mehrheit.
> Wobei ich auch mit einer schwarz/roten Koalition rechne. Merkel hat sich schon angeschmiegt. Die SPD findet das auch super, Steinbrück wird dann entsorgt (der hat eh keine Lust, irgendwie Verantwortung zu übernehmen) und dann haben wir wieder 4 Jahre Stillstand, weil sich keiner einigt.


Ich finde das mit der Zweitstimme sowieso schwachsinnig, die FDP pocht aber natürlich gerade jetzt darauf. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass die FDP rein kommt, aber für eine schwarz/gelbe Mehrheit wird es nicht reichen, oder die Grünen stürzen noch weiter ab (was durchaus möglich ist).
> Dann wissen aber auch die Grünen, dass man mit Steuererhöhungen keinen Wahlkampf betreiben kann und werden das in Zukunft lassen (wie alle anderen das auch nicht mehr machen, die machen nur mit Steuersenkungen und wenn die nicht kommen, wird halt darauf hingewiesen, dass ja so viel Unerwartetes dazwischen gekommen ist... ).


 Bei denen sind doch sowieso nur selbstüberzeugte Schwachmaten vertreten, siehe Künast, Roth, Trittin.
Die werden nur dann ernst genommen, wenn sich solche Ereignisse wie in Stuttgart abspielen, sonst sieht man in denen doch nur die Rolle der Umweltfuzzis. Wobei mich das mit der Frauenquote am meisten stinkt, dieser Müll ist völlig überflüssig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Das Problem an der AfD ist ja, dass die Leute eher einem ahnungslosen Versager mit Allgemeinplätzen und Geschwafel ihr Gehör schenken, als Leuten, die auch tatsächlich etwas von dem verstehen, worauf es ankommt; in Diskussionen mit Lucke standen den Parteisoldaten meistens die Fragezeichen ins Gesicht geschrieben, wenn er mal loslegte und sie vermochten meist nur schwammige Ausflüchte und Falschaussagen zu entgegnen.



Lucke kennt sich ja sehr gut aus, da er vom Fach kommt.
Dass da andere nicht mithalten können, ist klar, und dann kommen die anderen eben mit Parolen, die völlig haltlos sind (wie die Maut für Ausländer).
Trotzdem liegt er meiner Meinung nach bei einigen Sachen falsch (denn auch ich kenne mich aus ).
Womit er aber Recht hat, ist die Tatsache, dass der Euro für Länder wie Griechenland oder Portugal zu stark ist, sie können ihre Währung nicht mehr abwerten, weil ihre Wirtschaftsleistung zu schwach ist.
Das war aber ein grundlegendes Problem überhaupt, denn man hat eine Währung eingeführt, ohne sich vorher auf eine gemeinsame Wirtschafts- und Sozialpolitik zu einigen.
Dazu kam dann, dass Goldman Sachs den Griechen geholfen hat, ihre Bücher so zu frisieren, dass sie in die Euro Zone reinkommen.
Und der Deckel oben drauf war dann Rot/Grün, die die Konvergenzkriterien verletzt haben und nicht bestraft wurden. Das reichte schon aus, den anderen Staaten zu zeigen, dass Verletzungen der Vereinbarungen eh keine Konsequenzen haben.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Aber ich habe Hoffnungen, dass sich die AfD von dieser Verleumdung als rechte Partei, Europafeinde etc. nicht zu sehr schwächen lässt und mal rechts von der CDU (die maximal noch so weit rechts wie die SPD vor vierzig Jahren ist) Themen besetzt, wo man mittlerweile bei keiner anderen Partei mehr sein Kreuzchen machen konnte, weil sie grundlegende Inhalte und Prinzipien moderner konservativer Wähler mit Füßen treten (diejenigen, die blind alles wählen, was ein "C" vorne hat, mal ausgenommen). Ich spiele da besonders auf den Umgang mit der Eurokrise, die Bildungsproblematik, die Migrationsprobleme etc. an. Allein was Schulpolitik (versaute G8-Einführungen, verkorkste Bologna-Reform, wissenschaftlich fragwürdige KITA-Propagierung, krampfhafte Inklusionsbestrebungen ohne Sinn und Verstand, Rückkehr zur Volks-/Gesamtschule, Zerstörung des dreigliedrigen Schulsystems, verstärkte Privatisierung der Bildung etc.) anbelangt, sind eigtl. alle etablierten Parteien aus meiner Sicht unwählbar. Daher würde ich schon allein aus diesen Gründen mein Kreuz nicht bei diesen Parteien machen.



Ich habe ja nichts gegen neue Parteien, aber ich erwarte da auch mal Konzepte. 
Die Piraten haben keine geliefert und sind deswegen zu Recht gekentert.
Jetzt erwarte ich von der AfD Konzepte und keine weiteren Parolen.
 Schlimm genug, dass die "Volksparteien" nur noch Parolen liefern. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sollte DAS die CSU in Bayern mal bringen, wäre das tatsächlich der erste Grund für alle Bayern sie mal nicht zu wählen.



Tja, ich bin gegen jede Ausnahmen. 
Und am Ende trinken die Bayern dann alkoholfreies Bier. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich finde das mit der Zweitstimme sowieso schwachsinnig, die FDP pocht aber natürlich gerade jetzt darauf.



Jop, das Wahlrecht ändern und die Zweitstimme abschaffen.
Nur noch die Politiker kommen in den Bundestag, die auch tatsächlich vom Volk gewählt wurden und ihren Wahlkreis gewonnen haben.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bei denen sind doch sowieso nur selbstüberzeugte Schwachmaten vertreten, siehe Künast, Roth, Trittin.
> Die werden nur dann ernst genommen, wenn sich solche Ereignisse wie in Stuttgart abspielen, sonst sieht man in denen doch nur die Rolle der Umweltfuzzis. Wobei mich das mit der Frauenquote am meisten stinkt, dieser Müll ist völlig überflüssig.



Hey, ich habe die Grünen gewählt.  
Aber wieso....  

BW war doch nur ein Ausrutscher, bei der nächsten Wahl wird wieder alles wie gehabt, wobei ich es gut finde, dass der Betrüger Mappus weg ist.
Das mit der Frauenquote ist eben die Basis, die drängt darauf, keine Ahnung, wieso.


----------



## Two-Face (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Um zu hundert Prozent ehrlich zu sein, nehme ich die Grünen seit dem Abgang von Joschka Fischer nicht mehr ernst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Und die Union, SPD oder die FDP sind für dich noch glaubwürdig?


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Unser Steinewerfer, der allseits beliebte Turnschuh- und Piccolo-Fischer, hat doch ganz gut zu den Grünen gepasst  - ohne Qualifikation, ohne Umsetzungsfähigkeit von Zielen und eine große Klappe. Unser Ex-MLPD-Trittin ist aber auch ein gebührender "Führer" für die Grünen, deren oberstes Ziel es scheint, ihr Weltbild allen anderen gewaltsam aufzuzwingen.

Was man von Angie, de Malheur...ähh...Maizierehttp://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...8LGp5SPscjMWhjA&bvm=bv.52164340,d.bGE&cad=rja‎, Fr. Schröder, Friedrich (Verfassungsfeind) etc. halten soll, sei dahingestellt.


----------



## Two-Face (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und die Union, SPD oder die FDP sind für dich noch glaubwürdig?


Es gibt halt eine Partei, mit der ich meine Ansichten am ehesten identifiziere und die habe ich gewählt und es waren halt nicht die Grünen.

Wenn ich jetzt ausschließlich nach Glaubwürdigkeit gehen würde könnte ich entweder gleich würfeln oder erst gar nicht mehr wählen.

Die Grünen machen sich in meinen Augen halt einfach zu lächerlich, das tun zwar andere Spitzenpolitiker auch, aber Trittin und Roth sind nunmal eine Klasse für sich.


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Die Betroffenheitsträne Roth mit ihrem abgebrochenen Studium und weltfremden Vorstellungen ist eine typische Grünen-Frontsau.  Letztens hat sie sich wieder dazu hinreißen lassen, Luckes These, man müsse die Einwanderung besser regeln und diejenige Einwanderung von Personen ohne Qualifikation oder Leistungswillen, die sich nur ins Sozialsystem flüchten, dem Sozialstaat zuliebe eindämmen, als "NPD-Sprech" abgeurteilt. Herrlich die Frau, ich würde mir ihr gern mal über so manches Thema diskutieren, sei es Bildung, Migration etc.


----------



## Two-Face (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Oder ihre Liaison mit Theo Zwanziger, dem deutschen Sepp Blatter.

Ihre selbsgerechtes Auftreten als Allerweltsfrau war sowieso immer das Novum, typische Spitzenpolitikerin mit Hang zur Reaktionskritik und dem unbeugsamen Willen sich nicht zu beugen.
(wobei letzteres schon ein wenig nach Frau Merte klingt)

Bei der AZ saß sie auch mal auf der Couch und hat lauthals über Walter Mixa abgelästert, das fand' ich damals aber doch genial.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Unser Steinewerfer, der allseits beliebte Turnschuh- und Piccolo-Fischer, hat doch ganz gut zu den Grünen gepasst  - ohne Qualifikation, ohne Umsetzungsfähigkeit von Zielen und eine große Klappe. Unser Ex-MLPD-Trittin ist aber auch ein gebührender "Führer" für die Grünen, deren oberstes Ziel es scheint, ihr Weltbild allen anderen gewaltsam aufzuzwingen.



Die Grünen hatten schon immer ein Personalproblem.
Wenn sich Leute wie Claudia Roth nach ganz oben kommen, frage ich mich, ob es denn keine Alternativen gibt.... 

Und, jetzt mal ernsthaft, als Außenminister kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Da labert man nur, kritisiert hier und da herum und passt sich dem Protokoll an. Schon läuft das.
Dass Westerwelle das nicht hin bekommt, zeigt, dass er als Politiker komplett unfähig und eine totale Fehlbesetzung ist.
Leider kann man das inzwischen bei relativ vielen Politikern auf Ministerebene sagen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gibt halt eine Partei, mit der ich meine Ansichten am ehesten identifiziere und die habe ich gewählt und es waren halt nicht die Grünen.
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt ausschließlich nach Glaubwürdigkeit gehen würde könnte ich entweder gleich würfeln oder erst gar nicht mehr wählen.
> 
> Die Grünen machen sich in meinen Augen halt einfach zu lächerlich, das tun zwar andere Spitzenpolitiker auch, aber Trittin und Roth sind nunmal eine Klasse für sich.



Ich finde es respektabel, dass die Grünen mit Steuererhöhungen Wahlkampf machen, auch wenn das nach hinten los gegangen ist (was es immer tut).
Blöd ist natürlich der Veggi Day, was aber auch an den Medien liegt (Bild), denn die haben die Sache extrem negativ dargestellt.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Die Betroffenheitsträne Roth mit ihrem abgebrochenen Studium und weltfremden Vorstellungen ist eine typische Grünen-Frontsau.  Letztens hat sie sich wieder dazu hinreißen lassen, Luckes These, man müsse die Einwanderung besser regeln und diejenige Einwanderung von Personen ohne Qualifikation oder Leistungswillen, die sich nur ins Sozialsystem flüchten, dem Sozialstaat zuliebe eindämmen, als "NPD-Sprech" abgeurteilt. Herrlich die Frau, ich würde mir ihr gern mal über so manches Thema diskutieren, sei es Bildung, Migration etc.



Es gibt eine Menge Politiker, mit denen ich sehr gerne mal ein intensives Gespräch führen würde, nur weiß ich jetzt schon, dass da nichts bei raus kommt, da die Politiker nur Standard Phrasen herunterbeten und sonst keine Ahnung vom Thema haben.


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Grünen hatten schon immer ein Personalproblem....


Es zeigt sich eben, dass die Parteien in ihrer Struktur vermehrt Charakterköpfe absägen und unfähige Duckmäuser und Arschkriecher in Positionen kommen, wo sie nichts zu suchen haben. Das hat man an den zahllosen Wechseln bei Ministern (und auch dem letzten Bundespräsidenten) gesehen. Ein Grund, warum es immer bedeutungsloser wurde, wen man wählt, weil man nicht mal mehr Identifikationsfiguren hat. Wer abgesehen von Merkel ist bei der CDU noch irgendwie politisch ernsthaft von Bedeutung, sie hat ja jeden, der ihr hätte gefährlich werden können, entweder abgesägt oder weggelobt? Bei der SPD schauts neben Peer (der bald weg ist), Gabriel und Kraft (nächste Kanzlerkandidatin der SPD, zumindest vom aktuellen Stand aus) auch recht mager aus.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Menge Politiker, mit denen  ich sehr gerne mal ein intensives Gespräch führen würde, nur weiß ich  jetzt schon, dass da nichts bei raus kommt, da die Politiker nur  Standard Phrasen herunterbeten und sonst keine Ahnung vom Thema  haben.


Einer der Gründe, warum ich hoffe, das sich die AfD im BT festsetzen kann, weil sie für sämtliche Bereiche Fachpersonal in ihren Reihen führen. Was wohl dabei herauskäme, wenn plötzlich fähiges Personal mit diesen Themen betraut wäre und nicht mehr ungebildete Phrasendrescher und Kameragreiner ohne wirkliche politische oder rhetorische Befähigung, die nie nur von ihren Staatsekretären oder gar privaten Beraterfirmen abhängig sind und sich ein Leben lang hochgebuckelt und -geschleimt haben, hach, das wäre schön


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Es zeigt sich eben, dass die Parteien in ihrer Struktur vermehrt Charakterköpfe absägen und unfähige Duckmäuser und Arschkriecher in Positionen kommen, wo sie nichts zu suchen haben.



Jop, was auch logisch ist, weil es eben die Zweitstimme gibt und Politiker, die ihren Wahlkreis verloren haben, über die Liste in den Bundestag rutschen, die das Volk darin nicht haben will, dann merkt man, welchen Einfluss eine Partei inzwischen hat.
Wer also ganz oben in der Hierarchie hockt, kann mit entscheiden, wer neben ihm in den Bundestag sitzt. Vetternwirtschaft wird also gefördert und belohnt.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Das hat man an den zahllosen Wechseln bei Ministern (und auch dem letzten Bundespräsidenten) gesehen. Ein Grund, warum es immer bedeutungsloser wurde, wen man wählt, weil man nicht mal mehr Identifikationsfiguren hat. Wer abgesehen von Merkel ist bei der CDU noch irgendwie politisch ernsthaft von Bedeutung, sie hat ja jeden, der ihr hätte gefährlich werden können, entweder abgesägt oder weggelobt? Bei der SPD schauts neben Peer (der bald weg ist), Gabriel und Kraft (nächste Kanzlerkandidatin der SPD, zumindest vom aktuellen Stand aus) auch recht mager aus.



Zu den Bundespräsidenten habe ich ja schon was gesagt, Merkel und ihre Fehlentscheidungen, die dazu führten, dass wir nun zwei Kostenfaktoren haben, die nichts mehr einbringen.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Einer der Gründe, warum ich hoffe, das sich die AfD im BT festsetzen kann, weil sie für sämtliche Bereiche Fachpersonal in ihren Reihen führen. Was wohl dabei herauskäme, wenn plötzlich fähiges Personal mit diesen Themen betraut wäre und nicht mehr ungebildete Phrasendrescher und Kameragreiner ohne wirkliche politische oder rhetorische Befähigung, die nie nur von ihren Staatsekretären oder gar privaten Beraterfirmen abhängig sind und sich ein Leben lang hochgebuckelt und -geschleimt haben, hach, das wäre schön


 
Das sehe ich noch nicht, denn ich habe noch keine Meinung zur Energiepolitik, Migrationspolitik, Sozialpolitik und Bildungspolitik gesehen.


----------



## Yassen (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Erstmal möchte ich wissen für was der Thread erstellt wurde. Zum diskutieren über fähige / unfähige Politiker und Wahlprogramme oder  zum Thema wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?

Zugleich gilt:

*"Wer unschuldig ist werfe den ersten Stein"*


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Und was bringt uns die Phrase? Möchtest du damit deine Befähigung für die Politik demonstrieren? Ursprünglich ist der Thread dafür gedacht, wer wählen geht und aus welchen Beweggründen dies geschieht oder eben nicht. Eine gesunde politische Diskussion zur Kreuzchenfindung gehört ebenso dazu, solange man sich nicht an die Gurgel geht (wie bereits geschehen). Dazu ein Zitat von Pokerclock:


> Ich darf euch auffordern bitte wieder ausdrücklich und ausschließlich zum Thema Bundestagswahl zu diskutieren.


 Damit sollte alles klar sein, oder?


----------



## Two-Face (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Aaaalter.

Habe mir grade ein paar Kommentare der bayerischen Landtagswähler auf der AZ reingezogen, der Blog von diesem Typen aus meinem Landkreis ist einfach zum Heulen.

Soll ich mal verlinken?


----------



## Monsjo (16. September 2013)

Immer gerne. 
Gibt es Anfängertipps beim wählen, ich darf "üben"?


----------



## Two-Face (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Also gut, aber ich habe gewarnt.
Unser seliger Franz Josef- Strauß würde stolz sein auf dieses Wahlergebnis

Und dann wundert man sich noch über die bayerischen Wähler.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ist ja geil.... 
"_Die bayerischen Wähler glauben nicht an jeden Mist was sie uns vorgaukeln wollten_."

Wie war das noch mit der PKW Maut für Ausländer? 
Und Seehofer bleibt ja dabei.
Nach Bayern-Wahl: Seehofer will Pkw-Maut durchsetzen - n-tv.de
Ich bin mal sehr neugierig, wie er das durchsetzen will. 

Ach, und die FDP fängt schon an mit der Zweitstimmenkampagne. 
Bundestagswahl : Riskantes Zweitstimmen-Spiel von FDP und CDU - Nachrichten Politik - Wahlen - Bundestagswahl 2013 - DIE WELT


----------



## Empath (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Die bringen immer wieder Gott ins Spiel. Irgendwie sollte man Religion und Politik trennen können. Ist ja glaub ich kein Mittelalter mehr.


Mal eine gute Nachricht (zwar nicht für beren   ) :

*AfD-Geldbombe löst Wahlkampfbeben aus*


----------



## Pagz (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Die AfD hat nicht genug Geld und muss deswegen im Internet nach Spenden bitten. Für wen soll das eine gute Nachricht sein?


----------



## beren2707 (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Sind halt keine etablierte Partei, die Millionen € von privaten Spendern (Privatleute, Firmen etc. bekommt), aus ihren Mitgliedsbeiträgen und Steuergeldern für den Wahlkampf aufwenden kann; CDU und SPD geben jeweils >20 Millionen € aus, ein Klacks. Die ~430k € sollten für den Endspurt reichen. Ich bin ja schon beruhigt, dass hier ringsum auf den Käffern Plakate von denen Hängen, denn die Versuche der gleichgeschalteten Presse liefen ja verstärkt darauf hinaus, sie größtenteils aus dem Gedächtnis zu löschen und wenn man mal über sie berichtete, dann mit eindeutigen Artikeln in Richtung Europhasser, Ausländerfeinde, rechte Partei etc.


----------



## der-sack88 (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Empath schrieb:


> Die bringen immer wieder Gott ins Spiel. Irgendwie sollte man Religion und Politik trennen können. Ist ja glaub ich kein Mittelalter mehr.
> 
> 
> Mal eine gute Nachricht (zwar nicht für beren   ) :
> ...


 
Was ist das denn für eine Seite?

"Demzufolge wird ein AfD-Erdrutschsieg einige Tage vor der Bundestagswahl 2013 immer wahrscheinlicher."
"AfD – mit einem Wirbelsturm ins Parlament"
"Alternative für Deutschland – mehrere Generationen sprengen die Sklavenketten, fordern wieder vorbildhaft wahren Frieden, legen ewige Schuldszenarien gänzlich ab als Volk und setzen ein Zeichen gegen staatlich bezahlte, gewaltsame Provokateure."

Wirklich lustig.

"Jahrzehntelang wählten Bürger kontinuierlich SPD, CDU, Grüne oder FDP – Politiker, welche Deutschland verraten und verkauft."

Die besonders kreative Verwendung der deutschen Sprache in diesem Satz zeigt das geistige Niveau der Verfasser dieser Zeilen.

Nee, im Ernst: irgendwie kommt mir dieses Gehype aus den eigenen Reihen und von Seiten der Fanboys noch sehr spanisch vor. Diese Vorstellung, dass die AfD alles anders machen wird und Deutschland im Alleingang "retten" wird bzw. könnte, halte ich doch für ein bisschen übertrieben. Entweder sie zieht nicht in den Bundestag ein, was ich momentan noch für sehr wahrscheinlich halte, und wird wieder vergessen, oder sie zieht in den Bundestag ein und wird sich so gut es geht an die anderen Parteien anpassen. Wenn die wirklich was in ihre Richtung bewegen könnten, würde mich das doch sehr überraschen. Und zwar negativ, ich halte nach wie vor nichts von denen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Es gibt ja das Parteiengesetz (früher mal Wahlkampfkostenerstattung genannt). Darin ist festgelegt, dass die Höhe des Geldes, das die Partei bekommt, abhängig von der Anzahl der Stimmen ist.
Pro Stimme gibt es zwischen 70 und 85 Cent. Dazu kommen noch die Zuwendungen, die wieder abhängig von der Anzahl der Mitglieder der Partei ist.
Die Union bekommt dabei rund 54 Millionen Euro aus staatlichen Mitteln, die SDP 43 Millionen und die kleinen Parteien immerhin noch rund 10 Millionen.

Die Union hat Gesamteinnahmen von rund 200 Millionen Euro.
Die SPD hat rund 160 Millionen Euro.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Nee, im Ernst: irgendwie kommt mir dieses Gehype aus den eigenen Reihen und von Seiten der Fanboys noch sehr spanisch vor. Diese Vorstellung, dass die AfD alles anders machen wird und Deutschland im Alleingang "retten" wird bzw. könnte, halte ich doch für ein bisschen übertrieben. Entweder sie zieht nicht in den Bundestag ein, was ich momentan noch für sehr wahrscheinlich halte, und wird wieder vergessen, oder sie zieht in den Bundestag ein und wird sich so gut es geht an die anderen Parteien anpassen. Wenn die wirklich was in ihre Richtung bewegen könnten, würde mich das doch sehr überraschen. Und zwar negativ, ich halte nach wie vor nichts von denen...


 
Es ist ja letztlich genauso, wen du fragt, wer ein TV Duell gewonnen hat.
Unions Anhänger sagen natürlich Merkel und loben einzelne Punkte.
SPD Anhänger sagen Steinbrück und nennen die wichtigen Faktoren, wieso er gewonnen hat.

So schleimt jeder für sich, und genau das ist meiner Meinung nach auch hier anzutreffen.
Irgendwelche Typen, die die Partei super finden, denken sich hanebüchene Sachen aus und veröffentlichen die.
Andere glauben das dann und verbreiten das weiter und am Ende wird das dann als Fakt hingestellt.

Die Realität ist aber eine andere, denn die AfD liegt nach letzten Umfragen immer noch bei 4%.


----------



## beren2707 (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Die Statistiken sind aber nicht die "Realität". Emnid, Forsa, infratest dimap etc. veröffentlichen, sofern sie es für angebracht halten, optimierte Fassungen, um nicht einen Hype um kleinere Parteien entstehen zu lassen (mehrfach geschehen, besonders was Reps und NPD anging; diesmal trifft es die AfD). Außerdem wären die die Ergebnisse, selbst wenn sie "echt" wären, allein schon rein rechnerisch mehreren Prozentpunkten Schwankung ausgesetzt. Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass die AfD im BT landen wird. Die Piraten werden es mit deutlichem Abstand nicht schaffen.


----------



## der-sack88 (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Meines Wissens nach sind die Zuwendungen nicht direkt abhängig von der Mitgliederanzahl. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, gibts pro durch Mitgliedsbeiträge oder Spenden erwirtschafteten Euro 35 Cent vom Staat, gedeckelt bei 3300€ pro realer Person. Und Geld für Stimmen gibts ab 1% bei Bundestagswahlen bzw. 0,5% bei Landtagswahlen. Um Geld zu bekommen müsste die AfD also erstmal über 1% kommen ().
Diese Spendenaktion ist aber natürlich geschickt, wenn es vom Staat nochmal 35% drauf gibt.

Und mit den Umfragen ist das so eine Sache... das eine Institut steht der SPD nahe, das andere der CDU... 
Dazu gabs übrigens auch gerade was von der AfD zu lesen.
Zoff um Umfragedaten: AfD kassiert Schlappe im Rechtsstreit mit Forsa


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Daraus beziehe ich meine Prognosen.
Infratest dimap


----------



## beren2707 (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Laut wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse ist die Reliabilität dieser Umfragen lediglich bei ca. 70%. Heißt also, 30% der Ergebnisse (Prozentwerte aller Parteien) sind inkorrekt verteilt. Dies führt dazu, dass Parteien, die in Prognosen deutlich vorne lagen, am Wahltag plötzlich abrutschen und kleinere Parteien ungewöhnlich hinzugewinnen können (und umgekehrt).

Mal als Beispiel:
Eine kürzlich durchgeführte Umfrage von Infratest dimap zur Bayernwahl beinhaltete folgende Werte:


CDU: 47% (Endergebnis: 47,7%).
SPD: 21% (20,6%).
Grüne: 11% (8,6%, also insgesamt 22% weniger Anteil an den Stimmen als prognostiziert).
FDP: 3% (3,3%)
Linke: 3% (2,1 %, also insges. 30% weniger als prognostiziert).
Freie Wähler: 7% (9,0 %, also insges. 28% mehr als prognostiziert).
Piraten: Nicht in Befragung eingeschlossen (ja, das geht, die Auftraggeber entscheiden über den Parteienpool; 2%)
Sonstige: 8% (nicht aufgeschlüsselt, man möchte ja die kleinen Parteien nicht zu sehr ins Licht rücken; jedenfalls: Bayernpartei: 2,1%, ÖDP: 2%, REP: 1%, Frankenpartei 0,7%, NPD: 0,6%, Die Freiheit und Frauenliste jeweils 0,1%; insges. entfielen auf die sonstigen Parteien 6,7% der Stimmen, also absolut gesehen ~17% weniger Anteile als prognostiziert. Mit den sicherlich dort reingerechneten Piraten wären es nur unbedeutend mehr Stimmen als prognostiziert).
Es fällt auf, dass die Ergebnisse teilweise recht exakt das Endergebnis treffen, aber auch mitunter brachial abweichen. Würde man davon ausgehen, dass die AfD Umfragewerte von 4% hätte, dann könnte man davon ausgehen, dass dieses Ergebnis entweder eintrifft oder um bis zu 30% nach unten wie oben abweichen könnte, also wären beispielsweise 5,2% oder auch nur 2,8% möglich. Ich gehe jedoch davon aus, dass wir die AfD bei >6% sehen werden, sofern nicht die nächsten Tage noch massiv gegen sie geschossen wird oder sich die potentiellen Wähler dank der manipulierten Umfragewerte verunsichern lassen.

Man darf dabei auch nie vergessen, wer die Auftraggeber dieser jeweiligen Umfragen sind (zumeist öffentlichrechtliche Sender, die fest in der Hand etablierter Parteien sind, zumeist CDU und SPD). Der Adressatenbezug der Ergebnisse darf nie vergessen werden, denn diese Umfragen sind nie urteilsfrei erstellt worden und dienen primär dazu, ein politisches Bild zu erzeugen, um größere Überraschungen im Wahlergebnis allein durch Aufzeigen der Unmöglichkeit einer Änderung der politischen Landschaft im Keim ersticken zu lassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ja, aber ob die Grünen nun 11 oder 8,6% erreichen, ist relativ egal.
Ebenso bei den Linken, denn die Grünen sind so oder so im Landtag und die Linken so oder so draußen.
Und bei den großen Parteien passte es ja.


----------



## beren2707 (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Naja, das macht schon was aus (Sitze sind Sitze) und jede Stimme bringt Bares. Es ist nur die Frage, inwieweit die Ergebnisse nicht auch mit dafür sorgen, dass die Ergebnisse so ausfallen, da Anhänger mancher Parteien zuhause bleiben (reicht eh, reicht nicht) oder, um ihre Stimme nicht zu vergeuden (lang lebe die 5%-Hürde ) eben eine der etablierten Parteien wählen. Wer sich ausgiebieg mit den Umfragen beschäftigt (und den Umständen, wie die Ergebnisse zustande kommen, wie die Fragen aufgebaut sind, wer die Auftraggeber sind etc.), der kann diesen eigtl. nur so weit glauben, wie er einen Elefanten schmeißen kann. Ich traue den Umfragen kein Stück, seitdem ich mich ausgiebig mit diesen Instituten beschäftigen durfte. Was da geht, darf man aber öffentlich nicht sagen, denn das wäre Rufschädigung, zumal sie sich i.d.R. im rechtlichen Rahmen bewegen. Ich nenne es gezielte Manipulation zum Machterhalt der Volksparteien, aber das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung, die ich hier nicht weiter ausführen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Die Umfragen sind auch nur ein Anhaltspunkt. Dass die nicht 100% genau sind, sollte klar sein, aber man kann dadurch einen Trend absehen und bei den Grünen zeichnet sich so langsam ein Debakel ab.
In Bayern lagen die Umfragen mal bei 16%.
Dann kam die Sache mit der Steuerpolitik und die Umfragen gingen in den Keller. Das Ende war eben, dass die Grünen im Bayern weniger Stimmen haben als die Freien Wähler.
Und im Bund ist ein ähnlicher Trend zu sehen. Auch hier sind die Grünen im freien Fall und ich rechne damit, dass sie weniger Stimmen bekommen werden als in den Umfragen.

Da sieht man aber auch, dass es doch mehr Wechselwähler gibt, als viele glauben.

Und das habe ich hinbekommen, obwohl ich deine Absätze im Text nur erahnen konnte.


----------



## beren2707 (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ja, wieder die leidigen Absätze.  Ich schreib doch so gern am Stück.

Bei den Grünen ist in der Tat ein Debakel zu erwarten, und das mit Ansage. Ich rechne allenfalls mit ~8% der Stimmen, die Linke wird bei ~6% dümpeln. So gespannt auf den Wahlausgang war ich noch nie, kanns kaum noch erwarten (auch wennes für mich pers. vlt. eine große Enttäuschung geben könnte, aber das ist dann mein Pech). Allerdings hoffe ich zumindest auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner, eine Große Koalition (das geringste Übel aus dem aktuellen Wählerwillen) und schwache Grüne und Linke im Bundestag, die FDP könnte von mir aus auch gleich draußenbleiben. Solange wir nicht Rot-Rot-Grün bekommen, ist mir eigentlich das absolute Ergebnis recht egal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

wenn die Grünen nicht mal 10% erreichen und die Linken bei 8% liegen, müsste die SDP schon deutlich über 30% kriegen, damit es für die Dreier Konstellation reicht und das glaube ich nicht, dafür ist die Union wieder zu stark. Ich rechne mit einem Ergebnis von mehr als 40% für die schwarze soße. 
Und die FDP wir mit Ach und Krach reinrutschen. So 5,2%.


----------



## beren2707 (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich rechne mit... 


CDU/CSU: 36-38%
SPD: 22-25%
Grüne: 7-9%
Linke: 6-8%
FDP: 4-6%
AfD: 4-8% (keine genauen Schätzungen möglich)
Piraten: 2-4% (ebenso schwer abzuschätzen, aber für den BT-Einzug wird es keinesfalls reichen)
Sonstige: Rest
Kann aber auch ganz anders kommen.  Allerdings wird an einer Großen Koalition nicht mehr zu rütteln sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Mein tipp ist CDU bei über 40%.
Die SDP erreicht 26%.
Alle anderen unter 10%. die FDP hauchdünn drin, aber für eine Fortsetzung reicht es nicht.
Es bleibt eigentlich nur schwarz/rot und dann mit Gabriel statt Steinbrück.
Aber ich kann mir Gabriel nicht als Außenminister vorstellen (denn den Außenminister Posten will der Juniorpartner immer haben).


----------



## beren2707 (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

So ähnlich wird es wohl kommen, ich hoffe nur, die CDU landet bei 40% oder (besser) weniger.
Auf das Merkel/Gabriel-Duo wirds rauslaufen. 
Besser als Westerwelle (der schlechteste Außenminister aller Zeiten, selbst Fischer war besser) wäre Gabriel allemal, wobei ich auch nicht wüsste, wer es sonst machen sollte. Kraft wird wohl zugunsten ihrer zukünftigen Kanzlerkandidatur nicht den Vizekanzler oder den Außenministerposten besetzen, aber wer weiß. Solange Peer wieder brav Vorträge hält oder Münzen auf der Sparkasse stapelt, soll mir alles recht sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Gabriel wird die Speerspitze der SPD werden, wenn es zur Koalition mit der Union kommt.
Und dann will er natürlich den Außenminister Job haben (das wollen sie alle, egal wie vor der Wahl umhergedruckst wird).
Schon Westerwelle hat vor 4 Jahren gesagt, dass ihm das Ministerium egal ist, Hauptsache Inhalte () und am Ende ist er dann Außenminister geworden, obwohl er von Außenpolitik null Ahnung hat.
Aber das ist eben das Prestige trächtige Ministerium und das wird traditionell vom Vizekanzler und Chef des Juniorpartners besetzt (und das ist eben bei der SDP Gabriel).
Dann zocken sie sich das Umweltministerium ab und das Finanzministerium wollen sie sicher auch gerne haben (das ist das wichtigste Ministerium).
Das Bildungsministerium kann man sich dagegen in die Haare schmieren, weil Bildung Ländersache ist.


----------



## Adi1 (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Jo, auf eine große Koalition wird es wohl hinauslaufen.

Ich hoffe allerdings, dass die AfD den Einzug in den Bundestag schafft.

Schon durch deren parlamentarischen Anfragen, wird langsam die Wahrheit über die Eurokrise an Licht kommen.
Von wegen, die aktuelle Regierung habe wohl durchdacht, Ihre Entscheidungen getroffen .

Völlig planlos, und von den Banken und Hedgefonds getrieben, Rettungsschirme gespannt, damit die Zockerei weitergehen kann.
Wehe uns, diese festgelegten Summen werden wirklich benötigt und abgerufen.

Dann beginnt die Party erst richtig.


----------



## Empath (18. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Traumhafte CDU Europa Politik

Neue Zuwanderer bekommen sofort Hartz4

Anhang : Deutschland Lohndumping Weltmeister



> „Wir müssen Strukturreformen durchsetzen, auch auf dem deutschen  Arbeitsmarkt, um wettbewerbsfähig zu bleiben.“ (Wolfgang Schäuble)


----------



## beren2707 (21. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Als kleine Anmerkung zu der Beeinflussung von Wahlentscheidungen und den Umfragewerten:
Wochenlang berichteten die gängigen Forschungsinstitute von Werten im Bereich von 2-3% für die AfD, also deutlich von der 5%-Hürde entfernt. Jetzt, direkt vor der Wahl, springen diese "plötzlich" in den Bereich von 4-5%. Diese Annäherung an die 5%-Hürde erfolgt aus dem Grund, dass sich die Wahlinstitute nicht komplett blamieren möchten, weil sie die Ergebnisse so lange (im Interesse der etablierten Parteien) nach unten korrigierten. Zusätzlich erfolgen vermehrt die Hinweise, dass die Ergebnisse der AfD nicht repräsentativ ermittelbar seien und die AfD großes Potential noch oben wie unten besitze, um sich nicht im Nachhinein grober Meinungsbeeinflussung und der Lächerlichkeit preisgeben zu müssen. Wer vermehrt die letzten Tage die Journale von Springer, Bertelsmann & Co. gelesen hat, der wird feststellen, dass zunehmend Berichte über die AfD gestreut werden hinsichtlich ihrer Unwählbarkeit (SZ, welche in einem Artikel die AfD und deren Wähler als intellektuelle Irre bezeichnete, ähnliche Berichte in Stern, BILD, Spiegel etc.). Die Verleumdungen, sie sei eine rechte Partei von Europafeinden, werden auch nicht leiser. 

Welche Interessen und Auftraggeber dahinter stehen, darf sich jeder selbst ausmalen. Es zeigt mMn eines: Die etablierten Parteien haben Angst und versuchen alles in ihrer Macht stehende zu tun um so viele Wähler wie möglich von einer Wahl der AfD abzuhalten. Ob ihnen das gelingen wird werden wir morgen abend sehen. Es wird die Schicksalswahl der letzten Jahre sein, die aufzeigen wird, wohin die Reise (auch der Demokratie in diesem Lande) gehen wird. Sollte es die AfD nicht schaffen, dann wird Merkel dies als Bestätigung der Wähler ihrer EU- und Krisen-Politik auffassen und die nächsten Jahre werden sicherlich ähnlich "erfolgreich" wie die letzten vier Jahre, da im BT abgesehen von den Linken keine einzige Partei mehr wirklich Oppositionsarbeit leistet (eine der wenigen Leistungen, die man dieser Partei zugestehen muss ).

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf das morgige Ergebnis und erhoffe mir eine Abkehr vom alternativlosen Einheitsbrei, der momentan den BT bevölkert. Nach meinen Infos (sofern sie zutreffend sind und nicht den negativstmöglichen Ausschlag nach unten nehmen), steht die AfD mit anderthalb Beinen im Bundestag mit 6-11% (Ausschlag um 30% nach unten wie oben möglich, also zw. 4,2-14,3%, je nach Umfrage (nein, das beinhaltet nicht die Statistiken vom ÖRF oder Springer & Co. )).


----------



## Yassen (21. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Hast du eine Quelle für deine Behauptungen? Oder sind das einfach nur Vermutungen die du anderen Leuten mitteilen willst ?


----------



## beren2707 (21. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Nein, Quellen darf ich keine dafür nennen, da nicht öffentlich.
Lege es in Verschwörungstheorien und Wunschträumen ab und warte bis morgen um 18:00 Uhr. Dann werden wir sehen, wie gesagt, die öffentlich einsehbaren Umfragen von Forsa, Emnid, infratest dimap etc. kann man in der Pfeife rauchen. Das weiß man aber auch nur, wenn man in dem Bereich arbeitet oder sich mit diesen Instituten beruflich auseinandersetzt. Der Gehalt von diesen "Umfragen" ist etwa so, wie wenn ein Uninformierter in den MediaMarkt geht und glaubt, was dort angepriesen wird. Vlt. macht es das etwas verständlicher.


----------



## hendrosch (21. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Was bin ich froh das zumindest bis jetzt niemand dafür abgestimmt hat :


> [X] Nein, ich gehe sicher nicht wählen, da meine favorisierte Partei   wohl an der 5%-Hürde scheitern wird und ich es daher gleich lasse.


Denn so eine Einstellung geht gar nicht. Wenn das alle denken ists wohl klar das die Partei die 5% Hürde nicht schaffen kann.

Ich bin leider noch nicht 18 und darf deshalb noch nicht wählen.


----------



## beren2707 (21. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Das freut allerdings, auch wenn die Medien und manche Politiker nicht müde sind zu betonen, dass kleine Parteien der Demokratie in Deutschland schaden würden (denn Pluralität in einer Demokratie ist ja per se schlecht ) und jede Stimme für Piraten, AfD, FW etc. vergeudet ist und die Anhänger deswegen erst gar nicht wählen gehen müssten.


----------



## sfc (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Interessant wird es meiner Meinung nach auch, sollten FDP und AfD beide knapp den Einzug ins Parlament verpassen. Wenn man dann noch von drei Prozent bei den Piraten ausgeht und diverse Sonstige annimmt, fielen schlimmstenfalls 15+ Prozent der Stimmen unter den Tisch. Letztlich hätten die Etablierten dann mit ihrem Argument, man hätte die Stimme verschenkt, sogar recht. Ich würde mir dann aber die Frage stellen, ob es überhaupt demokratisch ist, einen so großen Teil der Stimmen einfach auszublenden. Dass SPD und Grüne in Schleswig-Holstein mit der dänischen Minderheit koalieren, für die keine Fünfprozenthürde gilt und die eigentlich gar nicht im Parlament wären, müsste ja eigentlich für eine Absenkung oder gar Abschaffung der 5-Prozent-Hürde sprechen. Ich bin gespannt, ob sich beide Parteien dafür einsetzen, sollten zu viele Stimmen für Nichtig erklärt werden.


----------



## beren2707 (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich kann dir versprechen, dass sie das wohl niemals tun würden, denn die 5%-Hürde zementiert die Macht sämtlicher im BT sitzender Parteien.


----------



## Seeefe (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Naja ich finde die 5%-Hürde ist richtig, zu viele Parteien im BT bringen am Ende niemanden mehr vorran.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja ich finde die 5%-Hürde ist richtig, zu viele Parteien im BT bringen am Ende niemanden mehr vorran.


 
Finde ich auch.
Das war bei der Weimarer Republik damals auch das Problem. Da waren so viele Parteien im Reichstag dass es zur Lähmung des politischen Betriebs kam.

Aber ich glaube nicht dass die AfD auf einmal 10% der Stimmen bekommt.


----------



## Monsjo (22. September 2013)

Ich glaube das wäre die beste Lösung: Es gibt die Möglichkeit für Regelungen, mit denen sowohl das Ziel der Stimmenkonzentration als auch das Ziel der Widerspiegelung des Wählerwillens annähernd erreicht würde. Zum Beispiel könnte der Wähler durch die Angabe einer oder mehrerer Alternativstimmen festlegen, welche Partei 'seine Stimme bekommen soll, falls die von ihm bevorzugte Partei an der Sperrklausel scheitert (Stimmweitergabe-Option). Dies würde den Wählerwillen besser widerspiegeln und jede Stimme annähernd zum gleichen Erfolgswert führen.

(Faul aus Wikipedia kopiert.)


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Es gibt doch die Zweitstimme.
Der Wähler kann also seinen Favoriten im Wahlkreis geben und mit der Zweitstimme eine andere Partei wählen.


----------



## Monsjo (22. September 2013)

Jetzt wird man zum taktischen wählen gezwungen, durch diese andere Regelung ist man nicht mehr festgelegt, da man seine Stimmte praktisch kaum an Kleinparteien "verschwenden" kann. Sollte meine Partei XYZ an der 5%-Hürde scheitern, gilt meine Alternativstimme, für ABF, die im Bundestag ist und noch mehr Prozent bekommt.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich finde den Ausdruck schwachsinnig dass man die Stimme nicht an den kleinen verschwenden soll.
Auch die CDU war mal eine kleine Partei und fing an und wenn man die damals auch verweigert hätte gäbe es keinen Kanzler Merkel.
Was jetzt nicht sooo schlimm wäre.


----------



## Monsjo (22. September 2013)

Mir ist nichts anderes eingefallen, wollte nur was erläutern. 
Klar war selbst die CDU mal klein, aber durch die Alternativstimme wäre mehr Dynamik drin.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Aber wozu eine Dynamik?
Was nützt es wenn man viele kleine Parteien hat die alle an der 5% Hürde scheitern und es dann 25% sind die die kleinen Parteien gewählt haben?

Ich habe mich ja über Seehofer scheckig gelacht. 
Der meinte tatsächlich -- weil er 47% der Stimmen bekommen hat -- dass jeder zweite Bayer ihn gewählt hat. Dabei haben nur 2/3 aller Bayern überhaupt gewählt.


----------



## OctoCore (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

So, ihr ganzen Rumtröter  - mal was Anderes:
Wer war denn bis jetzt schon wählen?

Ich schon - in aller Frühe. Heute ist (zumindest hier) auch ein Spitzenwetter, um mal vor die Tür zu gehen.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich gehe nachher mit meiner Frau zur Wahl.


----------



## Monsjo (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich war grad, zwar nur ein Bürgerbegehren, aber dieses Recht nicht war zunehmen, fände ich Unmöglich.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Bist du nicht 16?


----------



## Monsjo (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Mit 16 darf ich bei Bürgerbegehren teilnehmen.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Das stimmt aber nicht an Wahlen.


----------



## Monsjo (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Wenn das im selben Gebäude ist und in der selben Urne landet, kann man das doch wählen gehen nennen, ich hatte zwar nur Ja oder Nein zur Auswahl, aber ich hatte einen Wisch und alles.  

Man kann es auch Probelauf nennen.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Mach bei Ja und Nein ein kreuz.


----------



## Pagz (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Derzeitiger Stand: 
Afd: 4,9   
FDP: 4,7


----------



## Yassen (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Die Hochrechnung des ZDF

CDU/CSU 42,5 Prozent, SPD 26,5 Prozent, FDP 4,5, Linke 8,5.* Grüne 8
*

Noch ist alles möglich


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Mit über 40 Prozent bei der CDU/CSU habe ich gerechnet. 
Über die FDP freue ich mich. 
Die CDU ist knapp vor einer absoluten Mehrheit der Sitze. 
Für Rot/Rot/Grün würde es reichen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Pagz schrieb:


> Derzeitiger Stand:
> Afd: 4,9
> FDP: 4,7


Das ist auch das einzig positive Fazit dieser Wahl, offene Arbeitsverweigerung und Wählertäuschung (FDP) wird ab und an doch mal bestraft vom Wähler ... 



Gut, Merkel bleibt Kanzlerin, das war eh zu erwarten, aber dass die Gurkentruppe rund um die Lobby-Marionetten der FDP den dicksten Arschtritt in der Geschichte der Bundesrepublik bekommen haben macht das ganze halbwegs erträglich, an Miss Raute beissen wir uns nächstes Mal die Zähne aus. = )


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Vielleicht fällt Gabriel doch um und mach es mit den Linken.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Vielleicht fällt Gabriel doch um und mach es mit den Linken.


 Wird wahrscheinlich nicht passieren, weil die Linke der heutigen SPD zu sozial ist .... aber es hätte etwas lustiges, Merkel, die kurz davor stehen würde alleine regieren zu können mit dem besten CDU Ergebnis seit Jahrzehnten, müsste zusehen, wie eine linke Dreierkoalition sie entthront.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Wenn die SPD einen Politikwechsel will muss sie es mit den Linken machen.
Sonst sind sie nur Juniorpartner und erreichen nichts.


----------



## Seeefe (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Vielleicht fällt Gabriel doch um und mach es mit den Linken.


 
So sehr, wie die Grünen und die SPD dies abgestritten haben, wird das denke ich nicht passieren


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Gerade eben als Merkel aufs Podium tritt dachte ich dass ich "***************************" Rufe gehört habe. 
Nicht dass sich Merkel nachher die Maske vom Gesicht reißt.  
Zumindest passt es dass die Union 303 Sitze hat -- nach der letzten Hochrechnung.
304 braucht es zur Mehrheit.


Nachtrag:
Röslers Blick. 
Gleich heult er los.


----------



## Seeefe (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Bis grade wusste ich garnicht, das Brüderle der Spitzenkandidat von der FDP war


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Bis grade wusste ich garnicht, das Brüderle der Spitzenkandidat von der FDP war


 
Ja war er.
Westerwelle ist ja schon abgesägt und Rösler kann ja nicht wirklich was.


----------



## sfc (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ui, bei der letzten Hochrechnung hatte Angela sogar die absolute Mehrheit. Das wird wirklich spannend.


----------



## Monsjo (22. September 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Westerwelle ist ja schon abgesägt und Rösler kann ja nicht wirklich was.



Der kann zumindest Deutsch. 

Ich hoffe erstmal auf eine große Koalition.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



sfc schrieb:


> Ui, bei der letzten Hochrechnung hatte Angela sogar die absolute Mehrheit. Das wird wirklich spannend.


 
Ja. der Abend kann jetzt richtig schlimm werden. 
Mal schauen ob der AfD noch rein kommt. Sie liegen bei 4,9%.


----------



## Perry (22. September 2013)

Also eine absolute Mehrheit von Angie wär die Hölle, ich zweifle am Verstand meiner Landsleute und vor allem an deren Zurechnungsfähigkeit


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



sfc schrieb:


> Ui, bei der letzten Hochrechnung hatte Angela sogar die absolute Mehrheit. Das wird wirklich spannend.


 ... dass das passieren könnte, war mir schon bei der ersten Prognose um 18 Uhr klar ... wir kriegen keine Kanzlerin mehr, sondern eine Kaiserin, oh Gott ...


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf das morgige Ergebnis und erhoffe mir eine Abkehr vom alternativlosen Einheitsbrei, der momentan den BT bevölkert. Nach meinen Infos (sofern sie zutreffend sind und nicht den negativstmöglichen Ausschlag nach unten nehmen), steht die AfD mit anderthalb Beinen im Bundestag mit 6-11% (Ausschlag um 30% nach unten wie oben möglich, also zw. 4,2-14,3%, je nach Umfrage (nein, das beinhaltet nicht die Statistiken vom ÖRF oder Springer & Co. )).



14% für die AfD? 
Nicht so viel von übrig geblieben oder? 



Perry schrieb:


> Also eine absolute Mehrheit von Angie wär die Hölle, ich zweifle am Verstand meiner Landsleute und vor allem an deren Zurechnungsfähigkeit



Das wäre echt schlimm. 
Aber dann wird es lustig wenn Seehofer seine Maut für Ausländer durchsetzen will.


----------



## Yassen (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Naja aber wenn es die Mehrheit so will ist es vollkommen legitim.
Ich hoffe auch das die Afd draussen bleibt.


----------



## Pagz (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

*Beleidigung entfernt*

Nein, aber im Ernst: Dass es auch in der FDP zu der Zeit ähnliche Vorschläge gab, ist egal?
Oder, dass sich die CDU/CSU noch 1997 (!) gegen ein Verbot der Vergewaltigung in der Ehe gestellt haben, bzw sich noch heute gegen die Gleichstellung von Homosexuellen wehrt?

Wenn man danach ginge, dürfte man keine Partei mehr wählen. Jeder hat irgentwo eine Leiche im Keller



> Das wäre echt schlimm.
> Aber dann wird es lustig wenn Seehofer seine Maut für Ausländer durchsetzen will.


Das wird er auch, nur noch verbunden mit einer Maut für deutsche Bürger. Was meint ihr, wie die Union Dtl. finanzieren will, ohne Steuern zu erhöhen?


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Yassen schrieb:


> Naja aber wenn es die Mehrheit so will ist es vollkommen legitim.



Klar ist es das aber in 4 Jahren werden dann viele ernüchternd aufwachen und sich fragen was sie vor 4 Jahren geritten hat. 



Pagz schrieb:


> Wenn man danach ginge, dürfte man keine Partei mehr wählen. Jeder hat irgentwo eine Leiche im Keller



Wie viele Spenden und Schwarzgeld Skandale hatte die CDU schon? 
Irgendwann zählt man nicht mehr mit.


----------



## beren2707 (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Mal abwarten, die 4.9% sollten doch noch (verdammt noch mal) zu toppen sein. Dass die CDU 42,5% holt, das ist eine Katastrophe, aber die Masse wählt eben immer das, was ihr die größten Lügen erzählt. Bei uns im Kaff hat die CDU heute früh sogar jedem Haushalt drei Brötchen "geschenkt" - was für eine widerliche Anbiederung, aber es hat wohl insgesamt mal wieder gewirkt. Wir haben hier im Kaff mal wieder voraussichtlich >50% CDU Wähler.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Mein dorf ist auch CDU Hochburg.


----------



## olaf22 (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich bin politisch nicht soo involviert und würd gerne mal nachfragen wie eigentlich dieses geflame über die Grünen und die FDP begründet ist. Habe nie so viel geflame über die beiden gehört wie dieses Jahr aber niemand nennt Argumente..


----------



## Seeefe (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Klar ist es das aber in 4 Jahren werden dann viele ernüchternd aufwachen und sich fragen was sie vor 4 Jahren geritten hat.


 
Naja,

eine Meinung von vielen  

Kann auch ganz anders aussehen nach 4 jahren. Ich fand Mutti zwar nie so dolle, aber so schlecht fand ich se nu auch nicht


----------



## Pagz (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



olaf22 schrieb:


> Ich bin politisch nicht soo involviert und würd  gerne mal nachfragen wie eigentlich dieses geflame über die Grünen und  die FDP begründet ist. Habe nie so viel geflame über die beiden gehört  wie dieses Jahr aber niemand nennt Argumente..



Also von den Grünen wird geren behauptet, dass sie alles vorschreiben wollen. Gerade der vorgeschlagene "Veggie-Day" hat vielen wohl nicht gefallen (warum auch immer)

Die FDP wird kritisiert, weil sie sich von einer liberalen Partei zu einer reinen Lobbypartei für Konzerne, Versicherungen, Hotels, Ärzte etc. gewandelt hat. Außerdem waren wohl viele verärgert, die die FDP letzte Bundestagswahl gewählt hatten, da sie keinen einzigen Punkt ihres Wahlprogramms von 2009 eingehalten haben



Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja,
> 
> eine Meinung von vielen
> 
> Kann  auch ganz anders aussehen nach 4 jahren. Ich fand Mutti zwar nie so  dolle, aber so schlecht fand ich se nu auch nicht


 
Die CDU ist ja an sich keine Katastrophe. Sie legt halt nicht besonders viel Wert auf sozial Schwache Bürger und dafür umso mehr auf Werte wie Tradition und Heimat, deswegen würde ich sie nicht wählen. Aber wenn man mehr mit diesen Werten anfangen kann, kann ich schon verstehen, warum man CDu wählt. 
Was mich an der Wahl hauptsächlich gestört hat, ist dass die Union praktisch ohne Inhalte Wahlkampf gemacht hat. Sie hat sogar vermieden, ein konkretes Steuerprogramm vorzuschlagen, um die Wähler nicht zu verärgern. Dass sie trotzdem von über 40% der Wähler gewählt worden ist, ist das, was mich eigenltich stört


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



olaf22 schrieb:


> Ich bin politisch nicht soo involviert und würd gerne mal nachfragen wie eigentlich dieses geflame über die Grünen und die FDP begründet ist. Habe nie so viel geflame über die beiden gehört wie dieses Jahr aber niemand nennt Argumente..



Die FDP macht Politik für ihre Wählerschaft wie sonst keine Partei.
Das hast du bei Schlecker gemerkt.
Die FDP hat alles abgelehnt was wegen Schlecker und die Arbeitskräfte gemacht werden sollte.
Denn die Schlecker Frauen gehören nicht zu den FDP Wählern und wenn es nicht um ihre Wähler geht macht die FDP nichts.
Anders herum hat die FDP Steuersenkungen für Unternehmen durchgesetzt und den Schwachsinn mit der Befreiung von der EEG Umlage erweitert.
Für den normalen Arbeitnehmer hat die FDP aber nichts gemacht -- denn das ist ja nicht der Stammwähler.
Und wenn du Politik nur für eine sehr kleine Gruppe machst ist es eben kein Wunder dass man irgendwann auch nur noch von der kleinen Gruppe gewählt wird und es dann nicht mehr für den Bundestag reicht.

Und die Grünen haben Finanz und Steuerpolitik gemacht. Sie wollten eine Volkspartei werden und haben ihr Kerngeschäft vernachlässigt. Das wird nicht nur vom Wähler bestraft sondern auch durch den Kakao gezogen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Monkay hats bei uns im PCGHX Clan-TS grad ganz gut zusammengefasst: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Kann auch ganz anders aussehen nach 4 jahren. Ich fand Mutti zwar nie so dolle, aber so schlecht fand ich se nu auch nicht


 
Was mich bei Merkel stört ist das ständige Wechseln der Meinung.
Erst lässt sie die Atomkraftwerke weiter laufen. Dann säuft in Japan eins ab und plötzlich sollen die Kraftwerke unsicher sein?
Sie als Physiker müsste am Besten wissen dass das Blödsinn ist.
Dann die Energiewende. Peinlicher geht es nicht.
Zur Eurorettung sage ich lieber nichts. Dann rege ich mich nur auf.
Merkel ist für mich unfähig.
Was aber nicht heißt dass Steinbrück es besser machen würde.


----------



## Zsinj (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die FDP macht Politik für ihre Wählerschaft wie sonst keine Partei.
> Das hast du bei Schlecker gemerkt.
> Die FDP hat alles abgelehnt was wegen Schlecker und die Arbeitskräfte gemacht werden sollte.
> Denn die Schlecker Frauen gehören nicht zu den FDP Wählern und wenn es nicht um ihre Wähler geht macht die FDP nichts.


Ähm ja, die FDP macht Politik für ihre Wählerschaft und warum wurde die FDP abgewählt?  

Dafür hat die die Union jetzt die Chance auf die absolute Mehrheit.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Ähm ja, die FDP macht Politik für ihre Wählerschaft und warum wurde die FDP abgewählt?



Ist doch einfach.
Sie hatte 2009 Stimmen bekommen die sie sonst nicht bekommen hätte.
Diese Stimmen sind wieder weg und daher sind wie weg vom Fenster.
Eben weil die FDP Politik nur für 4-5% der Wählerschaft macht.
Und die letzten 4 Jahre hat die FDP eben nur für diese kleine Gruppe Politik gemacht.
Und dafür sind sie heute abgestraft worden.


----------



## Zsinj (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Dünne Theorie. 
Meiner Meinu8ng nach hat die FDP einfach *nicht *das gemacht was sie versprochen hat. 
Nach der Mövenpicksteuer kam ja so gut wie nichts mehr.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Klar ist es das aber in 4 Jahren werden dann  viele ernüchternd aufwachen und sich fragen was sie vor 4 Jahren  geritten hat.


Das müßten sie sich eigentlich jetzt schon! So langsam habe ich aber das  gefühl, das die deutschen entweder zu dämlich sind, sie sehen das es  sowieso egal ist was man wählt oder sich einfach blind stellen.



> Wie viele Spenden und Schwarzgeld Skandale hatte die CDU schon?
> Irgendwann zählt man nicht mehr mit.


 Wenn man da jetzt noch die skandale der csu mit drauf rechnet, wird die zahl utopisch. (falls sie es nicht schon ist)


Pagz schrieb:


> ...da sie keinen einzigen Punkt ihres Wahlprogramms von 2009 eingehalten haben


Die hatten 2009 ein wahlprogramm?  
Ich denke den meisten wählern wird es gehen wie mir. (als nichtwähler) Die wollen einfach nur den rössler nicht mehr sehen. 



> Die CDU ist ja an sich keine Katastrophe.


Ich schätze, das wirst du in 4 jahren anders sehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Das einzig was bisher gut ist, ist das die FPD raus ist.

Aber ansonsten haben wir 4 weitere Jahre "alternativlose" deutschlandfeindliche Politik. Der Ausverkauf Deutschlands geht weiter.

Kein Tag zur Freude.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Dünne Theorie.
> Meiner Meinu8ng nach hat die FDP einfach *nicht *das gemacht was sie versprochen hat.
> Nach der Mövenpicksteuer kam ja so gut wie nichts mehr.


 
Genau das habe ich doch geschrieben. 

Die Mövenpick Steuer ist Klientelpolitik für die 4-5%.
Und die großen Steuersenkungen für anderer kam nicht und daher sind eben diese anderen Wähler wieder weg.


----------



## Pagz (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich schätze, das wirst du in 4 jahren anders sehen.



Na ja, man muss die Union auch nicht künstlich niedermachen. Sie spiegelt nicht meine politische Meinung wider, aber wenn du nicht gerade im Billigsektor arbeitest, oder aus einer sozial schwachen Familie kommst, schadet dir die Unionspolitik auch nicht unbedingt. Ist halt eine Partei für den (gehobenen) Mittelstand und alles darüber.


----------



## Zsinj (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Das werden nicht mal 3% sein. 
Die FDP hat auch nicght nur Steuersenkung versprochen sondern wollte auch mehr für Bürgerrecht stehen. Aber da war wohl Frau Schnarrenberger die einzige. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das einzig was bisher gut ist, ist das die FPD raus ist.


 Bei der Möglichkeit einer absoluten Mehrheit für die Union wünsche ich mir die FDP zurück.


----------



## Monsjo (22. September 2013)

"Zsinj schrieb:


> Bei der Möglichkeit einer absoluten Mehrheit für die Union wünsche ich mir die FDP zurück.



Ob die Union mit oder ohne Wurmfortsatz regiert, müsste ziemlich egal sein.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Pagz schrieb:


> Na ja, man muss die Union auch nicht künstlich niedermachen. Sie spiegelt nicht meine politische Meinung wider, aber wenn du nicht gerade im Billigsektor arbeitest, oder aus einer sozial schwachen Familie kommst, schadet dir die Unionspolitik auch nicht unbedingt. Ist halt eine Partei für den (gehobenen) Mittelstand und alles darüber.


 
Wenn es dir gut geht -- und den meisten geht es gut -- wählst du das was du kennst denn darauf kannst du dich verlassen.
Und deshalb haben viele die CDU gewählt. Sicher sind viele ehemaliger FDP Wähler die vor 4 Jahren noch Gelb gewählt haben, heute zur CDU gewechselt.



Monsjo schrieb:


> Ob die Union mit oder ohne Wurmfortsatz regiert, müsste ziemlich egal sein.



Die Hotelsteuer wäre nicht gekommen. 
Die NSA Affaire hätte es in Deutschland erst gar nicht gegeben.


----------



## Pagz (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn es dir gut geht -- und den meisten geht es gut -- wählst du das was du kennst denn darauf kannst du dich verlassen.
> Und deshalb haben viele die CDU gewählt. Sicher sind viele ehemaliger FDP Wähler die vor 4 Jahren noch Gelb gewählt haben, haben heute CDU gewählt.


 Eben und genau das hat die Union auch erkannt. Sieht man ja am Wahlkampf. Wo ander Parteien neue Steuersystem vorgeschlagen haben, hat Merkel einfach nur betont, wie gut die letzten 4 Jahre waren. Ich kan es ihr noch nicht mal verübeln. Ich hätte das wohl auch gemacht, weil es einfach am meisten Stimmen bringt. Übel nehme ich das nur den Wählern, die diese Strategie nicht durchschaut haben


----------



## Zsinj (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Neues Steuersystem? 
Wohl eher neue Steuern.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Pagz schrieb:


> Eben und genau das hat die Union auch erkannt. Sieht man ja am Wahlkampf. Wo ander Parteien neue Steuersystem vorgeschlagen haben, hat Merkel einfach nur betont, wie gut die letzten 4 Jahre waren. Ich kan es ihr noch nicht mal verübeln. Ich hätte das wohl auch gemacht, weil es einfach am meisten Stimmen bringt. Übel nehme ich das nur den Wählern, die diese Strategie nicht durchschaut haben


 
Ich kann mich noch an den Schlusspunkt erinnern beim TV Duell.
Merkel hat nur gesagt dass die Wähler sie kennen und wissen was sie bekommen.

Und ein Wahlkampf gab es ja nie. Dazu ist die SPD einfach zu schwach und hat auch nicht das Personal dafür.
Und Merkel wollte ja nicht mal ein TV Duell um ihren Konkurrenten keine Plattform zu geben.
Ich hätte mir 3 Duelle erhofft. Damit man mehr auf die Punkte eingehen kann. Die Euro Sache kam kaum zur Sprache.


----------



## Pagz (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Neues Steuersystem?
> Wohl eher neue Steuern.


 
Unter anderem wurden auch neue Steuern vorgeschlagen, aber was hat das mit meinem Post zu tun?


----------



## Monsjo (22. September 2013)

Zsinj schrieb:


> Neues Steuersystem?
> Wohl eher neue Steuern.



Und wie soll man es ohne mehr Steuern lösen? Deutschland hat nicht genug Geld um was abgeben zukönnen. Dem Mittelstand wird es ziemlich egal sein das er 5€ weniger auf'm Konto hat, aber in Summe ist das viel Geld, was genutzt werden kann und muss.


----------



## Zsinj (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Erst mal die Steuern nutzen die man hat?
Sparen? 

Es ist noch nicht allzu lange her als die Mehrwertsteuer massiv erhöht wurde.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Erst mal die Steuern nutzen die man hat?
> Sparen?
> 
> Es ist noch nicht allzu lange her als die Mehrwertsteuer massiv erhöht wurde.


 
Deutschland hat Rekordeinahmen was Streuern angeht.
Trotzdem macht Merkel weiterhin Milliarden neue Schulden und subventioniert Großkonzerne und garantiert den Banken deren Gewinne.
Bezahlen darf das der einfacher Bürger denn die wirklich reichen werden nicht zur Kasse gebeten obwohl sie in den letzten 20 Jahren am meisten vom System profitiert haben.


----------



## Monsjo (22. September 2013)

Komm wir sparen noch mehr, über 30 Schüler in einer Klasse ist natürlich völlig in Ordnung, dass im sozialen Bereich weiter Stellen abgebaut werden geht natürlich auch klar, das Renter nach jahrzehntelanger Arbeit nicht von ihrer Rente leben können ist auch kein Problem und ein marodes Gesundheitssystem muss natürlich auch nicht wieder aufgebaut werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Mist da hatten viele wieder die rosarote Brille auf, ich hätte gedacht das mehr Bürger endlich aufgewacht wären


----------



## Zsinj (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Das Gesundheitssystem  ist vor allem ineffektiv und die anderen Sachen kann man nicht nur durch höhere Steuern ausbessern.


----------



## Monsjo (22. September 2013)

Aber ganz ohne geht es auch nicht. Die Pläne der Linken sind übertrieben, aber die SPD hat ein mMn gutes Konzept.


----------



## mc_arthur (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Sollte die Union wirklich allein regieren können, hat die SPD wenigstens die Chance, sich in Fundamentalopposition zu üben, wieder Positionen und ein Profil aufzubauen um dann vielleicht 2017 eine Alternative darzustellen. Bemerkenswert finde ich, dass mit FDP und AfD, beide knapp gescheitert, nun fast 10% des bürgerlichen Lagers im Parlament fehlen.

Ansonsten schade, dass das Lager links der Mitte so abgebaut hat. Höchst interessante Wählerwanderungen.


----------



## Pagz (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Laut neuesten Umfragen bei sowohl ARD, als auch ZDF, hat die Union die absolute Mehrheit wohl doch knapp verfehlt. Ich hoffe mal, dass das auch so bleibt


----------



## SiQ (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

IstDieFDPnochImBundestag.de

Best!


----------



## Klutten (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Die Diskussion hier im Thread wird trotz der politischen Brisanz ja bis auf wenige Ausnahmen recht sachlich vorgetragen. Genau diese wenigen Ausnahmen wurden - genau wie die dazugehörigen Antworten - gelöscht und teilweise entschärft. Bitte bleibt sachlich und fangt nicht an irgend jemanden zu beleidigen.


----------



## Olstyle (22. September 2013)

Für die ferne Zukunft hoffe ich als SPD Wähler ja tatsächlich dass die Union alleine regieren muss. Dann kann sie beim nächsten Mal wenigstens nicht die Fehler auf den Juniorpartner schieben.


----------



## Zsinj (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Mir schaudert vor einer absoluten Mehrheit. Die Union braucht ein korrektiv. (Wie auch jeden andere Partei.)
Ansonsten hat es die Union schon verdammt gut geschafft alles schlechte auf SPD und FDP als Koalitionspartner abzuschieben.


----------



## MonKAY (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Mir schaudert vor einer absoluten Mehrheit. Die Union braucht ein korrektiv. (Wie auch jeden andere Partei.)
> Ansonsten hat es die Union schon verdammt gut geschafft alles schlechte auf SPD und FDP als Koalitionspartner abzuschieben.


 Und gerade wegen deines zweiten Satzes würde eine Absolute Mehrheit diesen schwarzen Klotz wohl endlich genug schädigen um ihn in 4 Jahren abzusetzen.
Ohne Koalitionen haben sie keinen Strohmann zum Abfreuern.


----------



## Zsinj (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Stellt sich nur die Frage was für das Land schlimmer ist. 

Und wenn danach eine Große Koalition kommt... stehen wir wieder am Anfang.


----------



## beren2707 (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Tja, diese Wahl hat die Psychologie der Massen bestätigt, die Lüge der unbequemen Wahrheit vorzuziehen.
Man hat ja vorhin bei Jauch gesehen, wie die Polemikerkeule wieder die AfD eingeordnet hat. Wie kann man eine Partei nur so pervertiert darstellen, wie kann man nur so missverstehen - außer, man will missverstehen. Zwiespältiger Abend bislang - Abstrafung der selbstaufgelösten FDP (), überwältigende Mehrheit für CDU (), erwartbare Ergebnisse für SPD, Grüne und Linke () und (bislang) knappes Scheitern der AfD an der 5%-Hürde (). ~18% der Stimmen fallen weg, die CDU ist nah an der Alleinherrschaft - wieso, kann kaum einer erklären. Mit Inhalten oder überzeugender Politik hat die CDU sicherlich nicht die Mehrheit der Wahlberechtigten überzeugen können. Die nächsten Jahre werden zweifelsohne hart, und zwar für uns alle, auch diejenigen, die ihr Kreuz bei der CDU/CSU gemacht haben. Die Hyperinflation der nächsten Jahre wird eine Freude.

Die absolute Mehrheit ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert - Allmacht der Merkelpartei bzw. "CDU/CSU" bedeutet alle Möglichkeiten, aber auch die alleinige Verantwortung (und nächstes Mal ca. 10-15% weniger Stimmen, denn die nächsten Jahre werden verheerend für die Bürger der BRD und der EU ). Schwarz-Grün wäre mir ja recht, denn es würde wohl kaum länger als zwei Jahre halten. Schwarz-Rot würde wohl der SPD endgültig das Genick brechen.


----------



## Zsinj (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Wo es mit der AFD hingeht wird man sehen. 
Vor einigen Jahren dachte man auch das die Piraten was werden. Aber bevor sie mal richtig da waren, sind sie auch schon fast wieder weg. 
Und das (leider) zurecht. 
Mit der AFD wird man sich jetzt beschäftigen müssen. 

In spätestens 4 Jahren ist wieder Bundestagswahl.


----------



## beren2707 (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Dazwischen gibts ja auch noch einige andere Wahlen (Europa- und Landtagswahlen), außerdem endet die Politik ja nicht mit der Wahl, sondern sie fängt erst richtig an (denn die Inhalte einer Partei sollten doch die Wahlergebnisse beeinflussen, nicht Personenkult und Märchen). Es gibt viel zu tun die nächsten Jahre, die Arbeit wird nicht weniger werden.


----------



## OctoCore (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Klar - der Kampf um Freiheit und informationelle Selbstbestimmung fängt jetzt erst richtig an.
Auch wenn es anscheinend keine Sau interessiert, wenn man nach dem Wahlergebnis geht.

Ich weine der FDP als Partei ja keine Träne nach - aber einigen Einzelpersonen schon.
Schnarri auf jeden Fall - aber nicht nur.


----------



## DaStash (22. September 2013)

Zsinj schrieb:


> Wo es mit der AFD hingeht wird man sehen.
> Vor einigen Jahren dachte man auch das die Piraten was werden. Aber bevor sie mal richtig da waren, sind sie auch schon fast wieder weg.
> Und das (leider) zurecht.
> Mit der AFD wird man sich jetzt beschäftigen müssen.
> ...



Wer die medien nicht auf seiner Seite hat, der hat schon verloren. Das zeigt die Geschichte und die Gegenwart sehr schön auf. Ich persönlich bin sehr enttäuscht über das Wahlergebnis insgesamt. Das oberflächiger und inhaltsloser Wohlfühlwahlkampf solch ein großen Anklang findet gibt mir zu denken.

MfG


----------



## beren2707 (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Bestätigt aber (leider) alle Befürchtungen... bin von schlechtestenfalls 4,2% für die AfD ausgegangen und tendentiell ~6%, aber es stehen ja noch einige Millionen Wählerstimmen aus (mit Berlin-Brandenburg tendentiell "gewogenere" Wahlbezirke als Bayern, NRW und Nidersachsen ). Dass 41,7% der Wahlberechtigten die Alternativlosigkeit wählen, spricht Bände. Aber ich lebe hier ja auch aufm Kaff, wo fast jeder CDU wählt und bei Nachfrage keiner weiß, warum eigtl.  BTW: In der ARD behaupten die Statistiken, dass die AFD bislang bei allen Bevölkerungsschichten bei 5% und teils deutlich drüber liegt und bislang nur dank der Generation 60+ nicht im BT sitzt, ausgerechnet diese hat verstärkt die CDU gewählt.


----------



## MonKAY (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Tja, diese Wahl hat die Psychologie der Massen bestätigt, die Lüge der unbequemen Wahrheit vorzuziehen.
> Man hat ja vorhin bei Jauch gesehen, wie die Polemikerkeule wieder die AfD eingeordnet hat. Wie kann man eine Partei nur so pervertiert darstellen, wie kann man nur so missverstehen - außer, man will missverstehen. Zwiespältiger Abend bislang - Abstrafung der selbstaufgelösten FDP (), überwältigende Mehrheit für CDU (), erwartbare Ergebnisse für SPD, Grüne und Linke () und (bislang) knappes Scheitern der AfD an der 5%-Hürde (). ~18% der Stimmen fallen weg, die CDU ist nah an der Alleinherrschaft - wieso, kann kaum einer erklären. Mit Inhalten oder überzeugender Politik hat die CDU sicherlich nicht die Mehrheit der Wahlberechtigten überzeugen können. Die nächsten Jahre werden zweifelsohne hart, und zwar für uns alle, auch diejenigen, die ihr Kreuz bei der CDU/CSU gemacht haben. Die Hyperinflation der nächsten Jahre wird eine Freude.


 Die AfD ist momentan mit dem etwas dürftigen Wahlprogramm (4 Seiten, 37 Punkte wovon 8 ein ähnlich schlechtes Vorgehen bei EU Schuldnerländern verlangen) leider keine wirkliche Alternative.
Ihr Wunsch auf eine Rückkehr der eigenen Währung würde Deutschland momentan wohl ähnlich viel kosten wie diese Misslungene Sparorgie, welche die Schuldnerländer endlos killen wird.
In 4 Jahren kann man mal sehen ob sie sich weiterentwickeln, oder zur Stammtischpartei werden. Was man von Parteien mit zu sehr spezialisierten Wahlprogrammen zu erwarten hat konnte man bei den Piraten sehen.
Sei doch froh wenn die AfD jetzt noch nicht im Bundestag sitzt, da kann sie sich noch weiterentwickeln.


----------



## beren2707 (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Als Student der Politik (u. a.) kann ich dem nur vehement widersprechen, aber mir fehlt gerade die Lust, es genauer auszuführen. Wer die Partei nur auf sein Wahlprogramm reduziert (das mehr herzugeben weiß als alle anderen zusammen, denn ich habe sie allesamt analysiert) und nicht weiß, wofür die einzelnen Personen stehen (denn sie decken sämtliche erforderlichen Bereiche mit Fachpersonal und nicht mit Schaumschlägern und Marionetten ab), der hat sich mit der Partei offensichtlich nur wenig auseinandergesetzt. Aber immerhin besser als die Leute hier auf dem Dorf, die sicher waren, die AfD sei eine Partei von Nazis und Europahassern (Gratulation an die gleichgeschaltete Presse, sie hats geschafft ).

Wer die AfD mit den Piraten vergleicht, der hat nicht verstanden, wofür die Partei steht. Dass sie allein von ihrer Struktur eine ganz andere Partei ist und ganz besonders in ihren Zielen, das sollte doch auffallen.

Und man kann natürlich nicht froh sein, dass die AfD nicht um Bundestag sitzt, denn der - mit Verlaub - begrenzte politische Durchblick der Bürger verkennt alles, was nicht im BT sitzt (Kunststück, angesichts der Bemühungen seitens des Staatsfernsehens und der "Presse" bekommen sie auch von den anderen Parteien kaum was mit, wenn dann Verunglimpfungen und Propaganda wie zu besten Zeiten). Ein Grund, warum die 5%-Hürde nach wie vor existiert. Und bitte nicht mit der Geschichtskeule kommen, das studiere ich zufällig auch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Wo es mit der AFD hingeht wird man sehen.
> Vor einigen Jahren dachte man auch das die Piraten was werden. Aber bevor sie mal richtig da waren, sind sie auch schon fast wieder weg.
> Und das (leider) zurecht.
> Mit der AFD wird man sich jetzt beschäftigen müssen.
> ...



Der Unterschied ist, dass die Piraten eine Gruppe Spinner ist, dir nur das Netz als Thema haben.

Hätten sich die Medien auf ihre Aufgabe konzentriert, die 4te Macht im Staat zu sein, und ausgeglichen und fair über alles zu berichten, hätte mehr Leute gesehen, das die Afd außer dem Euro, noch mehr sinnvole Themen hat.

Aber indem man sie als "Euro-Hasser" und "Ewiggestrige" tituliert, schafft man natürlich ein die Basis für die SPD und CDU.

In den öffentlich-rechtlich sitzen CDU/SPD Mitglieder, das erkennt man in den Nachrichten immer wieder. Europa wurde heute auf ALLEN Sender wieder mal als alternativlos bezeichnet, und alle haben es begrüßt, dass die "undemokratische" Afd nicht dabei ist.

Das ist doch keine Politik, wenn man sich nicht mit seinem Gegner politisch auseinadnersetzt, und vor vornherei ihn undemokratisch nennt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



MonKAY schrieb:


> Die AfD ist momentan mit dem etwas dürftigen Wahlprogramm (4 Seiten, 37 Punkte wovon 8 ein ähnlich schlechtes Vorgehen bei EU Schuldnerländern verlangen) leider keine wirkliche Alternative.
> Ihr Wunsch auf eine Rückkehr der eigenen Währung würde Deutschland momentan wohl ähnlich viel kosten wie diese Misslungene Sparorgie, welche die Schuldnerländer endlos killen wird.
> In 4 Jahren kann man mal sehen ob sie sich weiterentwickeln, oder zur Stammtischpartei werden. Was man von Parteien mit zu sehr spezialisierten Wahlprogrammen zu erwarten hat konnte man bei den Piraten sehen.
> Sei doch froh wenn die AfD jetzt noch nicht im Bundestag sitzt, da kann sie sich noch weiterentwickeln.


 
Warum soll eine eigene Währung nicht funktionieren?

Guck dir die USA, Großbritianien, Japan oder die Schweiz an.

Alles (mehr oder weniger) stabile Währungen auf dem Weltmarkt.

Das was die DM übrigens auch mal war. Die Leute tuen ja soll, als ob der Wohlstand erst mit dem Euro kam und wir unter der DM Dritt-Welt-Zustände gehabt haben.


----------



## beren2707 (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Man darf nie vergessen, dass die DM der Preis für die Einheit war, weil Thatcher und Mitterand ein zu starkes vereintes Deutschland fürchteten und die BRD an die Kette legen wollte. Mittlerweile haben wir Verpflichtungen im Umfang mehrerer hundert Mrd. übernommen. Dass Schäuble seit zwei Wochen vom nächsten griechischen Schuldenschnitt weiß, wird man die nächsten Tage und Wochen mitbekommen. Aber die Wahl ist eben gelaufen, die Leute haben den Stillstand gewählt. Die in Stein gegossene Politik des Bidermeier findet offensichtlich regen Anklang. Aber so funktioniert Politik - wer die dicksten und angenehmsten Lügen erzählt, bekommt die meisten Stimmen. Dass die AfD keine Anti- sondern eine Pro-Europa-Partei ist, haben die der Demagogie verfallenen Wählerschichten offensichtlich nicht begriffen, aber es wurde ja allerorten so berichtet.


----------



## Monopoly29 (23. September 2013)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass die Piraten eine Gruppe Spinner ist, dir nur das Netz als Thema haben.
> 
> Hätten sich die Medien auf ihre Aufgabe konzentriert, die 4te Macht im Staat zu sein, und ausgeglichen und fair über alles zu berichten, hätte mehr Leute gesehen, das die Afd außer dem Euro, noch mehr sinnvole Themen hat.




Der Unterschied ist, dass die AfD,eine Gruppe Spinner ist, die nur den Euroausstieg als Thema haben.

Hätten sich die Medien auf ihre Aufgabe konzentriert, die 4te Macht im Staat zu sein, und ausgeglichen und fair über alles zu berichten, hätte mehr Leute gesehen, das die Piraten außer dem Netz, noch mehr sinnvole Themen haben.


Programm Piraten: 164 Seiten
Programm Afd: 4 Seiten


----------



## bofferbrauer (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Für Eure Teilnahme wäre ich sehr dankbar. Ich hoffe, ich habe alle Eventualitäten berücksichtigt.


 
Eine Fehlt: Nicht wahlberechtigt, weil man Nicht Deutscher und nicht in Deutschland wohnt . Naja, wir sind nächsten Monat dran hier in Luxemburg mit den (Neu-)Wahlen. Und hier ist das mit dem wählen gehen ja auch ein bisschen anders, schließlich haben wir Wahlpflicht hier



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum soll eine eigene Währung nicht funktionieren?
> 
> Guck dir die USA, Großbritianien, Japan oder die Schweiz an.
> 
> ...



Die USA und Japan sind aber auch bedeutend größere Märkte. Zudem stöhnt Japan andauernd wegen seines starken Yens, welcher seine Exportwirtschaft stark behindert und Jahren zu einer Stagnation führt. Großbrittanniens Pfund hingegen ist regelrecht abgestürzt, von 1,65€ ist das Pfund mittlerweile weit entfernt, er steht sogar nur mehr knapp über dem Euro.

Der Schweizer Franken ist das beste Beispiel, warum die eigene Währung eine schlechte Idee ist: Er ist wegen des Reichtums des Landes als so wertstabil angesehen worden dass dessen Wert durch die Decke ging und drohte, die ganze Schweizer Wirtschaft zu ersticken. Seither ist der Schweizer Franken fest an den Euro gebunden. Würde Deutschland aus dem Euro aussteigen, würde aufgrund der Deutschen reputation nicht nur sofort das gleiche passieren, sondern höchstwarscheinlich auch noch um einiges schneller. Eine solch starke Währung ist aber absolutes Gift für eine Exportwirtschaft. Einzige lösung wäre dann das gleiche wie die Schweizer Lösung. Resultat: Deutschland hätte dann den Euro, nur unter einem anderen Namen und keinen Einfluss mehr auf seine Entwicklung.


----------



## Zsinj (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass die Piraten eine Gruppe Spinner ist, dir nur das Netz als Thema haben.


Genau dieses Thema scheinen sie ja aufgegeben zu haben. Das einzige was man neben dem ganzen gezanke noch gehört hat waren ultrarote Themen. 
"Netzpolitik" gab es so nicht mehr. 

Die Medien schlachten sowieso nur jedes Thema aus. Wahrheit und Kollateralschäden spielen höchstens eine Nebenrolle.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Eine Fehlt: Nicht wahlberechtigt, weil man Nicht Deutscher und nicht in Deutschland wohnt . Naja, wir sind nächsten Monat dran hier in Luxemburg mit den (Neu-)Wahlen. Und hier ist das mit dem wählen gehen ja auch ein bisschen anders, schließlich haben wir Wahlpflicht hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Eine reine nur auf Export ausgerichtet Wirtschaft, ist sowieso schädlich. Das ist doch nicht die Schuld der Währung, das man die Binnenwirtschaft vernachlässigt. Das der Euro nicht funktioniert, hat sich doch gezeigt. Man kann nicht 17 Ländern mit höchst unterschiedlichen wirtschaftlichen Situtationen, eine Währung aufdrücken.


----------



## bofferbrauer (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eine reine nur auf Export ausgerichtet Wirtschaft, ist sowieso schädlich. Das ist doch nicht die Schuld der Währung, das man die Binnenwirtschaft vernachlässigt. Das der Euro nicht funktioniert, hat sich doch gezeigt. Man kann nicht 17 Ländern mit höchst unterschiedlichen wirtschaftlichen Situtationen, eine Währung aufdrücken.


 
Dabei ist es doch genau das gleiche was in Deutschland passiert ist - zweimal! Zuerst in den Vorstufen und der Gründung Deutschlands, denn die verschieden Bundesländer waren damals wirtschaftlich gesehen keinen deut besser oder weniger Kosmopolit als Europa heute. Dann wieder bei der Wiedervereinigung von West und Ost. Und beide male hat es geklappt.


----------



## Empath (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

4.7% 

Vereinigte Staaten von Europa - Willkommen in der Zukunft

Die Stunde der Wahrheit - nach der Wahl kommt die grosse Enteignung


----------



## Ich 15 (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Empath schrieb:


> 4.7%
> 
> Vereinigte Staaten von Europa - Willkommen in der Zukunft



 meine Stimme zählt auch nicht


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Bestätigt aber (leider) alle Befürchtungen... bin von schlechtestenfalls 4,2% für die AfD ausgegangen und tendentiell ~6%, aber es stehen ja noch einige Millionen Wählerstimmen aus (mit Berlin-Brandenburg tendentiell "gewogenere" Wahlbezirke als Bayern, NRW und Nidersachsen ). Dass 41,7% der Wahlberechtigten die Alternativlosigkeit wählen, spricht Bände. Aber ich lebe hier ja auch aufm Kaff, wo fast jeder CDU wählt und bei Nachfrage keiner weiß, warum eigtl.  BTW: In der ARD behaupten die Statistiken, dass die AFD bislang bei allen Bevölkerungsschichten bei 5% und teils deutlich drüber liegt und bislang nur dank der Generation 60+ nicht im BT sitzt, ausgerechnet diese hat verstärkt die CDU gewählt.


Jaja, da kann man wirklich nur auf den Generationswechsel hoffen, wenn die 50+ Wähler quasi einmal ausgetauscht wurden. Die CDU profitiert m. M. n. sehr stark von der demographischen Entwicklung, jedenfalls deutlichen stärker als alle anderen Parteien. 

Schade finde ich es insbesondere das die Piraten so abgeschnitten haben. Ich führe das auf die miserable Präsenz in den Medien, wenn man denn überhaupt von Präsenz reden kann, zurück.^^ Seid knapp einem halben Jahr sind die Piraten in nahezu keiner öffentlichen Debatte vertreten/ eingeladen worden. Auch in den Medien wurde es tunlichst vermieden diese Partei zu erwähnen und wenn, dann wurde der innerparteiliche Demokratieprozess äußerst negativ nach außen getragen um eine gewisse parlamentarische Unfähigkeit darzustellen. Dazu kamen dann noch die zahlreichen Umfragen und Prognosen, wo die Piraten auch nicht mehr auftauchten, im Gegensatz zu anderen Parteien welche auch unter der 5% Hürde lagen, teils deutlich wie man ja gestern sah. Komischer Weise, nach dem die Wahl beendet war, tauchten die Piraten wieder in den Prognosen auf. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.^^



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass die Piraten eine Gruppe Spinner ist, dir nur das Netz als Thema haben.


 Sagt jemand der mit "Sicherheit" nicht das Wahlprogramm kennt.^^


> Hätten sich die Medien auf ihre Aufgabe konzentriert, die 4te Macht im Staat zu sein, und ausgeglichen und fair über alles zu berichten, hätte mehr Leute gesehen, das die Afd außer dem Euro, noch mehr sinnvole Themen hat.


 Als Analogie dazu kannst du das Netzthema der Piraten nehmen. Mit den Medien hast du völlig Recht.


> In den öffentlich-rechtlich sitzen CDU/SPD Mitglieder, das erkennt man in den Nachrichten immer wieder. Europa wurde heute auf ALLEN Sender wieder mal als alternativlos bezeichnet, und alle haben es begrüßt, dass die "undemokratische" Afd nicht dabei ist.
> 
> Das ist doch keine Politik, wenn man sich nicht mit seinem Gegner politisch auseinadnersetzt, und vor vornherei ihn undemokratisch nennt.


Jep, ein eigentlich nicht hinnehmbarer Zustand. Aber sowas interessiert die Wohlfühlwähler nicht. 



Zsinj schrieb:


> Genau dieses Thema scheinen sie ja aufgegeben zu haben. Das einzige was man neben dem ganzen gezanke noch gehört hat waren ultrarote Themen.
> "Netzpolitik" gab es so nicht mehr.


Das "Gezanke" ist völlig normal in demokratischen Parteien, wie sonst will man um Themen ringen, wenn nicht im konstruktiven Streit?! Sowas sieht man auch in anderen Parteien. Ein bekanntes Beispiel ist da wohl die FDP. Die Sache ist nur, was die Medien daraus machen und die haben daraus eine Art Unwählbarkeits Image konstruiert. 

MfG


----------



## Empath (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Berichtenswert :
*PDV erstattet Strafanzeige gegen drei Bundestagsabgeordnete wegen der Veruntreuung von Steuergeldern zu Wahlkampfzwecken*


----------



## sfc (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Die CDU hatte ihren größten Zuwachs bei unter 30-Jährigen und Selbstständigen, wenn ich die Statistik von gestern nich richtig im Kopf habe, die im ARD gezeigt wurde. Und in Umfragen unter jungen Menschen geht sie auch immer als stärkste Partei hervor, auch wenn sie dort weniger stark ist und Extremisten wie die SED-Linke und die Piraten verhältnismäßig viele Punkte haben. Ich würde sie also keinesfalls als Seniorenpartei hinstellen. Am stärksten nimmt glaube ich die SED-Linke bei den Senioren stimmenmäßg zu. 

Ich habe die AfD zwar nicht gewählt, hätte es aber begrüßt, wäre sie in den Bundestag eingezogen. Die Etablierten brauchen ein vernünftiges Korrektiv, das in der Opposition zumindest verbalen Druck machen kann. Da sitzen jetzt wieder nur linke Traumtänzer, die - genauso wie Union und SPD - am völlig überladenem Staatsapparat festhalten und ihn sogar noch ausbauen wollen. Daher wundert es mich auch nicht, dass die FDP nun rausgeflogen ist. Die liberalen Themen liegen auf der Straße und das Einzige, was denen einfällt, ist das rot-rot-grüne Schreckgespenst zu beschwören. Abschaffung kleiner Bundesländer, Abschaffung von Pensionen, Zusammenlegung von Krankenkassen, leistungsorientierte Zuwanderung, weniger staatliche Eingriffe ins Privatleben, kein EU-Beitritt von Pseudodemokratien mehr, Rücknahme religiöser Eingriffe in den Alltag usw. sind Themen, die eine FDP hätte aufgreifen können und wohl auch die AfD im Bundestag aufgegriffen hätte. 

Nun kehrt man sie weitere viere Jahre unter den Teppich, um an einem aufgeplusterten Staat festhalten zu können. Offensichtlich hat es sich unserer Politelite besonders bequem darin gemacht.

Die Diffamie gegen die AfD geht unterdessen fleißig weiter. Sascha Lobo, Volksjournalist von eigenem Gnaden, wollte dem Zuschauer gestern Abend doch tatsächlich weismachen, sie sei rechts, weil sie Fotos ihres Parteichefs präsentiert, wo er in die Menge winkt. Angeblich hätte der Facebookmensch der AfD absichtlich das Foto gewählt, weil der Wink an einen Hitlergruß erinnere.


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

50% der CDU Stimmen kamen aus dem 60+ Lager, ich denke das sagt alles. ^^ Mit den Zuwächsen hast du Recht. Die Größten wurden in dem 40-45 Jahren Bereich erzielt.

MfG


----------



## beren2707 (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ebenfalls witzig ist ja, dass Magazine wie Stern & Co. alle naselang erklärten, die AfD-Wähler seien typischerweise Männer über 50, die schon einmal rechts gewählt hätten. Dabei hat die Partei die größte Zustimmung in Wählern bis 45 gefunden und lag in allen Altersgruppen von 18-60 bei 5-6% der Stimmen; zudem war die Verteilung zwischen weiblichen und männlichen Wählern mit 60/40 recht ausgeglichen. 
Erst die Generation 60+ strafte sie mit ~3% ab. Ebenfalls interessant, dass zusätzlich besonders geringe Zusprüche zur Partei bei Menschen mit niedrigen Bildungsabschlüssen sowie Erwerbslosen zu verzeichnen waren. Offensichtlich hat besonders dort die Hetze fruchtbaren Boden gefunden. Sehr viele Stimmen verloren hat die AfD in den Stadtstaaten sowie Bayern, Niedersachsen und NRW; ein besseres Abschneiden dort hätte wohl den Weg in den BT geebnet.
Trotzdem ein Erfolg, die Grünen sind damals schließlich in ihrem ersten Versuch mit 1,5% gescheitert.


----------



## Monsjo (23. September 2013)

Wenn die AfD sich in den nächsten  vier Jahren nicht total dumm anstellt werden sie nächstes Mal dabei sein.


----------



## Olstyle (23. September 2013)

Die AfD scheint wirklich in vielen Dingen ein Spiegelbild der Linken zu sein. Die Linke hat im Westen "nicht koalitionsfähige" Verbände mit antidemokratischen Tendenzen, die AfD im Osten. Die AfD gilt als Dorn in der Brust der CDU, die Linke als Nr. 1 Stimmenklau der SPD. 
usw.


----------



## bofferbrauer (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Wenn die AfD sich in den nächsten  vier Jahren nicht total dumm anstellt werden sie nächstes Mal dabei sein.


 
Oder das hauptthema der Partei nicht mehr interessant genug und rutschen dann wieder ab wie die Piraten. Beide Szenarien sind mmn möglich, mal gespannt was kommt.

Interessant fand ich das Verhältnis von Erst- und Zweitstimmen sowohl bei den Piraten als auch bei der AfD. Die piraten hatten iirc laut ZDF Datenblatt jeweils 2,2% bei den Erst und Zweitstimmen, also sehr ausgewogen. Die AfD jedoch hatte nur etwa 0,5% Erststimmen, dafür 4,7% Zweitstimmen. Kommt mir so vor als hätten da doch einige Schwarz-Blau anstatt Schwarz-Gelb gewollt


----------



## Monsjo (23. September 2013)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Kommt mir so vor als hätten da doch einige Schwarz-Blau anstatt Schwarz-Gelb gewollt



Wie soll Schwarz-Blau gehen? 
Die Partei für ein geeintes Europa, mit der Partei für ein souveränes Deutschland. Da passt was nicht.


----------



## beren2707 (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Oder das hauptthema der Partei nicht mehr interessant genug und rutschen dann wieder ab wie die Piraten.


  Glaubst du denn, die Euro-Krise ist schon vorbei? Die fängt gerade erst an, und zwar so richtig. Aktuell wackeln Griechenland, Portugal, Spanien und Irland. 2014/2015 die Franzosen. Was mit uns passiert, kannst du dir ausmalen. Da kommt bald gewaltig was ins Rollen, das bislang stets unterdrückt wurde (man will ja nicht zu sehr mit der Wahrheit ins Licht rücken ).


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Wenn die AfD sich in den nächsten vier Jahren nicht total dumm anstellt werden sie nächstes Mal dabei sein.


Wenn die Medien das zulassen, dann ja. 

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Interessant fand ich das Verhältnis von Erst- und Zweitstimmen sowohl bei den Piraten als auch bei der AfD. Die piraten hatten iirc laut ZDF Datenblatt jeweils 2,2% bei den Erst und Zweitstimmen, also sehr ausgewogen. Die AfD jedoch hatte nur etwa 0,5% Erststimmen, dafür 4,7% Zweitstimmen. Kommt mir so vor als hätten da doch einige Schwarz-Blau anstatt Schwarz-Gelb gewollt


Ich würde eher behaupten dass AfD Wähler das Wahlrecht besser verstanden haben. Erststimme an eine kleine Partei ist nun mal eine verschenkte Stimme.


----------



## bofferbrauer (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Wie soll Schwarz-Blau gehen?
> 
> Die Partei für ein geeintes Europa, mit der Partei für ein souveränes Deutschland. Da passt was nicht.





Weiß ich auch, aber wissen das denn alle Wähler dass das nicht gehen kann?



beren2707 schrieb:


> Glaubst du denn, die Euro-Krise ist schon vorbei? Die fängt gerade erst an, und zwar so richtig. Aktuell wackeln Griechenland, Portugal, Spanien und Irland. 2014/2015 die Franzosen. Was mit uns passiert, kannst du dir ausmalen. Da kommt bald gewaltig was ins Rollen, das bislang stets unterdrückt wurde (man will ja nicht zu sehr mit der Wahrheit ins Licht rücken ).



Ist mir schon bewusst, aber das heisst nicht dass das Thema dann noch so sehr im Focus der Debatten liegt wie heute. Die Medien tendieren schliesslich dazu ein Thema derart auszumelken dass es einem irgendwann aus den Ohren wieder herausquillt, nur um es dann wieder total in vergessenheit geraten zu lassen. 
Kurz: Die Krise wird bis dann wohl kaum bewältigt sein, aber ob sie dann überhaupt ein großes Wahlthema sein wird steht in den Sternen


----------



## MonKAY (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Als Student der Politik (u. a.) kann ich dem nur vehement widersprechen, aber mir fehlt gerade die Lust, es genauer auszuführen. Wer die Partei nur auf sein Wahlprogramm reduziert (das mehr herzugeben weiß als alle anderen zusammen, denn ich habe sie allesamt analysiert) und nicht weiß, wofür die einzelnen Personen stehen (denn sie decken sämtliche erforderlichen Bereiche mit Fachpersonal und nicht mit Schaumschlägern und Marionetten ab), der hat sich mit der Partei offensichtlich nur wenig auseinandergesetzt. Aber immerhin besser als die Leute hier auf dem Dorf, die sicher waren, die AfD sei eine Partei von Nazis und Europahassern (Gratulation an die gleichgeschaltete Presse, sie hats geschafft ).


Sie wollen eine eigene Währung einführen und haben trotzdem keine Punkte für die Behandlung der Wirtschaft nach der neuen Währung. Eine eigene starke Währung würde einen gesteigerten Binnenmarkt erfordern, denn ander Länder mit starken Währungen zeigen wie sehr man daran krankt, wenn die eigene Wirtschaft nicht dafür ausgelegt ist. Ich finde auch die momentanen Pläne für die Schuldnerländer nicht gut, aber die Pläne der AfD helfen dort auch nicht weiter.
Ihr Punkte in der Alterssicherung sind z.B. sehr gut. Die Punkte in der Bildung auch, wobei sie statt der Standards auch gleich hätten schreiben sollen, dass die Bildung in die Hand des Bundes fallen soll, denn anders ist es nicht zu bewältigen.
Wie gesagt sie haben einige gute Punkte, aber es werden bei allen Opositionsparteien die Punkte hervorgehoben, die sie für das Volk unwählbar machen sollen, dort ist die AfD nicht allein.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Wer die AfD mit den Piraten vergleicht, der hat nicht verstanden, wofür die Partei steht. Dass sie allein von ihrer Struktur eine ganz andere Partei ist und ganz besonders in ihren Zielen, das sollte doch auffallen.


Wer aus meinem Post herausliest, dass ich die AfD mit den Piraten inhaltlich oder gar strukturell verglichen habe, sollte statt Politik wohl eher mal einen Kurs in Germanistik nehmen um sein Textverständnis zu verbessern.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Und man kann natürlich nicht froh sein, dass die AfD nicht um Bundestag sitzt, denn der - mit Verlaub - begrenzte politische Durchblick der Bürger verkennt alles, was nicht im BT sitzt (Kunststück, angesichts der Bemühungen seitens des Staatsfernsehens und der "Presse" bekommen sie auch von den anderen Parteien kaum was mit, wenn dann Verunglimpfungen und Propaganda wie zu besten Zeiten). Ein Grund, warum die 5%-Hürde nach wie vor existiert. Und bitte nicht mit der Geschichtskeule kommen, das studiere ich zufällig auch.


 Aus den Augen aus dem Sinn. Die AfD hat nun 4 Jahre Zeit ihre Schwächen zu eliminieren und in 4 Jahren weniger ANgreifbar zu sein. Die Währungsreform ist einfach nicht diskutabel tut mir leid.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum soll eine eigene Währung nicht funktionieren?
> Guck dir die USA, Großbritianien, Japan oder die Schweiz an.
> Alles (mehr oder weniger) stabile Währungen auf dem Weltmarkt.
> Das was die DM übrigens auch mal war. Die Leute tuen ja soll, als ob der  Wohlstand erst mit dem Euro kam und wir unter der DM  Dritt-Welt-Zustände gehabt haben.


USA hat starke Wirtschaftsprobleme und ohne ihren Neokolonialismus würden sie wohl schon längst Zahlungsunfäig sein.
Großbritanien hat seit der Einführung des Euros das Pfund immer weiter abgewertet.
Japan hat einen extrem begrenzten Binnenmarkt und krankt nicht umsonst an einem zu starken Yen. Sie haben auch schon mehrmals den Yen künstlich abgewertet um ihre Exporte wieder anzukurbeln.
Und ja die Schweiz hat ja so eine florierende Wirtschaft. Sie arbeitet mit ihren geringen Steuern und einem relativ guten Binnenmarkt, aber der Export ist quasi tot.
Und ja Deutschland geht es tragischer Weise durch den Euro besser. Aber das lagt nicht nur am Euro sondern auch an der modernen Sklavenarbeit (oh tut mir leide ich meinte Teilzeitarbeit) durch die Agenda 2010, wozu die AfD z.B. überhaupt keine Punkte aufgezählt hatte.


----------



## beren2707 (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



MonKAY schrieb:


> Wer aus meinem Post herausliest, dass ich die AfD mit den Piraten inhaltlich oder gar strukturell verglichen habe, sollte statt Politik wohl eher mal einen Kurs in Germanistik nehmen um sein Textverständnis zu verbessern.


 Witzig, Germanistik studiere ich zufällig auch, jetzt hätten wir alle Fächer durch.  
Ich meinte damit natürlich nicht, dass du die Parteien inhaltlich vergleichst, sondern ein vergleichbarer Absturz der AfD wie bei den Piraten nicht zu erwarten ist. Da muss ich mir ankreiden, mich nicht deutlicher ausgedrückt zu haben. Mit diesem AfD vs. Piraten-Vergleich habe ich auch nicht primär dich gemeint, sondern die Meinung mancher Leute, dass die AfD wie die Piraten eine Einthemenpartei und Protestpartei sei (beidemale zu Unrecht, auch wenn die AfD doch insgesamt deutlich breiter und kompetenter aufgestellt ist).
Sollte das zu negativ allein in deine Richtung rübergekommen sein, dann tuts mir leid, das war nicht meine Absicht.

Zur vermeintlichen Alternativlosigkeit der aktuellen Währung sage ich mal nichts... Der Euro muss weg, zumindest in der jetzigen Form und er wird momentan nur gerettet, weil massiv Inflation und Umverteilung von Geldern betrieben wird. Klar, eine Währungsreform wird eine Ende mit Schrecken.


----------



## Yassen (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich bin zwar nciht sehr begeistert von der Diskussion aber gut. Aber einige sollten meiner Meinung nach darüber nachdenken ob sie wissen wie so ein Land geführt wir. bzw. wie schwer es ist.


----------



## beren2707 (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Was redest du für ein Zeug (nebenbei: Bitte in Zukunft etwas weniger Tippfehler, man muss sich wirklich bemühen den Wortwust zu verstehen)? Die Diskussion gabs schon vorher und wurde eben weitergeführt. Außerdem: Hat der Bürger deiner Meinung nach nicht das Recht über Politik zu diskutieren? Dein Verständnis von Demokratie, Multiperspektivität und Partizipation ist offensichtlich recht abenteuerlich, ganz ehrlich.


----------



## MonKAY (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Witzig, Germanistik studiere ich zufällig auch, jetzt hätten wir alle Fächer durch.
> Ich meinte damit natürlich nicht, dass du die Parteien inhaltlich vergleichst, sondern ein vergleichbarer Absturz der AfD wie bei den Piraten nicht zu erwarten ist. Da muss ich mir ankreiden, mich nicht deutlicher ausgedrückt zu haben. Mit diesem AfD vs. Piraten-Vergleich habe ich auch nicht primär dich gemeint, sondern die Meinung mancher Leute, dass die AfD wie die Piraten eine Einthemenpartei und Protestpartei sei (beidemale zu Unrecht, auch wenn die AfD doch insgesamt deutlich breiter und kompetenter aufgestellt ist).
> Sollte das zu negativ allein in deine Richtung rübergekommen sein, dann tuts mir leid, das war nicht meine Absicht.
> 
> Zur vermeintlichen Alternativlosigkeit der aktuellen Währung sage ich mal nichts... Der Euro muss weg, zumindest in der jetzigen Form und er wird momentan nur gerettet, weil massiv Inflation und Umverteilung von Geldern betrieben wird. Klar, eine Währungsreform wird eine Ende mit Schrecken.


 Ich habe auch nichts von Alternativlosigkeit der aktuellen Währung geschrieben.  War das jetzt wieder an die Allgemeinheit?
Ich spreche mich nur gegen die Rückkehr der DM aus. Eine exklusive Währung würde Deutschland mehr schaden als die AfD durchblicken lässt.
Wenn Währungsreform, dann muss man den Euro gegen eine andere Gemeinschaftswährung tauschen, welche aber von wirtschaftlich ebenbürtigen Staaten genutzt wird. Staaten, die von Anfang an den Euro nicht bekommen hätten dürfen gehören da natürlich nicht dazu.
Die massive Inflation würde sich doch im Vergleich zu anderen Währungen zeigen, aber das ist momentan nicht der Fall. Klar wird der Euro abgewertet, aber bisher nicht in dem Maße, wie es hier gerne gepredigt wird.
Ein Wechsel der Schuldenpolitik ist trotzdem notwendig. Aber bitte indem man aufhört den Schuldnern den Totsparplan vorzulegen, sondern so reformiert dass die Staaten wieder auf eigenen Füßen stehen können. Die Momentane Griechenlandpolitik führt nur zu noch weniger Steuereinnahmen und noch mehr Werteverfall im Land.


----------



## Monsjo (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



MonKAY schrieb:


> Ich spreche mich nur gegen die Rückkehr der DM aus. Eine exklusive Währung würde Deutschland mehr schaden als die AfD durchblicken lässt.


 
Wahlprogramm lesen hilft. 


> Wir fordern die Wiedereinführung nationaler Währungen oder die Schaffung kleinerer und stabilerer Währungsverbünde. Die Wiedereinführung der DM darf kein Tabu sein.



Sie halten auch kleinere Währungsbündnisse für realistisch. Sie sind nicht so engstirnig wie man denkt.  Jetzt müssen sie noch ihre Sozialpolitik und andere Teilbereiche übderdenken.


----------



## Yassen (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Was redest du für ein Zeug (nebenbei: Bitte in Zukunft etwas weniger Tippfehler, man muss sich wirklich bemühen den Wortwust zu verstehen)? Die Diskussion gabs schon vorher und wurde eben weitergeführt. Außerdem: Hat der Bürger deiner Meinung nach nicht das Recht über Politik zu diskutieren? Dein Verständnis von Demokratie, Multiperspektivität und Partizipation ist offensichtlich recht abenteuerlich, ganz ehrlich.


 
Tippfehler ja ich geb zum da waren zu viele drin. 

dies Diskussion hat in den letzten 24 h um fast 100 Post länger geworden. ich verstehe momentan nicht warum sich alle erst nach der Wahl damit so intensiv beschäftigen.

Ausserdem frage ich mich warum man sich über andere aufregt die z. B. die CDU gewählt haben und diese als Deppen darstellt.


----------



## MonKAY (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich habe es gelesen, aber wie gesagt die Wiedereinführung der DM ist ein Tabu. Und wer sagt es darf kein Tabu sein ist doch wohl dafür.
Zudem schreiben sie die nationalen Währungen voran und erweitern nur beiläufig mit den Währungsbündsnissen.

Sie müssen definitiv in den Bereichen Wirtschaft und Sozialpolitik aufholen.


----------



## beren2707 (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Nein, fachlich müssen sie das nicht. Sie müssen es bloß der Masse verständlicher darbieten. Dass sie eine Trennung des Euro in eine Nord- und Südwährung (inkl. Frankreich, je nach Situation) präferieren hat man die letzten Wochen öfters mitbekommen, wenn man mal ihre Reden mitverfolgt hat. Viele verstehen es nicht, dass eine geordnete Rückehr zu nationalen oder enger gesteckten Währungsunionen eben nicht antieuropäisch ist sondern die sinnvollste Lösung für die Situation. Eine Währungsreform darf kein Tabu sein, denn ein Tabu wie dieses dient lediglich nur dazu, den status quo ohne Argumente und ernsthafte Rechtfertigungen erhalten zu können.


----------



## Yassen (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

ja aber genau darum wählen die Leute die die Afd wählen sie ja. Das Problem ich sage mal sind ihre anderen Ideen.

Sorry beren das ich dich  angemotzt habe, ich hoffe du kannst mir verzeihen. Aber ich war in diesem Moment ärgerlich. habe auch noch mal oben dargelegt warum.


----------



## beren2707 (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ach, ist doch kein Problem, ich bin doch gar nicht beleidigt oder verärgert. Bin bloß etwas neben der Spur, da ich bis nachts um 3 Uhr die Hochrechnungen verfolgt habe, aber wenige Stunden später klingelte eben wieder der Wecker. Daher mögest du mir und evtl. alle anderen, die ich heute mit seltsamem Geschreibsel und Unklarheiten quäle, bitte verzeihen. Ich bin schlicht und ergreifend heute etwas fertig.

Was sind ihre anderen Ideen, die problematisch sein sollen? Eine Einwanderungspolitik nach kanadischem Vorbild (gegen eine Ausnutzung des Sozialstaats und reine Sozialflüchtlinge)? Die Rückkehr/Beibehaltung zum/des deigliedrigen Schulsystem(s)? Die Wiedereinführung von Staatsexamina (bei Lehramt) und Diplomstudiengängen? Was genau stört dich an diesen oder anderen Standpunkten? Kann man ja alles diskutieren.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



MonKAY schrieb:


> Sie wollen eine eigene Währung einführen und haben trotzdem keine Punkte für die Behandlung der Wirtschaft nach der neuen Währung. Eine eigene starke Währung würde einen gesteigerten Binnenmarkt erfordern, denn ander Länder mit starken Währungen zeigen wie sehr man daran krankt, wenn die eigene Wirtschaft nicht dafür ausgelegt ist. Ich finde auch die momentanen Pläne für die Schuldnerländer nicht gut, aber die Pläne der AfD helfen dort auch nicht weiter.



Der deutsche Binnenmarkt ist doch deswegen so schlecht weil immer mehr Leute von ihrem Lohn nicht mehr leben können.
Wenn der Staat Unternehmen subventioniert indem er die Löhne aufstockt dann funktioniert ein Binnenmarkt auch nicht.
Erst das muss geändert werden.



MonKAY schrieb:


> Ihr Punkte in der Alterssicherung sind z.B. sehr gut. Die Punkte in der Bildung auch, wobei sie statt der Standards auch gleich hätten schreiben sollen, dass die Bildung in die Hand des Bundes fallen soll, denn anders ist es nicht zu bewältigen.
> Wie gesagt sie haben einige gute Punkte, aber es werden bei allen Opositionsparteien die Punkte hervorgehoben, die sie für das Volk unwählbar machen sollen, dort ist die AfD nicht allein.



Die Bildungspolitik ist hier im Land eine einzige Katastrophe und zurück zu den alten Dingen die die Probleme mit ausgelöst haben ist nicht die Lösung.
Und deren Meinung zur Alterssicherung kenne ich nicht.



MonKAY schrieb:


> Aus den Augen aus dem Sinn. Die AfD hat nun 4 Jahre Zeit ihre Schwächen zu eliminieren und in 4 Jahren weniger ANgreifbar zu sein. Die Währungsreform ist einfach nicht diskutabel tut mir leid.



Und hier wird es denen genauso gehen wie allen Protestpartein.
Sobald es kaum noch Proteste gibt oder die Bürger nicht verstehen was die Protesparteien eigentlich wollen werden sie schnell in der Versenkung verschwinden.



MonKAY schrieb:


> USA hat starke Wirtschaftsprobleme und ohne ihren Neokolonialismus würden sie wohl schon längst Zahlungsunfäig sein.
> Großbritanien hat seit der Einführung des Euros das Pfund immer weiter abgewertet.
> Japan hat einen extrem begrenzten Binnenmarkt und krankt nicht umsonst an einem zu starken Yen. Sie haben auch schon mehrmals den Yen künstlich abgewertet um ihre Exporte wieder anzukurbeln.
> Und ja die Schweiz hat ja so eine florierende Wirtschaft. Sie arbeitet mit ihren geringen Steuern und einem relativ guten Binnenmarkt, aber der Export ist quasi tot.
> Und ja Deutschland geht es tragischer Weise durch den Euro besser. Aber das lagt nicht nur am Euro sondern auch an der modernen Sklavenarbeit (oh tut mir leide ich meinte Teilzeitarbeit) durch die Agenda 2010, wozu die AfD z.B. überhaupt keine Punkte aufgezählt hatte.


 
Die USA sind faktisch Bankrott nur haben die es nach dem 2. Weltkrieg so hingekriegt dass der Dollar als Weltleitnote anerkannt wird und solange es also Länder wie China gibt die den USA immer weiter Staatsanleihen abkaufen gehen die USA nicht den Bach runter.
Aber auch China kann nicht ewig US Staatsanleihen aufkaufen. Irgendwann bricht das System zusammen.

Japan ist ebenfalls pleite.
Die haben - bezogen auf ihre Wirtschaftsleistung -- die höchsten Schulden. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Japan darunter kollabiert und es zu globalen Problemen kommt.
Riesiger Schuldenberg - Japan steht vor dem Finanz-Kollaps - Finanznachrichten auf Finanzen100 - Finanzen100



beren2707 schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit natürlich nicht, dass du die Parteien inhaltlich vergleichst, sondern ein vergleichbarer Absturz der AfD wie bei den Piraten nicht zu erwarten ist. Da muss ich mir ankreiden, mich nicht deutlicher ausgedrückt zu haben. Mit diesem AfD vs. Piraten-Vergleich habe ich auch nicht primär dich gemeint, sondern die Meinung mancher Leute, dass die AfD wie die Piraten eine Einthemenpartei und Protestpartei sei (beidemale zu Unrecht, auch wenn die AfD doch insgesamt deutlich breiter und kompetenter aufgestellt ist).
> Sollte das zu negativ allein in deine Richtung rübergekommen sein, dann tuts mir leid, das war nicht meine Absicht.



Ich erwarte genauso wie bei den Piraten den Absturz auch bei der AfD denn eine Partei muss mehr bieten als nur ein Thema und zu dem Thema haben sie eigentlich auch gar keine Lösung parat.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Zur vermeintlichen Alternativlosigkeit der aktuellen Währung sage ich mal nichts... Der Euro muss weg, zumindest in der jetzigen Form und er wird momentan nur gerettet, weil massiv Inflation und Umverteilung von Geldern betrieben wird. Klar, eine Währungsreform wird eine Ende mit Schrecken.



Der Euro muss nicht weg. Nur müssen die Staaten die sich den Euro als Währung nicht leisten können in der Lage sein den Euro abstoßen zu können.
Ich habe kein Problem wenn Griechenland, Portugal, Spanien und wer noch aus dem Euro aussteigt und wieder ihre nationale Währung einführen. Gleichzeitig gibt es für die Länder ein Schuldenschnitt und sie können wieder von vorne anfangen -- z.B. indem sie dann ihre neue alte Währung im Vergleich zum Euro abwerten.
Denn gerade weil Länder wie Griechenland ihre Währung nicht mehr abwerten können sind sie nicht mehr wirtschaftsfähig.
Bleibt das so wie es jetzt ist wird es immer so sein dass die starken Staaten die armen Staaten stützen müssen.
Man nennt das "Länderfinanzausgleich". Also genau das was Deutschland innerhalb der Bundesländer macht müsste dann alle europäische Staaten innerhalb des Euro Währungsraums machen.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Nein, fachlich müssen sie das nicht. Sie müssen es bloß der Masse verständlicher darbieten. Dass sie eine Trennung des Euro in eine Nord- und Südwährung (inkl. Frankreich, je nach Situation) präferieren hat man die letzten Wochen öfters mitbekommen, wenn man mal ihre Reden mitverfolgt hat. Viele verstehen es nicht, dass eine geordnete Rückehr zu nationalen oder enger gesteckten Währungsunionen eben nicht antieuropäisch ist sondern die sinnvollste Lösung für die Situation. Eine Währungsreform darf kein Tabu sein, denn ein Tabu wie dieses dient lediglich nur dazu, den status quo ohne Argumente und ernsthafte Rechtfertigungen erhalten zu können.



Die Fehler die damals bei der Euro Einführung gemacht wurden haben heute alle eingeholt.
Entweder den Euro abschaffen, Eurobonds einführen oder Länderfinanzausgleich. Was anderes geht nicht.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Was sind ihre anderen Ideen, die problematisch sein sollen? Eine Einwanderungspolitik nach kanadischem Vorbild (gegen eine Ausnutzung des Sozialstaats und reine Sozialflüchtlinge)? Die Rückkehr/Beibehaltung zum/des deigliedrigen Schulsystem(s)? Die Wiedereinführung von Staatsexamina (bei Lehramt) und Diplomstudiengängen? Was genau stört dich an diesen oder anderen Standpunkten? Kann man ja alles diskutieren.


 
Das alte Schulsystem ist der Grund wieso die Bildung in Deutschland in den Keller geht.
Wir brauchen ein völlig neues Schulsystem das Bundesländer übergreifend einheitlich ist.


----------



## sfc (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ironischerweise ist das Schulsystem dort, wo es am wenigsten Experimenten ausgesetzt hat, mit Abstand am besten. Bayrische Schüler sind auch international im oberen Bereich. Bundesländer mit linken Einheitsschulen können das nicht von sich behaupten. Sicherlich wäre es vorteilhaft, wenn nicht jedes Bundesland sein eigenes Süppchen kochen würde. Bring du dann aber mal den Bayern bei, dass sie freiwillig Befugnisse abtreten sollen, in deren Konsequenz nur eine Verschlechterung erfolgen kann. Umgekehrt würde sich Wowereit auch kein seiner Meinung nach veraltetes System aufzwingen lassen wollen.


----------



## beren2707 (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

@Threshold: Woher nimmst du deine Kenntnisse bzgl. des Schulsystems? Bis du Student, Lehrer, Dozent etc.? Denn das dreigliedrige Schulsystem an sich ist kein Problem, oder willst du mir ernsthaft erzählen, dass eine Gesamtschule von 1.-10. Klasse für alle besser wäre? Inwiefern? Glaubst du, eine größere Heterogenität der Lerngruppe sei förderlich? Hast du persönliche Erfahrungen dazu? Unterrichtest du an einer Gesamtschule?


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> @Threshold: Woher nimmst du deine Kenntnisse bzgl. des Schulsystems? Bis du Student, Lehrer, Dozent etc.?



Ich bin Ausbilder und habe daher einen sehr großen Einblick ins Schulsystem und das Ausbildungssystem allgemein und daher weiß ich auch wovon ich rede.

Früher als die Schüler noch nach Lehrplan unterrichtet wurde war es gut. Das dreigliederige Schulsystem hatte seine Nachteile aber es klappte.
Heute wird aber nur noch nach Pisa unterrichtet. Hauptsache dort gut abschneiden und alles andere ist dann unwichtig und das ist das Problem was wir derzeit haben.
Das hat sich mit der Einführung der Gesamtschulen nicht geändert. Das Lehrsystem an sich ist das Problem und daher bin ich eben der Meinung dass wir unser Schulsystem komplett verändern müssen.
Wir müssen hin zu dem was der Schüler später in der Welt des Erwachsen seins auch gebrauchen kann und weg mit den Sachen die nur für die Quote da sind.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Denn das dreigliedirge Schulsystem an sich ist kein Problem, oder willst du mir ernsthaft erzählen, dass eine Gesamtschule von 1-10. Klasse für alle besser wäre? Inwiefern? Glaubst du, eine größere Heterogenität der Lerngruppe sei förderlich? Hast du persönliche Erfahrungen dazu? Unterrichtest du an einer Gesamtschule?



Ich bin der Meinung dass das jetzige System nicht die Probleme in der Bildung beseitigen kann.
Ich weiß ja nicht in wie weit du dich mit dem Schulsystem auskennst aber ich habe wie oben geschrieben einen sehr guten Einblick und daher weiß ich auch wo die Grundprobleme sind.
Wichtig ist vor allem dass wir gute Schulen haben und dass die Kinder dort auch lernen können. Dazu gehört ein guter Lehrplan ebenso dazu wie gut ausgebildetet Lehrer denn hier hapert es besonders denn die Lehrer lernen an den Unis immer noch den gleichen pädagogischen Mist wie vor 30 Jahren und das ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß -- ich weiß das ja von mir als ich den pädagogischen Mist lernen musste.


----------



## Perry (23. September 2013)

Ist diese Diskussion lustig.

Ich hatte es in Erwägung die AfD zu wählen, hatte dann vor ein paar Monaten deren Programm gelesen (ja es gibt Menschen die so etwas tun) und den Gedanken danach wieder begraben.

Ja man muss den Euro oder den Eurozahlungsraum anpassen.
Aus einer starren Währungsunion folgt zwangsläufig das ich ein ausgleichendes Element einbauen muss, am einfachsten wäre eine Transferunion, dann muss der Wettbewerb bei den Steuersätzen aufhören.
Alternativ kann man den Euro als Transidwährung behalten, sprich jeder führt eigene Währungen ein und wechselt für den Handel über ein Verrechnungskonto sein Geld in Euro, so das der ganze innereuropäische Handel in Euro statt findet, aber die lokalen Währungen gegen diesen auf und abwerten können. Eine Rolle die der Dollar in vielen Devisengeschäften eingenommen hat, bzw. noch einnimmt.

Die Europäische Idee ist aber vielen Leuten dort vorbei wo es um Transferleistungen geht.


----------



## beren2707 (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

@Threshold: So ein Käse, ganz ehrlich. Du degradierst die Bildung zur Halbbildung und zum reinen Erfüllungsgehilfen der Wirtschaft. Die Bildung ist kein alleiniger Selbstzweck, sie darf aber auch nicht rein utilitaristisch sein im Sinne einer vorgreifenden Bildung allein für den Beruf. Wir haben doch immer mehr seit PISA eben diese Abkehr von traditionellen Inhalten und Fächerschwerpunkten hin zu dieser berufsorientierten, heruntegebrochenen Bildung (da die Wirtschaft danach verlangt). 

Ich bin zufällig im Begriff, in ca. einem Jahr meine Staatsexamina abzulegen und in Zukunft Gymnasiallehrer zu sein. Du hast keinen Einblick in das Schulsystem, sondern du betrachtest von außen die Probleme der Schüler, ohne einen wirklichen Einblick in die Ursachen zu haben.
Mit dem Geschwafel von "gleicher Mist wie vor 30 Jahren" disqualifizierst du dich mMn selbst, denn fast nichts wurde die letzten Jahre so umgekrempelt wie die Lehrerbildung. Ich muss es wissen, ich bin schließlich am Ende meines Studiums (in Bayern) angelangt. Wenn du offensichtlich nur "pädagogischen Mist" lernen musstest, der dir falsch und veraltet vorkam, hast du entweder am falschen Ort deine pädagogische Qualifikation erworben, warst in den falschen Veranstaltungen oder hast dich evtl. einfach nicht genug mit den Themen befasst. Wer in etwa auf dem Stand ist, die Lehrerbildung labere nur über Rousseau, Adorno, Klafki und dergleichen, der hat keine Ahnung vom aktuellen Stand, wirklich keine.


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



sfc schrieb:


> Ironischerweise ist das Schulsystem dort, wo es am wenigsten Experimenten ausgesetzt hat, mit Abstand am besten. Bayrische Schüler sind auch international im oberen Bereich. Bundesländer mit linken Einheitsschulen können das nicht von sich behaupten.


Das hat nichts mit Einheitsschulen zu tun, sondern mit der Tatsache das entsprechende Bundesländer, wie Berlin beispielsweise, wesentlich mehr Schüler mit Immigrationshintergrund in ihren Schulen haben als Bayern, woraus sich auch das schlechtere Abschneiden ableiten lässt. In Bayern würden solche Schüler Untergehen im dreigliedrigen Schulsystem und ihr Dasein in den Hauptschulen fristen, schön getrennt von der Mittel und Oberschicht mit maximal wenig Chancen auf gesellschaftlichen Aufstieg.

MfG


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> @Threshold: So ein Käse, ganz ehrlich. Du degradierst die Bildung zur Halbbildung und zum reinen Erfüllungsgehilfen der Wirtschaft. Die Bildung ist kein alleiniger Selbstzweck, sie darf aber auch nicht rein utilitaristisch sein im Sinne einer vorgreifenden Bildung allein für den Beruf. Wir haben doch immer mehr seit PISA eben diese Abkehr von traditionellen Inhalten und Fächerschwerpunkten hin zu dieser berufsorientierten, heruntegebrochenen Bildung (da die Wirtschaft danach verlangt).



Du scheinst nicht gelesen zu haben was ich geschrieben hatte.
Ich halte die aktuelle Bildungspolitik für falsch denn sie ist nur darauf ausgelegt bei Pisa und Quoten gut abzuschneiden aber sie reicht nicht aus um den Schüler auf das Leben an sich vorzubereiten denn dazu gehört mehr als nur Mathematik, Physik oder Deutsch.
Man muss den Schülern soziale Umgangsformen näher vermitteln. Man muss den Schülern vermitteln können dass es im Leben nicht nur das Hier und Jetzt gibt sondern noch mehr darüber hinaus.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Ich bin zufällig im Begriff, in ca. einem Jahr meine Staatsexamina abzulegen und in Zukunft Gymnasiallehrer zu sein. Du hast keinen Einblick in das Schulsystem, sondern du betrachtest von außen die Probleme der Schüler, ohne einen wirklichen Einblick in die Ursachen zu haben.



Mein Beileid dafür. 
Ich habe natrürlich einen sehr guten Einblick in die Bildungsmisere aber wenn du nur deine meinung als die einzig richtige ansiehst und nicht in der Lage bist mal näher hinzublicken dann tun mir deine zukünftigen Schüler echt leid.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Mit dem Geschwafel von "gleicher Mist wie vor 30 Jahren" disqualifizierst du dich mMn selbst, denn fast nichts wurde die letzten Jahre so umgekrempelt wie die Lehrerbildung. Ich muss es wissen, ich bin schließlich am Ende meines Studiums (in Bayern) angelangt. Wenn du offensichtlich nur "pädagogischen Mist" lernen musstest, der dir falsch und veraltet vorkam, hast du entweder am falschen Ort deine pädagogische Qualifikation erworben, warst in den falschen Veranstaltungen oder hast dich evtl. einfach nicht genug mit den Themen befasst. Wer in etwa auf dem Stand ist, die Lehrerbildung labere nur über Rousseau, Adorno, Klafki und dergleichen, der hat keine Ahnung vom aktuellen stand, wirklich keine.



Auch hier liegst du falsch.
Was hast du denn gelernt was wirklich sinnvoll ist für den Job als Lehrer?
Lass mich raten -- nichts. 
Die Gesellschaft entwickelt sich viel schneller als es die Lehrpläne an Schulen oder Unis können. Die Realität ist immer weiter weg von dem was dort gelehrt wird und das muss sich wieder ändern.
Dass du hier jetzt mit Daumen runter ankommst disqualifiziert dich übrigens deutlich. Von einem angehenden Lehrer erwarte ich mehr Argumentation und nicht sofort ein Losgeheule nur weil ein anderer deine Meinung nicht teilt.

Außerdem solltest du dich nicht zu sehr in ein Thema versteifen. Wenn dir die Bildungspolitik im Besonderen ein Dorn im Auge ist solltest du einen extra Thread aufmachen.


----------



## beren2707 (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Genau, denn unser Schulsystem ist ja auch gar nicht durchlässig, es gibt ja auch nicht etliche Möglichkeiten, den Weg durch die drei Glieder zu gehen. Ganz abgesehen von den ganzen Wirtschaftsschulen, Werksrealschulen, WGs und TGs etc.


----------



## Yassen (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Unser Schulsystem ich rede vom 2 gliedrigen ist unter der Hinsicht falsch das es
a. falsche Erwartungen der Eltern nicht erfüllt (die Schule ist kein Erziehungsheim.)
b. manche Gymnasiasten keinen Plan vom Leben haben.
c. es eine zu frühe Aufteilung gibt.  ( ich bin nicht gegen Aufteilung, aber manche Gymnasiasten benehmen sich wie Hauptschüler und umgekehrt)


----------



## Perry (23. September 2013)

Ich bin auch ein Verfechter einer stärker differenzierten Schulstruktur und generell dafür das Anforderungsniveau bei allen Schulformen anzuziehen. Einen allgemeinverbindlichen Lehrplan an allen Schulen Bundesweit einzuführen, auch an Privatschulen und Walldorfschulen, einheitlicher Ethikunterricht,  kein Religionsunterricht mehr, vor allem keinen nach Konfessionen getrennten, Bundeszentralabitur ...

Was mir überhaupt nicht in den Kopf geht, wie die Anzahl der Abiturienten dermaßen explodieren konnte in den letzten 15 Jahren, das muss mit einer Verschlechterung des Anforderungsniveaus einhergegangen sein, ich zweifle ernsthaft das die Kinder heute soviel intelligenter sind.


----------



## beren2707 (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du scheinst nicht gelesen zu haben was ich geschrieben hatte.
> Ich halte die aktuelle Bildungspolitik für falsch denn sie ist nur darauf ausgelegt bei Pisa und Quoten gut abzuschneiden aber sie reicht nicht aus um den Schüler auf das Leben an sich vorzubereiten denn dazu gehört mehr als nur Mathematik, Physik oder Deutsch.
> Man muss den Schülern soziale Umgangsformen näher vermitteln. Man muss den Schülern vermitteln können dass es im Leben nicht nur das Hier und Jetzt gibt sondern noch mehr darüber hinaus.


 Doch, das habe ich, es war sehr deutlich zu erkennen (das "wirklich" Wichtige). 
Das hat die Schule übrigens längst getan. Die Eltern haben es aber nicht mehr hinbekommen, einem Teil der Schülerschaft das beizubringen. Die Schule kann die Fehler nicht komplett ausgleichen, die Erziehungsfähigkeiten der Schule sind begrenzt und kann die positiven wie auch negativen Bedingungen des Umfeldes und der Anlagen nicht entscheidend ausgleichen. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Mein Beileid dafür.
> Ich habe natrürlich einen sehr guten Einblick in die Bildungsmisere aber wenn du nur deine meinung als die einzig richtige ansiehst und nicht in der Lage bist mal näher hinzublicken dann tun mir deine zukünftigen Schüler echt leid.


Ich sehe nicht nur meine, sonder die meiner Dozenten, meiner Kommilitonen, meiner (zukünftigen) Lehrerkollegen, der Schüler (denn ich habe schon viel unterrichtet). Aber du kennst dich natürlich aus...




Threshold schrieb:


> Auch hier liegst du falsch.
> Was hast du denn gelernt was wirklich sinnvoll ist für den Job als Lehrer?
> Lass mich raten -- nichts.
> Die Gesellschaft entwickelt sich viel schneller als es die Lehrpläne an Schulen oder Unis können. Die Realität ist immer weiter weg von dem was dort gelehrt wird und das muss sich wieder ändern.
> ...


Ich habe eine Menge gelernt, was du offensichtlich nicht hast. Ich habe zahlreiche didaktische, methodische, pädagogische & psychologische Kenntnisse erwerben und anwenden dürfen, habe mehrere Wochen am Block unterrichten dürfen, ein nächstes Praktikum (ein Semester studienbegleitend) steht jetzt an etc. Ich habe genug gelernt und werde noch viel weiter lernen (und lehren) dürfen. 
Deine Auszubildenden tun mir wirklich leid, wenn du alles, was du  "gelernt" hast, aus diesem Blickwinkel betrachtest und offensichtlich  sehr von deiner unreflektierten Sicht eingenommen bist. Meine Diskussionsfähigkeit sehe ich durchaus als recht verlässlich an, oder wirst du Lehrer und hast schon mehrere Wochen unterrichtet?
Wie du sagst, es bringt nichts darüber weiterzudiskutieren. Denn du hast offensichtlich keinerlei Einblicke in ein gegenwärtiges Hochschulstudium fürs Lehramt oder in das Schulsystem. Außerdem ist es OffTopic, wie du sagst. Also machen wir Schluss an dieser Stelle und einigen uns, dass wir uns nicht einig sind.


----------



## Yassen (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Perry schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ein Verfechter einer stärker differenzierten Schulstruktur und generell dafür das Anforderungsniveau bei allen Schulformen anzuziehen. Einen allgemeinverbindlichen Lehrplan an allen Schulen Bundesweit einzuführen, auch an Privatschulen und Walldorfschulen, einheitlicher Ethikunterricht,  kein Religionsunterricht mehr, vor allem keinen nach Konfessionen getrennten, Bundeszentralabitur ...
> 
> Was mir überhaupt nicht in den Kopf geht, wie die Anzahl der Abiturienten dermaßen explodieren konnte in den letzten 15 Jahren, das muss mit einer Verschlechterung des Anforderungsniveaus einhergegangen sein, ich zweifle ernsthaft das die Kinder heute soviel intelligenter sind.





Sagen wir mal so dafür brauchst du aber das 13 Jahre Abitur. Und nur noch Ethikunterricht da bin ich dagegen ich finde das System das ich jetzt kenne gut Ethik und Religion. Jeder nimmt das was er mag.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Ich sehe nicht nur meine, sonder die meiner Dozenten, meiner Kommiltonen, meiner (zukünftigen) Lehrerkollegen, der Schüler (denn ich habe schon viel unterrichtet). Aber du kennst dich natürlich aus...


 
Arbeite du mal die nächsten 10 Jahre als Lehrer und dann wirst du meine Meinung durchaus verstehen können und nicht mehr so weit von ihr entfernt sein.


----------



## Perry (23. September 2013)

Wenn du Integration willst, dann ist Religion das größte spaltende Element, wenn in einem Ethikunterricht sachlich über alle verschiedenen Konfessionen gesprochen wird und Gemeinsamkeiten und Unterschiede ausgearbeitet werden, ebenso die Geschichte aller großen Religionen, sorgt das für wesentlich mehr Verständnis und Integration als wenn man sich weiter über die Religion abgrenzen kann.


----------



## beren2707 (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

@Threshold: Und inwiefern? Dass wir die Niveaus immer weiter herunterbrechen müssen, weil es politisch gewollt ist, dass höhere Bildungsabschlüsse für die Masse verfügbar sind. Keine Sorge, ich kenne auch die "Realität" und weiß, dass das Schulsystem in den letzten Jahren massiv schlechter wurde (zumindest wuden die Schwächen deutlicher und wurden transparenter diskutiert). Das hat aber viel mehr mit anderen Dingen zu tun, als du bislang dargelegt hast. Was glaubst du, warum ich Lehrer werden will? Weil ichs besser machen möchte, zumindest so gut, wie es mir irgendwie möglich ist. 
Jedoch muss man wissen, dass die (letzte) Umkrempelung des Schulsystems schon 2001 begonnen hat und die Früchte bereits geerntet werden. Das sind dann die Schüler, die du in der Ausbildung betreuen darfst. An diesen wurde gewissermaßen ein Experiment am lebenden Objekt durchgeführt, Ausgang ungewiss. Die Misere der momentanen Abgänger (in Grenzen, man darf keinesfalls pauschalisieren, gibt gewaltige Unterschiede je nach Schule und Bundesland) ist bereits ein Produkt der überhasteten Neuordnung mit den von dir genannten Zielen.


----------



## Adi1 (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Euro muss nicht weg. Nur müssen die Staaten die sich den Euro als Währung nicht leisten können in der Lage sein den Euro abstoßen zu können.
> Ich habe kein Problem wenn Griechenland, Portugal, Spanien und wer noch aus dem Euro aussteigt und wieder ihre nationale Währung einführen. Gleichzeitig gibt es für die Länder ein Schuldenschnitt und sie können wieder von vorne anfangen -- z.B. indem sie dann ihre neue alte Währung im Vergleich zum Euro abwerten.
> Denn gerade weil Länder wie Griechenland ihre Währung nicht mehr abwerten können sind sie nicht mehr wirtschaftsfähig.
> Bleibt das so wie es jetzt ist wird es immer so sein dass die starken Staaten die armen Staaten stützen müssen.
> Man nennt das "Länderfinanzausgleich". Also genau das was Deutschland innerhalb der Bundesländer macht müsste dann alle europäische Staaten innerhalb des Euro Währungsraums machen.


 
Nee, weg muss der Euro nicht.
Nur muss eine theoretisch gleichstarke Wettbewerbsfähigkeit herrschen, damit alle Euroländer, den Euro stützen.

Deutschland hat sich seine momentane Wettbewerbsfähigkeit durch die Agenda 2010 erkauft, der Mittelstand schrumpft, die Schere zwischen arm und reich wird immer größer.

Und die wirkliche Eurokrise, liegt nicht darin, dass in den Staaten der EU verschiedene, nicht abgestimmte, Steuer- und Wirtschaftssysteme herrschen,
sondern darin, dass die Finanzmärkte von allen möglichen Regularien befreit worden sind.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> @Threshold: Und inwiefern? Dass wir die Niveaus immer weiter herunterbrechen müssen, weil es politisch gewollt ist, dass höhere Bildungsabschlüsse für die Masse verfügbar sind. Keine Sorge, ich kenne auch die "Realität" und weiß, dass das Schulsystem in den letzten Jahren massiv schlechter wurde (zumindest wuden die Schwächen deutlicher und wurden transparenter diskutiert). Das hat aber viel mehr mit anderen Dingen zu tun, als du bislang dargelegt hast. Was glaubst du, warum ich Lehrer werden will? Weil ichs besser machen möchte, zumindest so gut, wie es mir irgendwie möglich ist.


 
Ich finde es ja super dass du Lehrer werden willst.
Nur wollten vor dir schon viele Lehrer werden und das System ändern aber ein Lehrer ändert das System nicht. Er wird Teil des Systems und wird so verbogen dass er entweder sich damit abfindet oder den Lehrer Job an den Nagel hängt denn es gibt heute eine Menge Ex Lehrer. Mehr als noch vor 20 oder 30 Jahren.

Und ich sehe nun mal was an den Schulen raus kommt. Das sehe ich täglich und davon graust es mir eben wenn ich daran denke dass das noch 20 Jahre so weiter geht.


----------



## Yassen (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Perry schrieb:


> Wenn du Integration willst, dann ist Religion das größte spaltende Element, wenn in einem Ethikunterricht sachlich über alle verschiedenen Konfessionen gesprochen wird und Gemeinsamkeiten und Unterschiede ausgearbeitet werden, ebenso die Geschichte aller großen Religionen, sorgt das für wesentlich mehr Verständnis und Integration als wenn man sich weiter über die Religion abgrenzen kann.


 
Warum in Religion lernst du alle Religionen kennen und vergleichst mit dem was du kennst.


----------



## beren2707 (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

@Threshold: Und deswegen bin/werde ich nicht nur Lehrer, sondern auch politisch aktiv, damit sich was ändert. 
Denn Reformen gibts nunmal leider nur von oben. Wo wir wieder beim Thema wären: Wie bräuchten eine einheitliche Bildungspolitik, die Länder müssten ihre Kultus(hoch)herrlichkeit abgeben. Einheitliche Abschlüsse und Zentralabitur sollten selbstverständlich sein. Und vor allem: Abkehr vom Herunterbrechen der Standards. Wenn mir ein Hauptschullehrer in Fachdidaktik erklären muss, dass er froh ist, wenn seine Schüler einigermaßen fehlerfreie Parataxe hinbekommen und im Schnitt ~30 Fehler pro Seite die Regel sind, blutet mir als Deutschlehrer das Herz. Aber im Gymi gehts ja auch schon (seit G8) fleißig ab. Die Ausrichtung auf "realere" Fächer und das Zusammenkürzen der Curricula hat dazu geführt, dass teilweise nur noch ein Rumpfwissen vermittelt wird (z. B. nur eine Stunde für Hitlers Außenpolitik und den gesamten 2. Weltkrieg, super ) und das Niveau weiter stagniert bis sinkt. In Latein wird nicht umsonst mittlerweile positiv benotet. Also nicht im Vokabeltest wie früher: 1 Fehler Note 2, 2 Fehler Note 3 etc., sondern nach erreichten Punkten. Da sind dann 50% gewusste Vokabeln noch die 4. Wohin das führt, sollte klar sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Mal so als Frage:
Da es hier gerade nur noch ums Bildungssystem geht und die Eingangsfrage des Threads sich gestern erledigt hat - wäre das vielleicht ein guter Zeitpunkt, hier aufzuhören und neue Threads für-was-auch-immer-einem-wichtig-ist zu eröffnen?


----------



## Monsjo (23. September 2013)

EDIT: Können wir tun, ich hatte zu lange getippt.



Yassen schrieb:


> Warum in Religion lernst du alle Religionen kennen und vergleichst mit dem was du kennst.



In meinem Reliunterricht haben wir über den lieben Jesus und über Weihnachten geredet. Das ist wirklich sehr uneingeschränkt. Ich durfte nicht mal in den Islamunterricht, weil ich Deutsch bin.


----------



## beren2707 (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Wäre vlt. eine Idee. Dann sollten wir der Übersichtlichkeit halber hier schließen und jemand kann einen Thread im passenden Unterforum erstellen, dann können wir dort weiterdiskutieren, sofern Bedarf besteht.


----------



## Perry (23. September 2013)

Ist der Religionsunterricht Wertfrei, wird die eigene Denomination als beste und einzig wahre gelehrt als eine von vielen Gleichberechtigten?
Wird gelehrt das er Inhalt der jeweiligen Heiligen Schrift wahr ist, oder wird darauf hingewiesen das keine Religion einer wissenschaftlichen Überprüfung stand hält? Wird auf die Probleme hingewiesen die ein streng religiöses Wertesystem mit sich bringt, vor allem für die Frauen?

Ich hatte nur Religionsunterricht außerhalb des Schulbetrieb, dort war es auf jeden Fall nicht so.


----------



## Pagz (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Einheitsschulen zu tun, sondern mit der Tatsache das entsprechende Bundesländer, wie Berlin beispielsweise, wesentlich mehr Schüler mit Immigrationshintergrund in ihren Schulen haben als Bayern, woraus sich auch das schlechtere Abschneiden ableiten lässt. In Bayern würden solche Schüler Untergehen im dreigliedrigen Schulsystem und ihr Dasein in den Hauptschulen fristen, schön getrennt von der Mittel und Oberschicht mit maximal wenig Chancen auf gesellschaftlichen Aufstieg.
> 
> MfG


 Sher richtig. Deswegen schneidet Bayern bei Lesitungstest immer ganz gut ab. Bei Bildungschancen haben sie dafür immer  einen der hinteren Plätze in Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mal so als Frage:
> Da es hier gerade nur noch ums Bildungssystem geht und die Eingangsfrage des Threads sich gestern erledigt hat - wäre das vielleicht ein guter Zeitpunkt, hier aufzuhören und neue Threads für-was-auch-immer-einem-wichtig-ist zu eröffnen?


 
Das habe ich auch schon angestoßen aber ich weiß nicht ob es schon einen Bildungsthread gibt oder nicht.


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich wäre für "ein" Thread, welcher die aktuellen Wahlinhalte abhandelt. Eine Umbenennung des hiesigen threads sollte dann ausreichen. 

MfG


----------



## MonKAY (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der deutsche Binnenmarkt ist doch deswegen so schlecht weil immer mehr Leute von ihrem Lohn nicht mehr leben können.
> Wenn der Staat Unternehmen subventioniert indem er die Löhne aufstockt dann funktioniert ein Binnenmarkt auch nicht.
> Erst das muss geändert werden.


Das meinte ich mit ihren Defiziten in den Themen um die Wirtschaft.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Bildungspolitik ist hier im Land eine einzige Katastrophe und zurück zu den alten Dingen die die Probleme mit ausgelöst haben ist nicht die Lösung.
> Und deren Meinung zur Alterssicherung kenne ich nicht.


Okay ich habe mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt bei der Bildung. Die Bildung sollte zum Bund und dann verändert werden. Ich komme z.B. aus einer Gesamtschule und wurde meiner Meinung nach nicht von den ach so schlechten Einflüssen der schlechteren Schüler geschädigt.




Threshold schrieb:


> Die USA sind faktisch Bankrott nur haben die es nach dem 2. Weltkrieg so hingekriegt dass der Dollar als Weltleitnote anerkannt wird und solange es also Länder wie China gibt die den USA immer weiter Staatsanleihen abkaufen gehen die USA nicht den Bach runter.
> Aber auch China kann nicht ewig US Staatsanleihen aufkaufen. Irgendwann bricht das System zusammen.
> 
> Japan ist ebenfalls pleite.
> ...


Habe ich etwas gegenteiliges behauptet?


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Zu dem Argument, Deutschland würde vom Euro und der Kaufkraft auf Pump der Nachbarländer profitieren, möchte ich einmal eine Analogie zur realen Wirtschaftswelt. aufstellen:

Ein Feinkosthändler hat seinen Landen in einer exklusiven Wohngegend, die Geschäfte laufen gut. Doch dann werden die Zeiten wirtschaftlich schlechter, immer weniger Anwohner können sich das exklusive Angebot leisten.
Nun kommt ein schlauer Unternehmensberater und sagt: "Du musst um jeden Preis deine Umsätze stabil halten. Sag den Leuten, sie sollen sich halt Geld von der Bank leihen".Das geht eine Weile gut, doch dann bekommen die Leute keine Kredite mehr.

Sagt der schlaue Unternehmensberater: "Du musst um jeden Preis deine Umsätze stabil halten. Leihe den Leute selber das Geld." Das geht eine Weile gut, doch dann hat der Händler nichts mehr auf der Kante.

Sagt der schlaue Unternehmensberater: "Du musst um jeden Preis deine Umsätze stabil halten. Leihe dir selbst Geld von der Bank". Das geht eine Weile gut, doch dann bekommt der Händler selbst keine Kredite mehr.

Sagt der schlaue Unternehmensberater: "Du musst um jeden Preis deine Umsätze stabil halten. Verpfände deine Altersversorge bei der Bank, damit du Geld zum Weiterverleihen bekommst." Das geht eine Weile gut, doch dann bekommt der Händler wieder keine Kredite mehr.

Sagt der schlaue Unternehmensberater: "Du musst um jeden Preis deine Umsätze stabil halten. Verpfände die Ausbildungsversicherungen deiner Kinder bei der Bank, damit du Geld zum Weiterverleihen bekommst." Das geht eine Weile gut, doch dann bekommt der Händler endgültig keine Kredit mehr von der Bank.

Der Unternehmensberater eröffnet ihm: "Du bist völlig ruiniert. Dein Laden gehört der Bank und deine Schulden sind so hoch, dass du sie nie abbezahlen wirst und selbst deine Enkelkinder noch den Rest ihres Lebens für die Tilgung deiner Schulden arbeiten werden müssen."

Darauf der Händler: "Wie konnte das passieren, meine Umsätze waren doch immer stabil?"

PS: Der Unternehmensberater hat sich für seine Dienste fürstlich entlohnen lassen und ist ein schwerreicher Mann geworden. Die Banken sind günstig zu einer erstklassigen Immobilie gekommen und das Management hat sich daher großzügige Boni gegönnt.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



MonKAY schrieb:


> Habe ich etwas gegenteiliges behauptet?


 
Ich habe deine Meinung nur konkretisiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Bundestagswahl 2013 - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon angestoßen aber ich weiß nicht ob es schon einen Bildungsthread gibt oder nicht.


 
Jedenfalls keinen aktuellen - also fühl dich frei, ein neues Startpost mit allen relevanten Punkten zu verfassen.

Ich mache jetzt hier mal zu, so schnell geht niemand wählen.
Wer an eines der vielfältigen hier angesprochenen Themen anknüpfen möchte und einen neuen Thread erstellt, kann mir gerne den Link per PN schicken - ich füge ihn dann in dieses Schlusspost ein.



Edit:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...enschaft/295263-themen-der-neuen-politik.html


----------

